# WWE Releases Superstars



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of today, June 12, 2014:

*JTG
Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu
Marc Harris (referee)
*
WWE wishes them the best in all their future endeavors.

Source: WWE.COM

Well well, I didn't expect Evan Bourne to get future endeavours, he's been claiming on twitter that he can't wait for his return.

Punk survives unk2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

inb4 JTG


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

JTG survives!


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

No more spontaneous 6 man tag main events?

Shame.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

didnt know they still were employed


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Brodus and Evan Bourne will be in TNA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Evan

Kinda surprised at Long being released but I knew the other three would be gone. Camacho lasted longer than he should have. Huge LOL at JTG still being employed. Dude must of put the fear of god in Vince McMahon and the whole executive team.


----------



## ryan_bush15 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Damn. I feel bad for Brodus. I thought he had potential to be big. And to do that to Teddy is just wrong. I don't really understand the Evan Bourne move either. He hasn't had a chance to be on tv in awhile, why not at least give him a chance for another run?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

The fact that they couldnt do anything interesting with a talent like Brodus shows how incompetent this company is.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Zack Ryder still not darkening the unemployment office door! Woo woo woo you know it!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



Headliner said:


> Evan
> 
> Kinda surprised at Long being released but I knew the other three would be gone. Camacho lasted longer than he should have. Huge LOL at JTG still being employed. Dude must of put the fear of god in Vince McMahon and the whole executive team.


I know right? Personally I think there was a spot for these guys on superstars because after all every wrestling company needs jobbers, but oh well I guess WWE knows what they are doing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

I'd completely forgotten about Teddy Long. Probably most surprised by Bourne and Clay, but they've got guys like Neville and Kidd or Rusev and Bull Dempsey, so not a total shocker.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

No More Teddy Long


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Damn, no more tag team matches, playa!


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



TB Tapp said:


> Zack Ryder still not darkening the unemployment office door! Woo woo woo you know it!


Why, he has been pushed recently. Pushed into being a 30 second jobber on Tv. :lmao


Thought Brodus Clay was the main-event-playa?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

No more Tag Team matches Playas.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Teddy and Bourne 

Damn Brodus fell hard considering how actively used he was just a little bit ago.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



Spittekauga said:


> Why, he has been pushed recently. Pushed into being a 30 second jobber on Tv. :lmao
> 
> 
> Thought Brodus Clay was the main-event-playa?


I'd rather be a jobber than get fired to be fair, lol.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Seriously, have they forgotten that JTG is on the roster? Sad to see Evan go 

And sad day for the tag team division playas :allen1


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

I miss teddy long.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

JTG survives yet again!

Shame they did nothing with Brodus's heel turn, guy could cut a decent promo.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Can't wait for those sudden spike in tag team matches on TNA!









​


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

I expect to see more of this in the months to come. They have really talented people in NXT some of which are more talented than the people who have made up the main roster over the last 3+ years. They're coming to take their spot.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Teddy Long should manage MVP over in TNA.

And Brodus Clay gonna bring back the Main Event Mafia.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

I am surprised most about Brodus tbh


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Pure speculation: Cutting dead weight to pay KENTA and Devitt, as well as convince Punk to sign a new deal.


----------



## pugthepanda (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Teddy Long .. no more TAG TEAM MATCHES 

Camacho goes to TNA (Chavo Guerrero comes back to TNA)

Brodus Clay - independent circuit
Evan Bourne 
was a good high flyer (needed major work to improve)should go back to ROH

Yoshi Tatsu should go back to New Japan Pro Wrestling


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



Terminator GR said:


> The fact that they couldnt do anything interesting with a talent like Brodus shows how incompetent this company is.


I totally agree here, When I first saw the guy on WWE TV I though they had a winner there, and not being able to come up with something for him is a fail on creative's part.

Oh and of course....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

I imagine Bourne will end up taking indy booking again which should be good for the scene as a whole. Yoshi Tatsu is probably very happen about this as well since he was wasting so much time training in NXT for no reason at all.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



Super Sonic said:


> Pure speculation: Cutting dead weight to pay KENTA and Devitt, as well as convince Punk to sign a new deal.


fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

I'll be drinking a nice cold one to Brodus' release tonight. Never did get what some people saw in him.. 

Also, yesssss JTG lives to fight another day. Good on him!!


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Surely they could've given Teddy a manager role...

Gonna miss the GOAT dance


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

This should be JTG's new theme


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Please get rid of the comedy people if that's all their going to do forever and stale boring jobbers.

Adam Rose
Santino
Bo Dallas
JTG
Woods
Truth
Sin cara 2
Gabriel
Kofi
Otunga
Fandango

Get rid of all them and replace them with NXT guys.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

WOA WOA WOA.....The guy from fucken CRYME TYME is still employed????


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

To be fair I haven't seen teddy long on WWE TV in months? Maybe longer, where the fuck did he go? lol


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

JTG must have a ten year contract or something at this point...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Seriously, why does JTG even have a job?

Don't care about Camacho, Clay or Tatsu.

Long could have at least been a manager on the show, they dropped the ball with him.

Bourne I can take or leave, he was good in the ring but I won't miss him really.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

They could've gave Teddy Long some kind of backstage position. He put it too much time. Thats not right.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Bourne will probably return to ROH pretty soon or tour the other indies. Japan could be a possibility for him too.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

only one that surprised me on that list is Brodus Clay, would have much rather seen someone like Ryder getting to boot tbh
also JTG being that camouflaged goat


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

I thought we just had a report saying WWE doesn't want to release people anymore, instead they'll just not renew contracts?

I kinda liked Camacho, and I always liked Evan Bourne, but that dude's been m.i.a. for like 3 years now. No real surprise there.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

*Guess who slipped past the net again suckas!!!*


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

You'd think Ryder's Last Rezort YouTube videos would be the final nail in his WWE career's coffin but apparently not. I like to think he and JTG high-fived each other today. 

Now, when is Leddy Tong gonna start booking some tag-team matches in TNA?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

You never see JTG on TV, but maybe he works a lot of dark matches to help train up guys on their way up. Maybe he is comfortable with that role and never complains, so they don't see a need to let him go. Other guys probably want more, so WWE releases them rather than deal with them chomping at the bit. That's my thought on it anyway.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Curt Hawkins is released too btw.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Plus what happened to Brodus!? I thought he was going to be a main event player, jeez WWE screw up again.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

That's quite a surprising list actually. Teddy Long has been there years and would have been doing something backstage (road agent? Match booker for raw/SD? - tag team jokes aside) even if he wasn't an on screen personality.
Brodus just needed a new outfit and to be removed from screen for a while, bring him in as a monster...as he should have been, not a dancing freak.
Evan Bourne was a good talent, probably shot himself in the foot with his double strike and accident all happening at the same time but he would have been good to keep around as a sympathetic babyface, you know, to take the beatings, provide spots. Trouble is he bulked up a lot last I seen and probably affected his moveset. If so, they probably thought the only thing keeping you here you cannot do anymore. Who knows but he will probably end up on ROH or NJPW. I'd say TNA but I can't see them hiring anyone from WWE anymore till they sort themselves out.
Camacho...aye I'll give you that one.
Yoshi...again I'll give you that one, at least he didn't get given some announcer schtick.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Curt Hawkins is out too.


----------



## ryan_bush15 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



Super Sonic said:


> Pure speculation: Cutting dead weight to pay KENTA and Devitt, as well as convince Punk to sign a new deal.


Punk isn't coming back. If he ever does, it'll be a few years down the road.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Ladies and gentlemen, the Milton Waddams of the WWE: J! T! G! http://www.lolwrestling.com/how-long-has-jtg-been-employed/


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Curt Hawkins is gone as well.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Curt Hawkins too!


*JTG SURVIVES! *


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of today, June 12, 2014:

Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu
WWE wishes them the best in all their future endeavors.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Thought WWE was done releasing guys and was just letting contracts expire? Guess the dirthsheets were just bullshitting again, even more shocking than all of these releases. Damn.

Seriously though, Evan Bourne is a huge waste of talent. Sad to see him go.


----------



## tnraw (May 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Can't believe they released teddy long.
Knew brodus was getting released when they turned him heel.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

This is surprising. Brodus had a few matches on NXT lately so I figured they would come up with SOMETHING for him. What was the point of having Camacho wrestle on Takeover if they were going to release him a couple of weeks later? There are guys who have been sitting at home doing nothing forever and they get rid of these guys? fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Curt Hawkins added too, now.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

PEOPLE!

J T G IS STILL EMPLOYED!

HAHAHAH
*
LONG LIVE J T G !*

:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

OMG Taz, what is the RAP-a-dactyl doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

What the fuck happened to Evan Bourne's return he's been teasing for months?... I should of known this was going to happen.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

That's five you listed there not four, however kinda surprised about Brodus, Teddy, Camacho and Bourne.

Teddy Long hasn't been on TV in a while but he's one of those who can always fill a role, Brodus Clay could have actually been repackaged and brought back as something new, he's got agility in the ring for a big guy and without this whole dancing gimmick he could have been pretty good, Camacho also is a good talent, I think with Huncio playing the Sin Cara role now though they've kinda felt a little lost in regards to him, however he did appear on the NXT Takeover PPV, he also was a good talent that could have been packaged as a fresh new gimmick for the main raoster (considering he's not done much there as such other than being behind Hunico) and Evan Bourne, well they were talking about packaging him up with Tyson Kidd in regards to a tag team ... which again just says how much notice we should take of dirt sheets.

Yoshi Tatsu was kinda expected, but I'm surprised Ryder, JTG and others are still there considering some of the people that have gone here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

:lmao

Jesus what kind of dark secrets does JTG have on Vince to survive all these cuts


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

Was hoping this was Swagger.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*

If I was JTG, I'd be getting worried.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Don't always assume that the WWE chose to release these guys. 

These guys may have asked for their release. I wouldn't be surprised if all of these guys asked for it.

It's not always the WWE's fault, IWC.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Holy shit, People are really interested in this topic, most people i've personally ever seen on one topic :lol


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

The only one who I'm remotely gutted about is Hawkins, still think he's young and had great amounts of potential and was hoping he'd find something to do on NXT.

Evan Bourne... what can he do that Neville can't?

Brodus Clay... yeah whatever, he was fun for a week but we have 105655 monster heels in the E.

Teddy Long... bit disappointing, but when was he last on television in a GM role?

Yoshi... Kenta is coming in to the company soon and has a much better chance of being a star.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

NitroII said:


> WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of today, June 12, 2014:
> 
> Curt Hawkins
> Theodore Long
> ...


Whose going to surprise us with a tag team match now playas :cuss:


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

TNA needs to sign Bourne and Hawkins before ROH get them, both extremely talented guys. I would also look at Clay and Long purely for his knowledge after being with the WWE forever. Not that I am a TNA advocate or anything, just some major talented guys need better chances on mainstream television.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope Teddy Long gets in the HOF.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

What did Brodus do to piss off the higher ups.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



> Evan Bourne... what can he do that Neville can't?


Get babyface sympathy from the crowd.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Brodus is gonna call his momma and ask if he can sleep in his old room for a while until he gets a new job lined up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Aksana has been released, as well.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

already posted

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1284090-wwe-releases-five-superstars-3.html#post35341890


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Wonder why they released Evan Bourne though.. he could have been used as an assett in tag-team scene with someone.

brodus got his singles 'push' afterall..... out of the door :lol


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Well when Okada returned to New Japan and won The IWGP Belt he became The Rainmaker, what moniker or title should Yoshi become?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

I hope to see Hawkins and Bourne in the indies soon.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Will only miss Teddy Long.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



DoubtGin said:


> Aksana has been released, as well.


Really? I don't think so, It doesn't say that anywhere.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

I guess most shocked to see Aksana get the boot.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy shit, People are really interested in this topic, most people i've personally ever seen on one topic :lol


In the whole month you have been here. Thanks for stretching the page.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Really? I don't think so, It doesn't say that anywhere.


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-superstars


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

wow the list is being updated. Aksana too is future endeavored

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-superstars


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Brodus Clay... yeah whatever, he was fun for a week but we have 105655 monster heels in the E.


Yea just like Rusev....Kane.....and........

....
...
..
.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Aksana and her amazing attire .


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

It's a bloodbath. Keep refreshing http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-superstars, they're updating it more and more.

Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu

Is the current list, but more may come.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Curt Hawkins ‏@TheCurtHawkins 

My worst nightmare has come true... I now have to start paying for my own wrist tape again! Shit.

Curt Hawkins ‏@TheCurtHawkins 

Now, who wants me on their show this weekend? E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

JTG must have a very good relationship with Vince or something, damn.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Aksana? She was just on Raw the other day!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Aksana?? Are you serious? She just wrestled at the Live Event I went to in Detroit..

Damn I really liked her.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Noooo! Teddy!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



DoubtGin said:


> Aksana has been released, as well.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo


Why Aksana? Sure she couldn't outwrestle her own thoughts but she was HAWT


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Xderby said:


> Yea just like Rusev....Kane.....and........
> 
> ....
> ...
> ...


Harper, Rowan, Wyatt all count as big guy heels and Big Show will likely turn again before long, plus whoever down in NXT. He's hardly needed.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

If JTG gets released I'd suck my own dick.


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

NitroII said:


> WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of today, June 12, 2014:
> 
> Curt Hawkins
> Theodore Long
> ...


Brodus Clay? He didn't stay very long, where's CM Punk in the list?


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

CM Punk and AJ Lee to be future endeavored now .. OMG!


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

It´s sad to see Bourne and Hawkins go (from the released bunch),but one was injured for too long and the other was almost never used, so be it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Holyshit they're really going all out tonight!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

:banderas-ing at the prospect of Bourne and Tatsu in New Japan.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

I can't believe they had the audacity to release a main event playa in Brodus Clay.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

WWE is fucked for releasing Brodus Clay dude was fucking a beast but noooo, He could have been an amazing heel but they gave him a mo town dancer gimmick:side:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

I'm pissed about Aksana, Bourne and Teddy Long. 

I wonder if there is more. unk


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Aksana is gone? yay


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

I guess Brodus was just too much of a main event player for the small leagues that are wwe.

He needs to go to a company that is equal in size to his main event star power.


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Why did they choose Brodus to be a representative with alot of there toy merchandise?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

JTG with that iron clad contract


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Aksana's gone too. Well... at least she went out with dignity...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Genuinely sad to see Hawkins go though. Evan Bourne, too.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Jinder noooooo


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder mahal


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jider Mahal too.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder Mahal GONEE!!!!!


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder Mahal!


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder Mahal too!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Noooooooo. Jinder Mahal! What's 3MB going to do now?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

I'm Surprised that Rosa hasn't been released yet, she's the most useless diva/wrestler on the roster


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



LateTrain27 said:


> Aksana's gone too. Well... at least she went out with dignity...


Where does it say Aksana has been released?


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder Mahal


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder Mahal is the next one to be released. RIP 3MB.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Damn, didn't expect Clay to get released, thought he was just taking time off before getting repackaged as a heal.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

WE'RE A TWO MAN BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

LOL 3MB was one of the longest serving stables surprised they lived this long


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Curt Hawkins.  He was my favorite WWE wrestler for the last few years as irrational as it is to like someone who barely got tv time. I hope he and his wrestling school do well in the future. Totally bumming news for me.

I hope all of the other released wrestlers do alright in the future. I don't wish being fired on anyone. It sucks.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder Mahal added!!!

Doooood


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder Mahal!!!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Adam Rose for 3MB...i guess. If they fire Heath Slater ima punch someone lol


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



RDEvans said:


> I'm Surprised that Rosa hasn't been released yet, she's the most useless diva/wrestler on the roster


Umm...pretty sure she's signed on for Season 3 of Total Divas...for whatever reason.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

JTG. :banderas


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

NOOOOOOOOO! They Hindered Jinder!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

NO NOT JINDER :'(.

Most hearbreaking of the lot.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

*I'm calling it here now. CM Punk is going to be released.*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

:'( Jinder!


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

So many smarks hammering F5 on that article right now...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

I'm surprised about Aksana, heard they were high on her, dirt sheets again I guess.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Where does it say Aksana has been released?


refresh the page on WWE.com it now has Jinder and Aksana and Hawkins added along with bourne, tatsu, teddy, brodus, camacho


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



RDEvans said:


> I'm Surprised that Rosa hasn't been released yet, she's the most useless diva/wrestler on the roster


She's on Total Divas. No way she goes.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



saadzown said:


> *I'm calling it here now. CM Punk is going to be released.*


They can't until his contract expires.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Ok, forgive the immature joke but JTG must be sucking off to survive. (I think that every time he survives a cut, I mean where the fuck has he been?)


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Great lost for the main event scene the release of Brodus Clay.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Where does it say Aksana has been released?


and since I took this Jinder Mahal was added too


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Jinder's gone! Rest of 3MB next? http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-superstars


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Is this the whole list? 
Jinder Mahal
Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu

That's what WWE.com had up.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

3MB is no more, I'm heartbroken.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Holy shit JTG still alive tho :banderas


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

Watching the release list grow is more entertaining than RAW has been the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

JINDER IS GONE!

*
3MB NO MORE!*


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

3MB is now officially 2 1/2 MB?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I will miss Aksana


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Is this the whole list?
> Jinder Mahal
> Aksana
> Curt Hawkins
> ...


WWE.com updated the list multiple times so there may or may not be more coming.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

I liked 3MB as well


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is so sad.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO.

3MB


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

Hate to hear about Hawkins honestly, very talented kid who wasn't on the injured list. Just wasnt used at all.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I AM Still mad about Brodus


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> inb4 JTG





Damien said:


> JTG survives!





Headliner said:


> Evan
> 
> Kinda surprised at Long being released but I knew the other three would be gone. Camacho lasted longer than he should have. Huge LOL at JTG still being employed. Dude must of put the fear of god in Vince McMahon and the whole executive team.




:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Jinder Mahal too??? That's fucked up!

He's actually good, I know he doesn;t getcredited much but he actually has some great technical wrestling skill, that's not good.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Yoshimitsu said:


> They can't until his contract expires.


What if they mutually agree to terminate the contract?


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Dixie's panties must be soaking wet now haha


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I clicked this thread wondering if JTG's luck finally caught up with him.


JTG LIVES ON http://www.lolwrestling.com/how-long-has-jtg-been-employed/


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I will miss Aksana


:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Drew McIntyre now too.


----------



## ChristianJericho (May 29, 2014)

Sad to see Evan Bourne go. He had so much popularity so it doesn't make sense they didn't give him another push after he healed up.

But, yeah, why is JTG still on the roster?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Drew McIntyre is released.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

They hindered Jinder.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Shit. Is Heath next?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Heath Slater's gonna be gone any minute


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Shit Drew Mcintyre is gone  Please don't release Slater next


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Heath Slater next #RIP3mb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They've avoided doing mass main roster cuts for quite some time now. Surely this must be network/stock related, no?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So can we expect Heath Slater to go too lol


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Curt Hawkins*: Not a real loss and I'm surprised he was still employed to be honest.
*Theodore Long*: Always was a fan of Theodore and I'm sad to see him let go.
*Camacho*: Was tagged with a Mexican vato loco gimmick and was doomed from the start. I'm sure TNA will come calling but NJPW might be a better option.
*Brodus Clay*: I thought Brodus did some good work with Neville and I'm surprised by this release.
*Evan Bourne*: With Neville around..Bourne is pretty worthless to WWE.
*Yoshi Tatsu*: Never been of fan of Yoshi, but I respect how much he tried to improve despite no promotion/attention. He went down to NXT and really tried to better himself, good for him.
*Aksana*:The beat down on her by Alicia on RAW is making a lot more sense now. She had no future with wwe so maybe it's best she just be released. Somehow Rosa Mendes still has a job though...hmm?
*Jinder Mahal* Good Riddance. I'm sure TNA will give him a call...ZzzzZZZ
*Drew McIntyre*: His mic skills have always sucked, but I do believe he could still be a big star somewhere else. Could you imagine Drew McIntyre, Magnus and Bram in a faction in TNA? I'm sure Dixie Carter is on the phone as we speak trying to get this to happen by this afternoon.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

3MB needs to add another guy. They cannot break up!

Most of these talents HAD potential and never really capitalized on it. There was just no improvement in Aksana, Brodus, Jinder. Or, in the cases of Hawkins and Bourne, they could wrestle but there was no niche for them on the roster.

Bourne will put on some great matches in ROH and Japan.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

I never like to hear people lose their jobs. Hopefully they'll get work in TNA. Best of luck to all of them.


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

DREW WTF WTFFFFFF WHERES THAT DREW MARK I WANNA LAUGH AT HIM


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sucks that Teddy Long is gone, thought they might have at least kept him on as some sort of backstage role, or maybe he's just too old and is done with wrestling in general?

Aksana and Jinder were both on Raw this week,so surprising to see them suddenly gone like that. And seemed like WWE was gonna change Brodus gimmick,after all,he had a title match on NXT....


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Drew needs to go somewhere good now! Think they areclearing space for the NXT products of the performance centre.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Jesus, why not just release the whole list at once?


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Drew? Fuck off WWE. He could've been a legit main eventer and they fucked him with the 3MB gimmick. Fuck a dick.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

One man band baby


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

McIntyre now. Finally his fanboys will stop shoving him down our throats now that he's gone. Never was anything more than a midcarder. A lower one at that.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crozer said:


> Dixie's panties must be soaking wet now haha


:lmao


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

If they get rid of Heath too...ill be so mad


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LEAVE SLATER ALONE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*

They seriously got rid of Drew? These stupid motherfuckers.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Chosen One!!! NO!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bye,bye Aksana! That's what you get for injuring Naomi on purpose. Guess that Hayes' dick wasn't gold afterall.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh God, protect Heath Slater at all costs.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

BUT HE WAS THE CHOSEN ONE!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL they released Brodus even though he was just in an action figure commercial.

3MB = done

JTG and unk2 survive 

Evan Bourne gets cut yet they keep the likes of Gabriel and "Sin Cara" fpalm

Drew McIntyre ... Fuck you WWE


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Drew :'(.

I was literally about to say, can't wait for him to join the list of big guys who beat the fuck out of each other and start feuding with Cesaro, BNB for the title.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WHAT MAN!!! Shut up!!!

Is Drew Mcintyre legit or just a joke??
Not Slater guys come on, No 3MB anymore is enough for me, SERIOUSLY...
FUCK that! FUCK it man.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope Heath Slater stays.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heath Slater has to stay. He's made gold out of the crap he's been fed for years.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuckkkkkk Drew McIntyre!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy crap, Can someone show me where it shows all these others being released? On WWE.com it only has 5 superstars.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Drew now, wtf ... this isn't good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Guess we wont be hearing that awesome 3MB music anymore


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Goodbye Drew  Fellow Scot


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

why wasnt 3mb featured more like this? They are funny man.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy crap, Can someone show me where it shows all these others being released? On WWE.com it only has 5 superstars.


I see 7 names there. I think it works differently for some time zones maybe.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

WWE totally misused Drew Mcintyre. 

He had one of the best themes in a long time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD0FAURFTTM


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy crap, Can someone show me where it shows all these others being released? On WWE.com it only has 5 superstars.


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-superstars


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Santino and Hornswoggle next please.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, hate to hear about McIntyre, I always wanted to see him have some success, I liked the kid but after that initial reign for him, it was just all downhill from there. Shame. 

I really did want to see Bourne back as well.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Please don't release Slater!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Disappointed at some of these. I hope ROH is looked at as a more viable option than TNA for most of these guys. Honestly shocked at some of these releases but it was just a matter of time. I hope they all find success elsewhere.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Drew McIntyre


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

OH HELL NOOO the release the choosen one that's fucked up


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy crap, Can someone show me where it shows all these others being released? On WWE.com it only has 5 superstars.


Clear your cache, it's got all the names.

My list it currently:


Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu

Is that everyone or do I need to clean my cache myself?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bye,bye Aksana! That's what you get for injuring Naomi on purpose. Guess that Hayes' dick wasn't gold afterall.


You do know that was Rosa Mendes?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Enigmal said:


> Santino and Hornswoggle next please.


Not with the Leprechaun movie coming out but I wish he were next.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy shit, enough talents released today.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

No real losses so far.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is incredibly terrifying and the list keeps growing. Oh my God, this is awful feelings.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

3MB was an awful gimmick. They never won a match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why the hell are they doing this all at once


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Seems it's really true about Mcintyre, can't believe it.
I swear I'm gonna cry when they release Slater too (What I don't expect but you never know)
Jesus, it really sinks in now. 
I loved 3MB, FUCK...


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You do know that was Rosa Mendes?


Huh, I thought it was Aksana with a botched elbow/knee to the face that injured her eye.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If Swagger gets released will we have to put Jack Thwagger on suicide watch?


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Disappointed at some of these. I hope ROH is looked at as a more viable option than TNA for most of these guys. Honestly shocked at some of these releases but it was just a matter of time. I hope they all find success elsewhere.


Other than Sydal and Yamamoto, I don't really see any of these guys being ROH regulars... I could definitely see Drew doing well TNA, though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow I just don't even know what to say right now. Teddy!!! Noo!
And they couldn't even be bothered to give these guys on that list they have mistreated a decent TV send off. Sad. But not new.

Aksana did herself in probably, that's none too shocking.

Teddddyyyy


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

McIntyre is gone too? Well fuck.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

sky_queen3 said:


> Clear your cache, it's got all the names.
> 
> My list it currently:
> 
> ...


Holy crap, yeah dude cheers I just cleared my cache.
Thanks!

Poor Jinder and Drew.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

DREW IS RELEASED OMG


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Why the hell are they doing this all at once


Cutting dead weight to pay KENTA/Devitt, and maybe trying to find extra coin to convince Punk to return.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:c


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

WWE Should release Khali. He is useless.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Drew now being one of their most wasted talents. *


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like the list is done. No updates since for 5 minutes


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Too many going all at once!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is incredibly terrifying and the list keeps growing. Oh my God, this is awful feelings.


Swagger? lol 



sky_queen3 said:


> Huh, I thought it was Aksana with a botched elbow/knee to the face that injured her eye.


I was referring to the Michael Hayes thing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

At least we get to hear this again.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You do know that was Rosa Mendes?


So you think he only had one? :lol


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :c


 sad he's gone from WWE, but as a New Yorker I'm happy I'll get to see him at NYWC events in the near future


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Why the hell are they doing this all at once


That's how they used to do them.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

You;d think Slater is next but didn't he just have a kid? Would be a low blow to sack him the next week.

Wonder how much money this is saving WWE? To go so long without clearing out then it all in one, it has to be a mass money saving exercise.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OKAY a couple things..

Wasn't WWE supposedly NOT going to continue to announce who they release? :side:
I guess dirthseets are wrong again lol

Secondly..I can see Evan Bourne and Brodus to TNA (Y)


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJWmOO1IvK4

This promo was great, and now we wont see the upswing in Brodus Clay sigh.

Drew also was great, but talent rises, let's hope they find success elsewhere.

TH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What the hell?!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu


WWE posted this on their website, sorry if someone posted the full list...uh so 3MB just got destroyed and now Alicia Fox just goes back to being crazy with herself? Weren't her and Aksana starting something?


Heath Slater about to get dat singles push. He's gonna get in the MITB match.



Saw that the OP was updated. Sorry for posting the list again


----------



## Hazza905 (Jan 3, 2012)

As a Drew McIntyre fanboy, I am not happy to see this .


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Well thankfully Heath Slater is still there, I wonder if they have some plans for him now?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Drew McIntyre - Nooooooooooooooooooo!
Jinder Mahal - Meh.
Aksana - Nooooooooo! The only Lithuanian ever in WWE. I really doubt she will continue a wrestling career. Really sad for me as a Lithuanian.
Curt Hawkins - Meh, whatever.
Theodore Long - Can't remember when was the last time I've seen him. (I don't watch Smackdown)
Camacho - Random.
Brodus Clay - Good release. Should have taken Tensai with him.
Evan Bourne - :mark: now he can come back to the indys and actually wrestle and put on good great matches. Matt Sydal vs AJ Styles :mark:
Yoshi Tatsu - Back to NJPW ? :mark:


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

OMG THEY RELEASED AJ!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Only Drew McIntyre's release sucks. The rest offered nothing and/or were redundant.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW, yet JTG is still on the fucking roster fpalm


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks it MIGHT be it... for now.

EDIT: False Alarm: A Referee named Marc Harris has been added to the Future Endeavored List.


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

why you gonna release a referee, what else are they going to do maaaaaan


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Marc Harris (referee) has been released.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Drew McIntyre - Disappointing. I thought they were saving him for something. He deserved a run at the tag team titles or something.
Jinder Mahal - Disappointing but only because it means 3MB is over.
Aksana - Good riddance.
Curt Hawkins - Surprising they kept him around so long in the lower card, only to release him years and years later. I liked him, but he wasn't being used.
Theodore Long - Good riddance. No more random tag team matches.
Camacho - Didn't have much potential but I sort of liked him. Hope he finds success elsewhere.
Brodus Clay - Good riddance. Didn't like him as a monster heel and didn't like him as a dancing fatass.
Evan Bourne - Huge surprise. Talented guy. Will definitely find another job.
Yoshi Tatsu - Like Hawkins, I don't understand why they kept him all these years only to release him now? He was popular. Why let him go?


And JTG survives. Seriously what the heck?


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Marc Harris (Referee) is gone


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Kinda sad that the last thing WWE fans will remember from Aksana is popcorn being shoved in her mouth by Alicia Fox.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So much for "The Chosen One" and the "Main Event Player". :lol

RIP Tag Team Matches. 

And JTG must have some serious dirt on McMahon to last this long and not do a damn thing.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

WHATS CLODUS BRAY DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE TAZZ?


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Didn't 3MB claim they would never break up last week on RAW? LOLz


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

How the fuck do Drew and Jinder get released but JTG still has a job?


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Nothing can quench Dixie's thurst right now


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Swagger? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the Michael Hayes thing.


I'd been in tears, dude. 



saadzown said:


> Looks like the list is done. No updates since for 5 minutes


I hope so. Don't jinx it, though.

Are there anymore days where you think there will be a mass release of contracts coming up?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

thats the ref that botched the AJ Natalya match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You do know that was Rosa Mendes?


 And good chap I am shocked I would have to say this to you of all people, that statement needed to be more specific. It was Aksana who caused the injury and Rosa who was allegedly.. "kissing up" to Hayes. :lol


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> You;d think Slater is next but didn't he just have a kid? Would be a low blow to sack him the next week.
> 
> Wonder how much money this is saving WWE? To go so long without clearing out then it all in one, it has to be a mass money saving exercise.


Dawn Marie was released when she was pregnant and Charlie Haas and Miss Jackie were cut just after their honeymoon, anything can happen.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Black Referee Marc Harris is gone


----------



## AlexMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

the hell they are releasing someone every 5 minutes lol


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Black ref


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*I'm sure the Jinder Mahal release is similar to what happened with Daniel Bryan in 2011. It wouldn't be long until they realise what they did and sign him back, only for him to mainevent next year's Mania.*


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

_*Drew last got pinned by El Torito
Askana got covered in water then pop corn


Such mistreatment of stars before they leave*_


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Triple-B said:


> Didn't 3MB claim they would never break up last week on RAW? LOLz


:lmao


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd imagine they have a list of names to release, giving them a call to tell them then updating the website after each one.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Yoshi man, I know it's your topic but could you stop stretching the page please? Especially just to say wut da heyall.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Misse the referee, he snuck in at the bottom of the pile. I'm surprised Scott Armstrong is still emplyed considering how crooked he is  [/kayfabe]


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Drew :no:
Teddy :no:
Aksana :no:
Jinder :no:

BLACK REF :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Reigns_Supreme (Jun 3, 2014)

Lets be real, they all were dead weight!! About time no more m3b


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*

Since he doesn't qualify as a "Superstar", this should have its own thread. 

Let's use this to share our appreciation for Marc Harris, The Black Ref, who was released today.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So you think he only had one? :lol


Has anything about Aksana and Michael Hayes been put out there??? I haven't heard anything so if not, then saying that comment is incredibly stupid!

Unless something has been said about there is, then I dunno, but as far as I'm aware there has been nothing about Aksana dating Michael Hayes, so saying that comment about Hayes dick not being good enough is insulting to her and wrong.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow. Almost 500 people viewing this thread alone.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

teddy long went to holla holla in the holla heaven and rumor has it that he said holla while leaving the production truck, there are still memories even when the man is gone, brodus on the other hand danced himself to the grave of unemployed, leaving wwe no other options but to release his dancing backside and weird mouth, i have no idea who camache is so he can go byebye with brodus as well, curth hawkins did nothing so he can form a new 3 man band behind the near by garbage trucks where they offer sucks for casual for two dollars per one hour, they wont be missed but surprise to see that one guy with red hair whose ugly face can only be remembered but not his talent, he will keep the 3 man band alive in his heart by carrying drew and mahal on his wings for rest of his short career, never saw aksana in action and apparently so didnt the creative so that is why she was kicked out obviously, kind of pity to see evan bourne to shooting star press himself away from the wwe but it is no surprise, his injuries keep him down, but at leats yoshi tatsu had a good run as invisible jobber who did now have jtgs secret, but how about that zack ryder, he is gonna continue his dream, oh boy, but iam concinced jtg knows something or is simply cleaning the bathrooms for big show and mark henry, that is job now but other are gone in the wind


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Drew McIntyre - Nooooooooooooooooooo!
Jinder Mahal - Meh.
Aksana - Replaced by Lana. 
Curt Hawkins - About time. Let's see if he has any passion left for business or retires. 
Theodore Long - Qualifies for Medicare now right?
Camacho - Uso's and especially Reigns makes this Samoan/Tongan overstock.
Brodus Clay - Very limited in ring. No big men coming in developmental though.
Evan Bourne - A couple wellness strikes AND Zayn and Neville in Developmental can do anything Bourne can do, only better. 
Yoshi Tatsu - KENTA is coming.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*

:jose


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

This is pretty shocking to say the least. Drew, Teddy, and Brodus definitely still had their uses. I'm just glad Heath gets to stick around.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why can't they just release the entire list at once? These slow ass updates are doing horrible things to my nerves.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sad about Drew as when he debuted he made a big impact and I thought he would be world champion with 2 years but they seriously dropped the ball with him. Not too bothered about the others but liked Evan Bourne but he's never really been able to achieve much


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*






We all sincerely wish you well in your future endeavors.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

JTG will return next week with new gimmick and name STILEMPLOYd


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

How do they fire half these people yet JTG still has a fuckin job?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Keep gettin' dem checks, JTG


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Do they have someone sitting in Vince's office updating the website as soon as Vince says you're fired to them?


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Panzer said:


> How the fuck do Drew and Jinder get released but JTG still has a job?


I have to agree with this.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

What are Los Matadores and El Torito gonna do now since Drew and Jinder are gone? lol

I can see Adam Rose teaming up with Heath Slater to job for Los Matadores..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Black Ref


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*

he was on his way to being Earl Hebner GOAT status

GUTTED :jose


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Marc Harris (Referee) added, don't know who he is.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*

Thank you to black ref for all you did.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

With all these releases guess what's trending worldwide right now on twitter!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*






:jose


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (Jul 26, 2011)

No Big men coming in developmental? 

Google Braun Stowman. Still VERY green, but claiming he's not big....


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at the 3MB geeks getting released. That list got long quick. They are probably making room for NXT talent to be called up.


Need to use Amber's sig gif for this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

This is the only real suspense WWE has managed to build in last couple of months


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

The Corre said:


> What are Los Matadores and El Torito gonna do now since Drew and Jinder are gone? lol
> 
> I can see Adam Rose teaming up with Heath Slater to job for Los Matadores..


nothing which is why they will be on the next round of releases.

or face Wyatt Family until The Shield gets a 3rd member.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Do they have someone sitting in Vince's office updating the website as soon as Vince says you're fired to them?


Aw man, what a depressing thought :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*



_*pours out liquor_


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This all seems incredibly sketchy, especially since they supposedly didn't announce everyone at once, but keep announcing new talent has been released.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Drew fucking McIntyre? fpalm wtf WWE. He actually had potential.

JTG survives again :lmao


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It's pretty sad that I had to resort to saying the "please don't be Damien" -mantra while opening a thread like this. But thank God.

Also, should be interesting to see what they do with Slater now that his partners are gone.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*

Had to make room for the 30 year old indy wrestler turned ref who looks like hes 50.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Now I know why..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no more 3mb? Good... lol...i was tired of them..now please relase hornswoggle..los matadores..khali and jtg :lol


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I'm happy for JTG as I still have a slight soft spot for him from the Cryme Tyme days but how does he do it, really, all jokes aside.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

JTG survives another year!


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

RFWHC said:


> This all seems incredibly sketchy, especially since they supposedly didn't announce everyone at once, but keep announcing new talent has been released.


They've done that a bunch of times before.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*

Black ref gets released. JTG still has a job. It's a cruel world.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Making some room in the roster for that new Midgets Division :banderas


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Watch as half of these guys still get into WWE 2K15


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> This all seems incredibly sketchy, especially since they supposedly didn't announce everyone at once, but keep announcing new talent has been released.


Absolutelly same thing happened 3 years ago with Melina, Kim, Kozlov and dont remember who else. 
It was exatly the same. They announced like 6 names being released in same fashion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


> JTG survives another year!


yup..miracle!


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

JTG must have some nasty stuff on someone. Lol

None of them are surprising, though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Absolutelly same thing happened 3 years ago with Melina, Kim, Kozlov and dont remember who else.
> It was exatly the same. They announced like 6 names being released in same fashion.





The Corre said:


> They've done that a bunch of times before.


It's rather strange/pointless, though.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, I'm surprised by Aksana & Drew, even though I'm not a fan of either. Just goes to show that you're not automatically safe just because you've had a lot of current on-air time compared to some others.

As for Heath still being there, wasn't he kind of like the leader of 3MB? And he was also the one that got that little "singles push" (if you can even call it that) where he had legends come out to fight him. I guess they prefer him over the other two?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The worst part is that it could still be updating. I really just want it to be over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clem Layfield survives. WWE really dropped the ball with McIntyre and Jinder. JTG must know where the bodies are buried. Aksana gave me so many releases, now its time for hers.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

If Slater manages to survive these cuts I would hope he at the very least gets a repackaging. He has won me over throughout the years. Still gutted about Drew though. Damn.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

*J*ust *T*hank *G*od he is still employed.

Only names I'm shocked to see on that list are Mahal and McIntyre as I thought 3MB were a pretty good comedic presence, but the rest of those names will find success elsewhere.

A bit worrying that this list may still be growing though, maybe JTG is being used as the headliner for this thing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

Where the fuck did you find Aksana being released? I literally can't find it anywhere.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wonderllama said:


> Watch as half of these guys still get into WWE 2K15


As long as no one pulls a "you know who" their removal won't be ordered. (Now that makes me wonder if said "you know who's" data is in SvR 2008...)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Marc Harris (Referee) added, don't know who he is.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PurpleSai said:


> Where the fuck did you find Aksana being released? I literally can't find it anywhere.


 http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-superstars

Clear cache and refresh!


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

I think they are updating lists as superstars and divas are getting released. That's why they haven't posted them all once


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PurpleSai said:


> Where the fuck did you find Aksana being released? I literally can't find it anywhere.


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-superstars


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Drew is going to get good bookings back in England!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*



Panzer said:


> Black ref gets released. JTG still has a job. It's a cruel world.


Maybe, JTG will be transitioned into the "Black Ref"










Also, if the Black Ref is gone. who will ref the Divas matches at the PPVs?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Nah, I don't think they'll be in WWE 2K15. If this were two games ago, I might agree, but now? Nope.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Might be it now.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

All they gotta do is BO-LIEVE!, or is it BO-LEAVE????


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*



The Manowarrior said:


> We all sincerely wish you well in your future endeavors.



Thats not Marc Harris, that is Justin King.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Corre said:


> They've done that a bunch of times before.


Yep, you can tell who's new the product. The day the Dudley Boyz were released was the biggest one I remember.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


>


that's pretty bad that. but it was last year. AJ is like "WTF again?"


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Surprised they didn't have Rusev crush the black ref to be honest.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Vince probably forgot JTG still has a job.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Also, if the Black Ref is gone. who will ref the Divas matches at the PPVs?


JTG will


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The one silver lining in all this is that it makes room for some new guys from NXT. And with that comes a guy like Solomon Crowe getting his time in NXT.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

The legend of JTG lives on


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*



Schmoove said:


> Thats not Marc Harris, that is Justin King.


Apparently all black refs look alike.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Vince probably forgot JTG still has a job.


:lmao


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The worst part is that it could still be updating. I really just want it to be over.


I'm fine with more dead weight being cut. Let the ones who can go and are motivated get utilized better elsewhere, the others can fuck off. In the meantime, this clears up room for hungry guys who are hoping to sign with WWE in the near future.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

JTG is so off the radar, it's brilliant.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of future endeavours. When was the last time this amount of people got the boot the same time?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Not Aksana.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Please don't cut the Punjabi Playboy!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WWE is simply not releasing JTG because they have no idea he's still employed.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The Black Ref in Memoriam Thread*



NikkiSixx said:


> Apparently all black refs look alike.


I'll confess I actually thought that Marc Harris was Justin King's real name. Shit... fpalm Shows how much I know. >_<


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Aficionado said:


> The one silver lining in all this is that it makes room for some new guys from NXT. And with that comes a guy like Solomon Crowe getting his time in NXT.


How does it make room for NXT people? The list of the those released were either jobbers or people who didn't get TV time. Surely you don't want the NXT guys jobbing.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Please cut Dolph Ziggler so he can go to ROH and get used properly!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The worst part is that it could still be updating. I really just want it to be over.


Swagger won't be released, if that's what you're worrying about.


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

Disgusted that Aksana is released because of that cancerous fucking show. Eva, or Rosa should have been fired but no, they're on Total Divas now! Aksana had more potential than most of the Total Divas cast  and it looked like she was about to get a push with Alicia..


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

No Updates now


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Why the fuck they didn't release Ryder?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I think WWE has legitimately forgotten they have JTG under contract. :lmao


----------



## LBThrizzy (Apr 17, 2012)

PurpleSai said:


> Disgusted that Aksana is released because of that cancerous fucking show. Eva, or Rosa should have been fired but no, they're on Total Divas now! Aksana had more potential than most of the Total Divas cast  and it looked like she was about to get a push with Alicia..


has nothing to do with the show..maybe its cause she broke naomis face


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE RETURN OF THE ONE MAN BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND BAYBAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Yep, you can tell who's new the product. The day the Dudley Boyz were released was the biggest one I remember.


That's the infamous release spree where they released like 10-15 superstars and diva's, isn't it? If I remember correct that was also the sad day they released Mark Jindrak.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

JTG needs to get squashed by Rusev first


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

https://twitter.com/findevan/status/473919975645016064


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> *I think WWE has legitimately forgotten they have JTG under contract*. :lmao


What is the real reason he still is employed?!?!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The Corre said:


> That's the infamous release spree where they released like 10-15 superstars and diva's, isn't it?* If I remember correct that was also the sad day they released Mark Jindrak*.


Evolution...is a mystery.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Super Sonic said:


> I'm fine with more dead weight being cut. Let the ones who can go and are motivated get utilized better elsewhere, the others can fuck off. In the meantime, this clears up room for hungry guys who are hoping to sign with WWE in the near future.


It might be all about pay cuts, less wages to pay etc..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

How the fuck do you get rid of Drew McIntyre, seriously

WWE fucked him, dude could've been a top star and was GOING to be until they dropped him into the last few years of his burial

I wonder if any of this has to do with backstage behavior and other things we don't know about

Still, what the fuck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Swagger won't be released, if that's what you're worrying about.


We don't know that.

But there's Sandow, Ryder, and Kidd I'm also concerned over.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

PurpleSai said:


> Disgusted that Aksana is released because of that cancerous fucking show. Eva, or Rosa should have been fired but no, they're on Total Divas now! Aksana had more potential than most of the Total Divas cast  and it looked like she was about to get a push with Alicia..


Potential for what? She was a shit wrestler and a dangerous one at that.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, looks like there won't be more.

Heath Slater becomes a rose-bud and starts jobbing to Matadores with Rose.

Going to miss Drew/Jinder, they just worked the gimmick, very funny guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yoshi kicks Sheamus'a ass and is finally released. Hunicara better watch his back now.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Vince probably forgot JTG still has a job.


"Who the fuck is JTG?" :vince4

"Well... since he's apparently on our roster... RUSEV CRUSH!!!" :vince5


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Ryder needs to go. Let him GO.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

McIntyre, Mahal, Brodus, and Bourne should storm into TNA like The Nexus did


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

3MB was legit fun. Shame Drew got released.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

PurpleSai said:


> Disgusted that Aksana is released because of that cancerous fucking show. Eva, or Rosa should have been fired but no, they're on Total Divas now! Aksana had more potential than most of the Total Divas cast  and it looked like she was about to get a push with Alicia..


I know Rosa was going to be on Total Divas but I heard a rumor Aksana was going to as well, guess not. :/


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Jack Swagger added to the list! Quite a shocker but no big loss there...

<trollface.gif>


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Potential for what? She was a shit wrestler and a dangerous one at that.



Yeah, she botched a lot. I wonder if Naomi's eye injury was part of the last straw for her. That was pretty insane because Naomi could've lost her eye.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Corre said:


> That's the infamous release spree where they released like 10-15 superstars and diva's, isn't it? If I remember correct that was also the sad day they released Mark Jindrak.


Yeah, Marco Corleone is doing great in CMLL.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Yep, you can tell who's new the product. The day the Dudley Boyz were released was the biggest one I remember.


Eh, not so much new to the product as not having been as active in terms of wrestling on the Internet. I'm not someone who started watching as long ago as many on here, I started in the early 2000's.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Schmoove said:


> How does it make room for NXT people? The list of the those released were either jobbers or people who didn't get TV time. Surely you don't want the NXT guys jobbing.


Just because they use time slot xyz for a 3MB squash doesn't mean that time will be reserved for the exact same thing with different parts. Whenever someone gets released that automatically makes the chances for a newer guy to get exposure that much better. It's clearly time for some new blood, jobber or not.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I expect/hope TNA pick up McIntyre and Bourne.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Potential for what? She was a shit wrestler and a dangerous one at that.


She would be an excellent nut cracker.Those thighs are where the power lies!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ViolentRiC said:


> Jack Swagger added to the list! Quite a shocker but no big loss there...
> 
> <trollface.gif>


:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE Talent Release Day is Dixie Carter's Xmas Morning!



Jack Thwagger said:


>


Can you hear that?.....Its Dolph dropping further down the card.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What a fucking joke. What a waste of talent.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> UPDATE AND DETAILS BEHIND TODAY'S WWE RELEASES
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-06-12 11:22:33
> 
> ...


Via PWINsider on details on the first 6


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

maybe swaggers phone is off so they cant release him yet?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ViolentRiC said:


> Jack Swagger added to the list! Quite a shocker but no big loss there...
> 
> <trollface.gif>


What? I dont see him on the list.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No more 3MB  ..Really didn't care much for Jinder, but drew had alot of talent. Sucks to see him go.

It also blows to see Bourne and Teddy go also. Didn't think they would get future endeavored, just like that.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

I will miss the chosen one


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

They'll probably keep Slater as he was good on the mic and they see him as the best of the bunch, also if 3MB were taken on in the indies, the WWE probably wouldn't be to keen on that.

I'm surprised David Otunga is still there, Zack Ryder is another one, Justin Gabriel too ... Tyson Kidd even ... Khali maybe, Hornswaggle, El Torito and Los Matadores are another, Titus O'Neil and Darren Young are thankfully still there, and Rosa Mendes is another too I'm surprised is still there considering Aksana is gone.

All these guys probably have their phones turned off right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope this isn't only the first wave. They need to make space for all those NXT guys.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> *WWE Talent Release Day is Dixie Carter's Xmas Morning!*


of all the times when TNA should focus on their own horrific shows/marketing/problems..they will likely hire half of the WWE released stars :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol, Swagger as well.

GJ WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reign's promo should have said that you dont tug on Superman's cape, or piss in the wind or hinder Jinder, yet these smug bastards have done the unthinkable and hindered jinder. OH THE HUMANITY!!!


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> What? I dont see him on the list.


*psst* Look in the quote.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No more 3mb.. I am legit sad by this.

Yet Los Matadors lives on..


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

they should have turned this into an angle, like doing a battle royal where if you get eliminated you get fired.

And Drew:


----------



## NWA4LyFE (Jun 11, 2014)

THis is a perfect change for the NWA.... Swoop in and put Brodus, Drew, and Bourne to work.
Putting the NWA title on Drew would be perfect. He's a great worker can play either a face or a heel


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

JTG lives!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> *All these guys probably have their phones turned off right now.*


I'd prolly turn my phone off too if i was a jobber/lower midcarder!! :reggie


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

I liked 3MB....releasing so many good talent, and now probably going to bring shit next-generation superstars.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Swagger got released too? Are you fucking shitting me?


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

So basically Aksana is the only one who people care about leaving, and the rest are fucking useless anyways.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Drew is really gone? I can't see it on wwe.com

Oh well. Would love to see him in New Japan.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Who else is a jobber?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn, they released some really good guys who actually had TV time yet guys like JTG is still somehow employed. Such a shame.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They've updated the actual title of the article now.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

> Drew McIntyre
> Jinder Mahal
> Aksana
> Curt Hawkins
> ...


Updated list


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger has NOT been released.

It's just a way a few of here try to mock Thwagger.


----------



## NWA4LyFE (Jun 11, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> of all the times when TNA should focus on their own horrific shows/marketing/problems..they will likely hire half of the WWE released stars :lol


TNA should.

If I'm TNA... I'd hire Jinder, Drew, Brodus, and Bourne. I'd also strongly consider Hawkins


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Swagger isn't gone people...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Marc Harris (referee)*

Has been fired too, damn.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Hate seeing them release McIntyre! 

Also....WWE 2K15 now becomes outdated lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

people in here hating on my man JTG getting his money :kobe11 

He's better than everyone on that list. Only one I wish they kept was Hawkins.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

JTG survives again :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Swagger has NOT been released.
> 
> It's just a way a few of here try to mock Thwagger.


Shows the maturity and respect of wrestling fans, doesn't it?

I'm very upset for a couple of my friends, many of them were HUGE 3MB marks.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

After the amount of times they made 3MB lose to a midget this year, they owed them at least another year.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Hate seeing them release McIntyre!
> 
> Also....WWE 2K15 now becomes outdated lol.


Getting rid of people isn't really a problem unless they're involved in the RTWMs.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't wait for the day CM Punk joins this list.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope this isn't only the first wave. They need to make space for all those NXT guys.


People are presuming this (and it may well be), but I wouldn't put too much emphasis into that, they may have been wanting to cut a few pay checks down.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

/Currently performing voodoo to try to protect Swagger's career/


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Botch Master Sin Cara needs to go


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

At this point JTG will be main eventing wrestlemania 31 :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

3MB was actually incredibly entertaining to me. Haven't watched Raw in a long time and this makes me not want to watch it further.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Knowing WWE they probably won't announce Punks release to the public.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

JTGs streak is getting more interesting than Takers.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think this might actually be the end of Release-a-Mania 2014 for now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NWA4LyFE said:


> TNA should.
> 
> If I'm TNA... I'd hire Jinder, Drew, Brodus, and Bourne. I'd also strongly consider Hawkins


Seriously, these aren't over the hill guys. These are all young guys that shouldn't have been let go. Though, I wonder how many asked to get the fuck out of that shit hole that is WWE.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely brutal. Have they ever released this many main roster talents at once before? Thankfully I think that may be it for now, never nice to see someone lose their job no matter how much of a 'dead weight' they are to the company.

Camacho, Hawkins, Bourne and Tatsu are no surprises as they've not been on TV in an eternity and would have been among the favourites to get cut in a cull like this (you could say similar about Long but they may have kept him around backstage for something). Clay is similar but you feel they may have come up with something for him. Aksana is somewhat a surprise but again if you were to pick which diva is the most likely to be future endeavored then she'd be one of the front-runners along with Rosa. Only people out of those who would shock you with their release is McIntyre/Jinder due to the regular TV time they get. 


After JTG survives yet again I'm inclined to believe that the jokes about Vince forgetting that he's employed aren't actually jokes and in reality are quite close to the truth. It's just utterly baffling.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

_PX_ said:


> JTGs streak is getting more interesting than Takers.


That made me laugh, it's so true. lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

3MB IS NO MORE!!!!


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

_PX_ said:


> JTGs streak is getting more interesting than Takers.


How many cuts is this now he's survived? (And for that matter how many did he survive the first time before Cryme Tyme were cut back then?)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew and Jinder will never get their win back from El Torito. !ay carumba!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Back to "One man band, baby"! for Heath Slater? :lol

I don't think Drew goes to TNA, his ex-wife is there and might beat him up again.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe JTG has a different role within the company we don't know about.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank God it looks like they're keeping Slater. Love the dude and more importantly he needs that income with a newborn baby.



alex1997 said:


> Maybe JTG has a different role within the company we don't know about.


It's possible. Otunga does legitimate legal advice and stuff for WWE.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

McIntyre, Bourne, and Brodus are pretty notable losses. Brodus as well as McIntyre could make damn good midcarders, Bourne as well. Pretty damn good in the ring. Not sure why they dropped w/e they were doing w/ Brodus. That one promo he cut on MIZ TV was pretty damn decent.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> At this point JTG will be main eventing wrestlemania 31 :lmao:lmao:lmao


Report:

Wrestlemania 31 Main Event is rumored to be JTG vs John Cena is a 4-hr Super Iron Man Match, sources say this is the rumored main event due to Vince McMahon going on a tirade and firing the entire roster except Cena and JTG. It is being reported that JTG survived the firings b/c Vince actually forgot he was still under contract.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm just relieved that Slater is still around. He's a great talent and so entertaining to watch.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

alex1997 said:


> Maybe JTG has a different role within the company we don't know about.


Yeah I heard he's been helping out at catering.

It wouldn't surprise me if 1 or 2 other names were added to this list in like an hour. They've done that before, announce a bunch of names and then after it's gone silent for a while announce another name or 2.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I realize TNA is the next best option money wise currently but none of these guys are going to turn that company around. Sinclair should look into acquiring TNA, combine their assets under the ROH name and develop an attractive option like how TNA was back in 2005. I just cringe at the thought of some of these guys winding up in that awful company.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> After the amount of times they made 3MB lose to a midget this year, they owed them at least another year.


Yeah... that sort of thing makes me REALLY happy that I haven't given a dime to WWE.
The entire reason I wasn't angry on 3MB's behalf over jobbing to a midget was "hey, they're employed wrestlers, and that kind of jobbing doesn't go on forever"


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Woah whats going on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm surprised David Otunga is still there, Zack Ryder is another one, Justin Gabriel too ... Tyson Kidd even ... Khali maybe, Hornswaggle, El Torito and Los Matadores are another, Titus O'Neil and Darren Young are thankfully still there, and Rosa Mendes is another too




Good call on some of those, but Rosa was recently added to the cast of "Total Divas", so I doubt she's going anywhere soon.


----------



## AOneManDynasty (Jan 2, 2009)

John Cena released.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

JTG must have some compromising pictures of Vince...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Corre said:


> Yeah I heard he's been helping out at catering.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if 1 or 2 other names were added to this list in like an hour. They've done that before, announce a bunch of names and then after it's gone silent for a while announce another name or 2.


That is honestly horrible. Why would they do that? It just seems cruel to the fans.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So who will the Los Matadores feud with now?


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Shows the maturity and respect of wrestling fans, doesn't it?


Hey I'm usually painfully mature, I have to play a little shenanigans at least once a month. The beauty of that 'lemon chiffon' text is that it shows up plain as day in a quote, thus making the person who quotes it and says "WHAAAAT?" look additionally foolish.

In all seriousness, redundancies (releases) are a tragedy always...unless it's Swagger in which case I'd get a real kick out of it. Smartly played in not acknowledging me by name though, damnit I could've used the rub as well.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Lol , AND people said ''Drew Mcyntire will be a huge star'' :vince2


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

_PX_ said:


> JTGs streak is getting more interesting than Takers.


-JTG returns to Raw TV.
-Brock Lesnar returns and beats the hell out of JTG
-JTG finally gets released but WWE kayfabe announces he had to retire due to injuries received by Lesnar.

:heyman "My client Brock Lesnar conquered The Undertaker's Wrestlemania undefeated streak *AND* My client Brock Lesnar conquered JTG's WWE Employment streak!"


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

It's a shame they let McIntyre go.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

lol remember the times when the iwc overrated the shit out of him?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Who else would love to see McIntyre in the Bullet Club?! :mark:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Khali is still there because he's a huge hit in the foreign market, specifically India.


----------



## jjohns828 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That is honestly horrible. Why would they do that? It just seems cruel to the fans.


Probably happens when they are having trouble contacting the person being released and don't want to announce before they tell them.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Thank God it looks like they're keeping Slater. Love the dude and more importantly he needs that income with a newborn baby.
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible. Otunga does legitimate legal advice and stuff for WWE.


He does? Wow, that's actually quite neat.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> I realize TNA is the next best option money wise currently but none of these guys are going to turn that company around. Sinclair should look into acquiring TNA, combine their assets under the ROH name and develop an attractive option like how TNA was back in 2005. I just cringe at the thought of some of these guys winding up in that awful company.


If want to make good money, you better hope New Japan is interested in you. That's the only company other than WWE where you could be paid well. Guys have said they have made more working the indies and different promotions than they would make in TNA.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I swear if Ziggler joins this list I may just go into a coma, I fear he may say too much in regards to these releases and either end up on the list himself or thrown even further down the ladder, either way I can't fathom it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

WM31:

I quit match: Stillemp "JTG" Lloyd vs. John Cena with Batista as special guest expert in quitings


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

JTG must be giving Michael Hayes sexual favours aswell to avoid being on this list. 

Not surprised by any of the names released, the only surprising thing for me is that they didn't go an angle to get Slater over with the other two guys being released. Even if it only enhanced him a bit it would've been better than nothing.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That is honestly horrible. Why would they do that? It just seems cruel to the *fan*.


*fixed.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

damn shame about evan drew and aksana they were all decent the others i could care less about


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Who else would love to see McIntyre in the Bullet Club?! :mark:


Please god no. Bullet Club should not become "US Wrestling Leftovers". It's already a shame AJ Styles is in it


----------



## FEEDSTEENFEED (Aug 14, 2012)

Hasn't be reported yet but JTG has been released


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

jjohns828 said:


> Probably happens when they are having trouble contacting the person being released and don't want to announce before they tell them.


Don't you think they'd tell them ahead of time? Like, in preparation of their release? At least give them a couple weeks notice or something?



ViolentRiC said:


> *fixed.


Holy crap, dude, hop off. I wasn't even talking to your immature self.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't release Zack Ryder. Pair him up with another diva so Kane can embarrass, destroy and torture both of them every week again. That was legit must see and comedy TV.


----------



## jjohns828 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't you think they'd tell them ahead of time? Like, in preparation of their release? At least give them a couple weeks notice or something?


I think they wait because they don't want it to leak over the net before they're ready to announce it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> In the case of Teddy Long, his WWE contract expired. He had been taken off TV for some time and it was well known in the company that he was going to be departing the company.
> In the case of Yoshi Tatsu, there was a feeling for some time that he had really regressed in the ring. The company had attempted to find another role for him, including trying him out as a ring announcer in NXT.
> 
> Regarding Brodus Clay, the feeling among those I've spoken with is that he fell out of favor with creative, which was obvious when they broke up his team with Tensai and then did nothing with him. His final appearance for the company was putting over NXT champ Adrian Neville on TV, which was a sign there wasn't a plan for him going forward.
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Super Sonic said:


> Pure speculation: Cutting dead weight to pay KENTA and Devitt, *as well as convince Punk to sign a new deal.*














Arrogantly Grateful said:


> All they gotta do is BO-LIEVE!, or is it *BO-LEAVE*????














Protokletos said:


> Not Aksana.


she was shit and injured people.



PurpleSai said:


> Disgusted that Aksana is released because of that cancerous fucking show. Eva, or Rosa should have been fired but no, they're on Total Divas now! Aksana had more potential than most of the Total Divas cast  and it looked like she was about to get a push with Alicia..


:kobe11 yeah the show is the reason why she was cut. :lel at her about to be pushed. All she did was stand around try to ride the coattails of Alicia. She was terrible 



Algernon said:


> JTG needs to get squashed by Rusev first


JTG is better than Baby Taz will every be. He better pray they never have Lana leave him.




LPPrince said:


> How the fuck do you get rid of Drew McIntyre, seriously
> 
> WWE fucked him, dude could've been a top star and was GOING to be until they dropped him into the last few years of his burial
> 
> ...


Mac got his ass beat by his crazy wife. Vince has no time for bitchassness. See John Morrison. 



ShaWWE said:


> Ryder needs to go. Let him GO.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I am SHOCKED that they disbanded 3MB on the spot like that. Hopefully The Matadors follow suit.

This is very chilling to me, because someone JUST made a thread about there being too many jobbers yesterday, then a list of jobbers is immediately released.*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Toonami4Life said:


> If want to make good money, you better hope New Japan is interested in you. That's the only company other than WWE where you could be paid well. Guys have said they have made more working the indies and different promotions than they would make in TNA.


I stand corrected then. TNA is the next best option if you are still looking for North American exposure. New Japan is definitely better for money, if they're willing to relocate.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sucks for Drew and Brodus. Great that they keep Slater.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it weird that I honeslty only give a fuck about Aksana?!!?! Anyone else feel this way LOL. She sucked and was awful but god damn was she fine as fuck! One sexy looking bitch... Either way the only one maybe with some kind of talent on that list IMO was brodus clay. It's ashame they made him play that fat dinosuar dancing goofball gimmick. The dude cut a decent heel promo on NXT and could of been a monster heel IMO. But it is what it is.

Shoutout to teddy long as well I do miss hearing that guy say ''TAG TEAM MATCH'' but eh whatever.

The rest of the list I couldn't care less for....

I am surprised though that zack ryder and JTG didn't make this list.... How in the fuck are they not endeavored yet? 

Welp those are my thoughts.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

saadzown said:


> Botch Master Sin Cara needs to go


Why do people keep saying this when everyone knows the botch Sin Cara was Mystico and Hunico (who doesn't botch) has been Sin Cara for a while now, plus isn't the Sin Cara character good with merchandise sales and an extremely marketable character (He had a comic book on him in Mexico I believe) ... makes sense to keep him really.



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Absolutely brutal. Have they ever released this many main roster talents at once before? Thankfully I think that may be it for now, never nice to see someone lose their job no matter how much of a 'dead weight' they are to the company.
> 
> Camacho, Hawkins, Bourne and Tatsu are no surprises as they've not been on TV in an eternity and would have been among the favourites to get cut in a cull like this (you could say similar about Long but they may have kept him around backstage for something). Clay is similar but you feel they may have come up with something for him. Aksana is somewhat a surprise but again if you were to pick which diva is the most likely to be future endeavored then she'd be one of the front-runners along with Rosa. Only people out of those who would shock you with their release is McIntyre/Jinder due to the regular TV time they get.
> 
> ...


I completely agree about the job loss thing, that's my feelings towards it too and one of the things I've been thinking about while seeing this list increase, I feel for these people as they are their jobs at the end of the day and it's never good to see people lose their jobs.

Camacho though was apparently spoken quite highly about backstage and he was doing quite a bit on NXT too, so it's quite a surprise they've let him go, I mean he's not 'overly' recognisable on the Raw roster, apart from his skit with Hunico ... so he really could have been brought up as a fresh face with experience too when needed for whatever gimmick.

I also heard they were high on Aksana not that long ago, but again, goes to show that what you hear isn't always the case.



zevel6 said:


> I'm just relieved that Slater is still around. He's a great talent and so entertaining to watch.


Well yeah, same here, though they probably didn't want all of 3MB to be going to the indies as the WWE probably wouldn't want their gimmick being out there in the indies, specially so quickly after their release.

They can copyright the name but they can't stop the talents working together and using something that's similar to 3MB.



ShaWWE said:


> Good call on some of those, but Rosa was recently added to the cast of "Total Divas", so I doubt she's going anywhere soon.


It's a weird one with Rosa because not long ago she had that alcohol problem didn't she, then she hooked up with Hayes who also has a history of this and WWE aren't overly happy about this, they've suspended Hayes on a few occasions in the past so them keeping Rosa over Aksana is quite shocking, unless of course they want this for the reality show.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

JTG = Iron Clad Contract


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Unless TNA takes a major direction change soon, it won't be worth it for any of these guys to go there.


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

Not even kidding the Bella sluts should have been released before Aksana. They literally have less charisma and talent than Aksana, and aren't even cute. I guess being a gold digger gets you a long way in the WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


>


Yesssss! I posted your gif pages ago because that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

Referee Marc Harris released. I have no idea who he is. Where's Danny Davis and Earl Hebner?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> JTG must be giving Michael Hayes sexual favours aswell to avoid being on this list.
> 
> Not surprised by any of the names released, the only surprising thing for me is that they didn't go an angle to get Slater over with the other two guys being released. Even if it only enhanced him a bit it would've been better than nothing.


You know WWE haven't been Hayes biggest fan a lot of times in the past, they've suspended him on numerous occasions with his alcohol problems, he made an ass of himself at HHH's wedding which never went down well and apparently with Rosa being a recovering alcoholic from previously, they're not happy about him and Rosa hooking up.

Not sure why people think Michael Hayes has all this power backstage as although he's been involved with them for years, he's not exactly their favourite person backstage, I am sure.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

PurpleSai said:


> Not even kidding the Bella sluts should have been released before Aksana. They literally have less charisma and talent than Aksana, and aren't even cute. I guess being a gold digger gets you a long way in the WWE.


I don't know about that. IMHO ALL 3 of them are equally terrible at acting and wrestling. But I will say Aksana is sexier than both of the bella girls. And the bellas are only around so they can give out their saliva to cena and DB if ya know what I mean... Gotta admit though they are smart for playing the game and getting attached to higher power ups for the position heh


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

no more 3MB.. oh well. I guess its One and a half man band now?


----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

Has been way too long since the yearly releases were happening.
Only 1 i disagree with is McIntyre.
Rosa, Xavier Woods & JTG to go next amongst others hopefully.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

PurpleSai said:


> Not even kidding the Bella sluts should have been released before Aksana. They literally have less charisma and talent than Aksana, and aren't even cute. I guess being a gold digger gets you a long way in the WWE.


Thats what happens when you fuck the top stars of the company


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm shocked at JTG surviving, yet again. 

Kind of surprised they got rid of Teddy, he's been there forever. 

Brodus still has major potential, in TNA. Evan Bourne has major potential, too, especially in the X-Division. 

Drew McIntyre should go to ROH, and further hone his skills. 

All the others should pretty much be out of the business


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> JTG = Iron Clad Contract


Makes Big Show's "Iron Clad" contract look like Toilet Paper.

#stillemployed


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

PurpleSai said:


> Not even kidding the Bella sluts should have been released before Aksana. They literally have less charisma and talent than Aksana, and aren't even cute. I guess being a gold digger gets you a long way in the WWE.


Clearly, you're just setting yourself up for disappoint here. When two employed sisters are romantically involved, let alone married, to the two most popular stars in the company, you have to accept they are relatively safe from termination. At least in this fashion anyway. I'm still bummed how they prevented Maria from returning, but let's not change a shitty diaper.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

ABrown said:


> JTG is better than Baby Taz will every be. He better pray they never have Lana leave him.


How can Rusev be Baby Taz? Taz is about 5"7 (yes, I'm aware that's a ")



ABrown said:


> Mac got his ass beat by his crazy wife. Vince has no time for bitchassness. See John Morrison.


And so the moral of the story is: if your wife or girlfriend assaults you, beat the shit out of her. Don't simply hold her off or neutralise the threat - be a man and fuck her up. After all, if you don't then males everywhere will mock you for your weakness and bitchassery (while men's rights activists will ignore this and act as though it's not almost exclusively men who ridicule other men for not responding with greater violence). Take note, men of the world, take note.

See Thwag, it's not fun for anybody when I'm not immature.

Also, for those who might confuse the subtleties, I'm on the side of the men who *don't* respond by beating the shit out of the woman *whether she 'deserves it' or not* - I think it's disgraceful that seemingly most men encourage this by mocking those who are put in that no-win situation and simply weather the storm or hold them off.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Bourne I see taking part in next years Best of The Super Juniors in New Japan.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess Drew McIntyre never got pushed
Guess the new 3MB will be Heath Slater, Hornswoggle, and JTG


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Toonami4Life said:


> Bourne I see taking part in next years Best of The Super Juniors in New Japan.


:mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Toonami4Life said:


> Bourne I see taking part in next years Best of The Super Juniors in New Japan.


HOLY CRAP! *YES!!!* :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



Coyotex said:


> also JTG being that camouflaged goat


Probably hides in the dark keeping his mouth shut so he can't be seen.

Picture taken in 2015...


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Man this sucks. I really wanted Hawkins and Ryder to reform their tag team.

Lol at JTG, still employed


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Please get rid of the comedy people if that's all their going to do forever and stale boring jobbers.
> 
> Adam Rose
> Santino
> ...


Yes, lets fire every unproven black wrestler in the roster that's sure to solve some problems.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You know WWE haven't been Hayes biggest fan a lot of times in the past, they've suspended him on numerous occasions with his alcohol problems, he made an ass of himself at HHH's wedding which never went down well and apparently with Rosa being a recovering alcoholic from previously, they're not happy about him and Rosa hooking up.
> 
> Not sure why people think Michael Hayes has all this power backstage as although he's been involved with them for years, he's not exactly their favourite person backstage, I am sure.


He gets suspended but they keeps his job, so higher ups must love him.

I posted about JTG and Hayes because it has been speculated that the only reason Rosa still has a job is because she is with Hayes.


----------



## howabe (May 29, 2012)

Wonder how much knocking out 4 of the NXT champion's teeth in his last match factored into Brodus being released...?

EDIT: Not match per se, but post-match segment


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RFWHC said:


> McIntyre, Bourne, and Brodus are pretty notable losses. Brodus as well as McIntyre could make damn good midcarders, Bourne as well. Pretty damn good in the ring. Not sure why they dropped w/e they were doing w/ Brodus. That one promo he cut on MIZ TV was pretty damn decent.


McIntyre was the only "notable" loss here...Brodus was awful, and Bourne couldnt stay sober or uninjured long enough to make a difference.


----------



## TheCurtHawkins (Mar 28, 2013)

*and JTG survives once again...*

Before I get into JTG I'd like to say releasing Curt Hawkins was a huge mistake. He has a lot of potential and would have had a bright future. But I'll rant about all that later.

Anyways, lets get to this real reason this thread is up. JTG. He survived roster clean up again. I personally think they have plans for him in the future... They need to put him in a smark city like Chicago, New Jersey & New York, etc. Among internet fans, he is huge and he would probably get a huge pop from a city like that. What do you all think? :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Thats what happens when you fuck the top stars of the company


Brie Bella must be the best psychic ever because she was banging DB before he was a top star. Try again.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*

MetsFan4Ever on r/squaredcircle says otherwise. He use to work for the WWE (confirmed by mods) and says it will come out later today that he was let go. I havent seen him been wrong yet and he knows way to much about the backstage side of things to be full of BS.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

I personally didn't care much for him, but I suppose this truly solidifies Drew McIntyre's place alongside Shelton Benjamin, MVP and John Morrison in the 'most wasted WWE talent of all time' polls on here.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Brie Bella must be the best psychic ever because she was banging DB before he was a top star. Try again.


This. They were dating 2 years prior to it, right?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PurpleSai said:


> Not even kidding the Bella sluts should have been released before Aksana. *They literally have less charisma and talent than Aksana, and aren't even cute.* I guess being a gold digger gets you a long way in the WWE.


:booklel

I guess injuring people and coming out to crickets is a lost art. Shame the bellas cant get on Aksana's GOAT level


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> McIntyre was the only "notable" loss here...Brodus was awful, and Bourne couldnt stay sober or uninjured long enough to make a difference.


I don't about in the ring, but, again, they gave Brodus the mic a while ago, and he cut a decent promo. He had some potential in the midcard. As for Bourne, you're probably right, but it's a shame b/c he's pretty damn good in the ring.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I love how when someone doesn't get released that people think should, they pretty much automatically assume its because they are banging someone else that has power.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Kind of abrupt end to 3MB after they've been so regular recently.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

One thing I have to give to WWE is they are great at building up to their releases

They know who they are going to get rid of months in advance and use them in such a way that the average person will not even notice them being gone


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> He gets suspended but they keeps his job, so higher ups must love him.
> 
> I posted about JTG and Hayes because it has been speculated that the only reason Rosa still has a job is because she is with Hayes.


I don't dispute that he obviously has reasons for being employed still after everything but I just don't think he's as powerful as people think within the company, if he departed for whatever reason they'd know there was relief in regards to things, the Rosa thing remember the things about her around a year ago maybe with the alcohol problems etc... surprised they haven't cut them both to be honest when you think about it.

I don't think that because Rosa is with Hayes that's why she has her job, I don't know why she has over some of the others but I don't think it's that, maybe like I say if she's to be involved in Total Diva's, this is why.

I really don't think Michael Hayes is that important to them in this regard, I'm not sure why others seem to think that, possibly because of his years in the business I dunno ... but look what they did to JR.

So it really makes no difference, but yeah, I hear ya that he's lucky to be still employed so there is maybe something, just not to the extent of keeping them for these reasons, my guess is the Total Diva's thing.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

So 3MB is over!? Thank the LORD!!!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

What a clean sweep. Most of them I won't miss, especially Brodus and Jinder, but surprised to see Teddy Long and Evan Bourne on the list.

WWE is quite an open-door company though. I hope McIntyre finds his way back there again one day to get the opportunity he deserves.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Please get rid of the comedy people if that's all their going to do forever and stale boring jobbers.
> 
> Adam Rose
> Santino
> ...



Agreed...presides kofi 

How is jtg still there...does he make a nice cup of tea or something :/

Royal rumble curse number 14 strikes again (jinder)



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mcintyre can be world champion if he goes to TNA or ROH. Not kidding.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:c


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> I personally didn't care much for him, but I suppose this truly solidifies Drew McIntyre's place alongside Shelton Benjamin, MVP and John Morrison in the 'most wasted WWE talent of all time' polls on here.


 Don't remind me how wasted Shelton Benjamin was. :sad: Still confused to this day how he never had at least a short World/WWE title run. They all should've.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Tonight we drink to those who have fought night after night, month after month, year after year - not to the rapturous applause of an adoring audience but to the quiet appreciation of fans whose focus lay ever across the ring.

So often overlooked, so often underutilised, theirs is the story of the supporting act - named such because without their thankless support, the great wonder collapses without foundation.

You were the unsung soldiers whose tireless efforts held a kingdom afloat.

But more, much more than this, you were a 3 Man Band.

TO THE RELEASED!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

PurpleSai said:


> Not even kidding the Bella sluts should have been released before Aksana. They literally have less charisma and talent than Aksana, and aren't even cute. I guess being a gold digger gets you a long way in the WWE.


How many fedoras do you own by chance, and how long is your neckbeard?


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*

Cryme Tyme broke up FOUR years ago. FOUR fucking years ago!! JTG obviously knows where the bodies are buried. 

Job for life Fink style & future HOF'er


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

tabish.f16 said:


> So 3MB is over!? Thank the LORD!!!


3MB rock baby! 

Hater.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Heath Slater is the One Man Band again now, I'd love to see Heath go into a serious role and say how Drew and Jinder held him back.

As for JTG.. Whatever he does backstage, he must be good at it or Vince has forgotten he exists.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can just hear it now in 90 days, "Whats Drew McIntosh doing in the impact zone?!"


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

What a quick ending to 3MB. Oh well, at least Slater managed to survive the cut, he's pretty talented. Teddy Long for HOF?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It's a weird one with Rosa because not long ago she had that alcohol problem didn't she, then she hooked up with Hayes who also has a history of this and WWE aren't overly happy about this, they've suspended Hayes on a few occasions in the past so them keeping Rosa over Aksana is quite shocking, unless of course they want this for the reality show.



Yeah. Wouldn't it be crazy if they turned around & released Rosa after her season on TD?





PurpleSai said:


> Not even kidding the Bella sluts should have been released before Aksana. They literally have less charisma and talent than Aksana, and aren't even cute. I guess being a gold digger gets you a long way in the WWE.



Brie was with Bryan long before he became a top guy.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Wonder if they'l release more people..

does anyone remember that dirtsheet report which was made because there were no releases for a while and they claimed they have inside information that they rather wait for contracts to expire? Yeah.. that news... i'm sure within next 24 hours there will be newsitem about "plans changed"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sucks some of these guys weren't even given a chance, started off with shit gimmicks from jump and never had the opportunity to show what they got. Yoshi wasn't terrible, Curt Hawkins was pretty good. That promo by Brodus Clay after losing NXT is still great. I have no idea why they turned Drew into what he was. Understand spring cleaning though.

Oh and Evan Bourne :bron3


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Brie Bella must be the best psychic ever because she was banging DB before he was a top star. Try again.


I was mainly referring to Nikki,I have no Idea about Brie


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

Who had more wins in WWE, 3MB or Barry Horowitz?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well damn. Summer cleaning came a little late I see.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*

Big Show's Ironclad Contract gimmick must have based off JTG's WWE Career.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Next TNA WHC AnDrew McDonald baybayyy :banderas


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

BrockTheOne said:


> How many fedoras do you own by chance, and how long is your neckbeard?


Smarkbusters?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Damn, missed a chance with McIntyre. Seriously bummed that they got rid of him. 

I mean we sit on here and take the piss outta 3MB but really they broke up the card and added a joke element and now that's no more. So we're just gonna get more Santino/Fandango pushed down our throats? 

Always enjoyed Shield beating crap outta 3MB as well. 

Slater's still slatin' I see.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I can just hear it now in 90 days, "Whats Drew McIntosh doing in the impact zone?!"


Accompanied by Steve Jobbers!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, seriously, does JTG have pics of Vince and HHH together? Than man keeps dodging bullets.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> I was mainly referring to Nikki,I have no Idea about Brie



Funny thing about that is she said Cena pursued her, which I don't really find hard to believe, but it seems some people started to think that she got a "little too comfortable" & started using him to stay in the company. The rumor goes that she's also still there because she wants to keep an eye on Cena to make sure he doesn't look at any other woman.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Some guy over on Reddit who's apparantly been confirmed as legit said JTG's been released but not announced yet fwiw.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

McIntyre should have been one of the top heels in the company and Bourne is a very good worker. Meh to the rest of them.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Brodus could have been a great big man heel but of course Creative fucked his character and brought him in as funkasaurus. fpalm

Drew was talented in the ring but he was fucking boring on the mic. No charisma. The crowd never gave a shit about him.

I'm kind of surprise by Teddy Long but it's possible he ask for his release.

I think Aksana being release might have to do with the injury she caused to Naomi

JTG survives yet again.:lol


----------



## SummerSet (Jun 11, 2014)

But I thought Brodus was the main event playa!?


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Funny thing about that is she said Cena pursued her, which I don't really find hard to believe, but it seems some people started to think that she got a "little too comfortable" & started using him to stay in the company. The rumor goes that she's also still there because she wants to keep an eye on Cena to make sure he doesn't look at any other woman.


Or MAYBE she's still with the company because she's one of the stars of Total Divas which is a pretty successful show and wouldn't have that without the WWE.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Drew was never going to get over

When he came in they gave him a feud with a fan favorite

they gave him a feud where he the serious man vs a comic character

they gave a short but dominate title reign

they tried to make him a coward heel 

they even gave him a "worked shoot" story line

they tried everything to get him over as a heel and the crowd never gave a fuck


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

If drew goes to tna i expect them to show wwe what a talent they had. 

Hmmmm i like slater i hope he gets a push now that hes on his own. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

No 3MB no!!!
WWE will fell empty without them


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

HereComesTrouble said:


> JTG survives yet again.:lol


I'll quote myself lol:

Some guy over on Reddit who's apparantly been confirmed as legit said JTG's been released but not announced yet fwiw.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


At least he still has a job, Curt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pedro Vicious said:


> No 3MB no!!!
> WWE will fell empty without them


*Yeah, now Santino will have to fill the first hour block with stupidity.*


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Damn JTG dodge another fucking bullet.









Watch Drew Mcintyre and Bourne became the next TNA superstars.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

IT'S HAPPENING

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Or MAYBE she's still with the company because she's one of the stars of Total Divas which is a pretty successful show and wouldn't have that without the WWE.



What I'm talking about popped up before TD was even in the works. Regardless of what really happened, it doesn't matter. Some people will still believe that she's using Cena & others won't.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

december_blue said:


>


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

woah, this thread has reached 22K views in just hours, AND TOO MANY ROAMERS


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> *If drew goes to tna i expect them to show wwe what a talent they had. *
> Hmmmm i like slater i hope he gets a push now that hes on his own.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just like they did with Elijah Burke The other Chosen One joined them.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Mark Henry trolling :ti


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Feel bad for Drew, he was once known as "The Chosen One" from Vince and now he's probably going to end up in TNA. I think some of those guys will end up in Jeff Jarrett's GFW promotion.

Brodus could have been handled better as well.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

It's always sad to see people losing their jobs, but after fucking up Naomi's eye right before Wrestlemania, you can't deny that Aksana had it coming.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

their contracta end at different times people.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

#PrayForSlater


Seriously though, what a shit time to lose a job if WWE releases him next. I mean, didn't he JUST have a kid??


Damn, I was really enjoying 3MB too  That promo from SD on the app was hilarious :lol


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Man, I feel bad for JTG. Poor guy is probably hiding under his bed right now.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BrockTheOne said:


> How many fedoras do you own by chance, and how long is your neckbeard?


:lmao


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Corre said:


> I'll quote myself lol:
> 
> Some guy over on Reddit who's apparantly been confirmed as legit said JTG's been released but not announced yet fwiw.


I'm calling bullshit, however I would like a link though, might change my mind. If that was the case, why are they being hush hush about it?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Sweet! Means more room for other wrestlers in WWE 2K15.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Funny thing is, if Mark Henry was released tomorrow I don't think too many people would care much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

OMGeno said:


> Funny thing is, if Mark Henry was released tomorrow I don't think too many people would care much.


I know I would.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

CupofCoffee said:


> I know I would.


Why? All he's done in the last 6+ months is get his ass beaten a few times.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

shackles said:


> Sweet! Means more room for other wrestlers in WWE 2K15.



lol, no lies told there.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The morons destroyed the greatest stable in history


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao They cut Aksana now and not when she put Naomi's eye out.

Why would they fire 2 of 3MB and not all of them? Oh well, they were dead weight. It's good to see they woke up on Drew Mcintyre, at one point, people thought he was a world champion. Scary.

Evan Bourne should've been released ages ago. There's nothing you can do with him, and he got 2 back to back suspensions and they still kept him on payroll for 2 years.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

OMG at Mark Henry :lol :lol :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He'll be gone soon. 

You'll see! You'll see. 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Corre said:


> I'll quote myself lol:
> 
> Some guy over on Reddit who's apparantly been confirmed as legit said JTG's been released but not announced yet fwiw.


Link?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Funny thing about that is she said Cena pursued her, which I don't really find hard to believe, but it seems some people started to think that she got a "little too comfortable" & started using him to stay in the company. The rumor goes that she's also still there because *she wants to keep an eye on Cena to make sure he doesn't look at any other woman.*




well then she must really suck at her job cause Dr. Thuganomics is still flyin in hoes left and right to the ppvs and has them backstage.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I sure hope Henry's tweet was just poor timing.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Link?


http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/27z4xd/jtg_released/


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Why? All he's done in the last 6+ months is get his ass beaten a few times.


Well he did cut that really great promo about retirement not too long ago.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao They cut Aksana now and not when she put Naomi's eye out.
> 
> Why would they fire 2 of 3MB and not all of them? Oh well, they were dead weight. It's good to see they woke up on Drew Mcintyre, at one point, people thought he was a world champion. Scary.
> 
> Evan Bourne should've been released ages ago. There's nothing you can do with him, and he got 2 back to back suspensions and they still kept him on payroll for 2 years.


Many talents cause injury but don't get released, they probably just felt they wanted to release her for whatever reason.

Also releasing all of 3MB would be silly on WWE's behalf, imagine them then working the indies under the 3MB gimmick, I don't think they'd be too impressed ... they probably saw Slater and thought he was the best of the bunch so decided to keep him while letting the other two go.

Drew Mcintyre was very good, he just didn't get the run he deserved, I remember Bret Hart tweeting about him a couple of years ago specifically saying the WWE were wasting a very good talent with him, I've never been Drew's biggest fan but he was right, if you know what to look for in a wrestler it's clear as day in regards to Drew's talents ... this was around the time he was doing the whole Teddy Long 'Don't fire me' storyline on smackdown that Bret tweeted that.

Ironically both Long and Drew are released together.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

whats with this super thread? was drew mcintyre so popular that theres constantly over 500 hundred people in here? no one of great relevence even got released!


----------



## Cohle (Jun 8, 2014)

Deadwood but why wasn't JTG released? The guy must get fucked by Pat Patterson or Stephanie has a crush on him.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

WWEUniverse said:


> whats with this super thread? was drew mcintyre so popular that theres constantly over 500 hundred people in here? no one of great relevence even got released!


The releases were coming in gradually so it's been an interesting thread the refresh and keep up with.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

> *JTG HIDING FROM WWE OFFICIALS TO AVOID BEING FUTURE ENDEAVORED*
> 
> Kansas City, MO – Current WWE Superstar JTG has spent the past few days avoiding several WWE officials in an effort to keep his job with the company.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WWEUniverse said:


> whats with this super thread? was drew mcintyre so popular that theres constantly over 500 hundred people in here? no one of great relevence even got released!


Turn your computer off. Try to think using common sense. Then turn your computer back on and come back to this thread. Then you shall wonder why this is a "super" thread. 


 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## Mordecai. (Apr 21, 2014)

LOL @ JTG still being employed.

Glad Alicia got a push, otherwise most likely she would be sent with her bags packing along with Aksana.

Not surprised about the list with the exceptions of McIntyre, Mahal and Aksana. The rest have been irrelevant for the past few months on WWE TV.

Looks like Cameron said 'Girl Bye' one too many times to Brodus. :L


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WWEUniverse said:


> whats with this super thread? was drew mcintyre so popular that theres constantly over 500 hundred people in here? no one of great relevence even got released!


3MB is the best stable in wrestling's history.. People should be upset for their disband..

R.I.P. 3MB


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JamesK said:


> 3MB is the best stable in wrestling's history.. People should be upset for their disband..
> 
> R.I.P. 3MB


I'm pissed there gone too, lol.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Still can't believe they got rid of mcIntyre but keep a load of shit there.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> .


LOL, so thats how JTG stays employed? Lmao , that was fun to read


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

More than half of them have been inactive on the main roster anyway. The ones that are active, are jobbers.


----------



## Cohle (Jun 8, 2014)

that's from wrestlecrap so it's not true. JTG must fuck Steph real good for him to keep his job.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Tatsu, who has less fear of being released, warmly greeted the Mr. McMahon. McMahon took a bite of a protein bar, smiled and said, “Looking good, Tajiri!”


:duck


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*

Some guy who worked for WWE in the past said on Reddit that JTG has been officially released so I think it's still a matter of time 'till it's announced.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

OMGeno said:


> Why? All he's done in the last 6+ months is get his ass beaten a few times.


So all you care about is "the last couple of months"? How fickle and disloyal.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Crazy though.

Aksana and both members of 3MB worked the live events over this past weekend.

I really liked 3MB with Horsnwaggle too. Bummer.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> Tatsu, who has less fear of being released, warmly greeted the Mr. McMahon. McMahon took a bite of a protein bar, smiled and said, “Looking good, Tajiri!”


I lost it there


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daiko said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/27z4xd/jtg_released/


From what I've seen in the past from lurking on reddit, that guy seems to have sources in the company for real. Seems like WWE has finally realized he's under contract. :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*WWE releases McMahon
*


> World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) did some spring cleaning of its roster today, releasing more than a half-dozen contracted talent, including longtime promoter and corporate leader Vince McMahon.
> 
> In an effort to cut costs and streamline the roster, the company announced a mass layoff that included “enhancement” wrestlers such as Brodus Clay and Camacho, as well as the marketing genius who singlehandedly transformed professional wrestling from a dingy sideshow into an international sports-entertainment juggernaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*

They are building a legend right here.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ithil said:


> So all you care about is "the last couple of months"? How fickle and disloyal.


If guy has been doing nothing for like half a year chances are he is not going to get much use in the future

I don't think even Zack Ryder fans have much faith in him making it to the top of the hill


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

From wrestling Memes


> I hear they've made changes to the World Cup opener #rip3MB


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Very surprised at Mahal and McIntyre going. WWE do need jobbers, they were fine in their role.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *WWE releases McMahon
> *


God damn, I love you pops.


----------



## Cohle (Jun 8, 2014)

this is what happens when Vince loses nearly 1 billion dollars.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What's Hugh Macfyre doing in the Impact Zone!!!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I still feel like there is potential with McIntyre and Clay if given the right gimmicks. Creative made a joke out of Clay with the funkasaurus crap and they should of pushed him as today's version of One Man Gang.

While McIntyre wasn't the greatest on the mic, he really looked the part of a upper mid card/borderline lower main event guy. He wasn't bad in the ring either.

They should probably go to Japan next if the opportunity is there so they can hone their skills a bit more. I'd like to see both guys show up in TNA or ROH, provide it TNA is still around in 3 months from now if they have no TV deal still signed.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Ithil said:


> So all you care about is "the last couple of months"? How fickle and disloyal.


Disloyal? I have never been a Mark Henry fan. I do know that when you're used the way he has been for over 6 months (not 2 like you said), your future looks bleak.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't say I'll miss any of them but how can wrestlers like Santino still have a contact when they let McIntyre go is beyond me.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*

I can't believe they released Drew McIntyre. These fucking tools wouldn't know talent if Cesaro have them a very European uppercut right to the face. McIntyre could be the biggest heel in the industry and they don't want that. Morons.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

/Continues voodoo in an attempt to keep Swagger safe/


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

Parker said:


> Turn your computer off. Try to think using common sense. Then turn your computer back on and come back to this thread. Then you shall wonder why this is a "super" thread.


i did that and learned nothing, dammit! i havent seen this happen since the epic sting into wwe thread in 2011, but now mcintyre and something called brodus gets released and things gets mad, but all hail the syper thread, am in till the very end


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone get what this means?

"@NewAgeNexus_: @WWEZeb What about McIntyre & Jinder YES. DOUBLE DEPORT THEM.” Watch it!! Remember you came from @WadeBarrett and I s crotch


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Teddy Long still hurts the most


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> /Continues voodoo in an attempt to keep Swagger safe/


I think he's going to be ok.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Well at least this means we don't have to sit through midget matches every week now, right? RIGHT??!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't care about any of those guys, so it's fine with me. Most surprising release is a toss up between Brodus Clay and McIntyre. Two guys which WWE have been high on in the past and I didn't think they'd be released so soon. Brodus never went anywhere after his heel turn, I thought they would at least do something with the guy after he was quite popular as the funkasaurus and was pushed then, but nope. And McIntyre was still young, has the look WWE likes, good in-ring talent as well, but I guess they still hold a grudge against the guy for that shit years ago with his wife and that's why he's been a jobber for years.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I doubt it, they'll find another excuse for them. :|


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Well at least this means we don't have to sit through midget matches every week now, right? RIGHT??!!


Hornswoggle looks to be alive and kicking at the moment. So...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Swagger's not going anywhere. He's not THAT far down the card.

Then again, I didn't expect McIntyre to get released...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

3mb is the most disappointing. them and swoggle really grew on me. about as entertaining as u can get as far as jobbers go.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

sky_queen3 said:


> I think he's going to be ok.


I hope so, but the fact they released Mahal and McIntyre makes me think no one is safe. They were involved in a storyline and were getting kinda relevant, too, but...this happened. It's nerve wrecking. 

And then you have Ryder, Slater, Sandow, and Kidd who could all be released, too.



RatedR10 said:


> Swagger's not going anywhere. He's not THAT far down the card.
> 
> Then again, I didn't expect McIntyre to get released...


Don't jinx it. And I know, neither did I expect any of 3MB.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

according to reddit JTG has been released


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

DREW MCINTYRE & JINDER MAHAL? WTF? ARE YOU SERIOUS WWE?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> /Continues voodoo in an attempt to keep Swagger safe/


No one gives a fuck about swagger


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

In memorium!


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not reading through 63 pages of posts so I'm going to post my thoughts here. Again, sorry if it's been said 100x. 

None of the releases done today will affect WWE at all, nor were any of the releases seem like they missed the boat with these guys. The only one I can comprehend when people say it is Drew McIntyre and even he wouldn't have gone anywhere. He has the minimal charisma but certainly had more potential to be bigger than 3MB but I always figured Drew as no more than a mid-carder. I feel like his ceiling would be Swagger in terms of popularity. The WWE has such a stacked mid-card that's floating around randomly as well as some great talent in NXT waiting to come up, it almost makes no sense to keep guys you'll never use on the roster. Just trimming the fat. None of these talents would've ever done anything anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I hope so, but the fact they released Mahal and McIntyre makes me think no one is safe.


:lmao Give me a break, it's 3MB for fucks sake.



Boots To Chests said:


> I can't believe they released Drew McIntyre. These fucking tools wouldn't know talent if Cesaro have them a very European uppercut right to the face. McIntyre could be the biggest heel in the industry and they don't want that. Morons.


Mcintyre has been the top heel in the industry.










The EXACT same fucking person. Same look, same mic skills, same - level of charisma, same workrate. It hasn't exactly worked out well, he hasn't drawn flies to shit.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*borrows your voodoo magic and uses it on Ryder* (It's after 4am here, I'm getting weird. )


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Hornswoggle looks to be alive and kicking at the moment. So...


Well I hope they didn't keep Heath to use him in a series of matches against El Torito fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vickie Guerrero and Khali are still there. :sadpanda

And I was starting to like Hornswoggle with 3MB too, and they just release two of their members just like that. Oh well, maybe Slater and him can be the 1 1/2 Man Band or something. Also sad to see Brodus go, always thought he had great potential and could've been their next monster heel, but they never gave him a chance. Oh well. Don't really care for the others that got released.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

_I doubt anyone else is getting released today other than JTG. 

It's awful that without warning these guys are just losing their job for numerous reasons that were not all their own fault.

They could of found some way to incorporate those with irrelevancy into NXT._


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> _I doubt anyone else is getting released today other than JTG.
> 
> It's awful that without warning these guys are just losing their job for numerous reasons that were not all their own fault.
> 
> They could of found some way to incorporate those with irrelevancy into NXT._


I think they'll hang onto JTG for now, he works alot of house shows/superstars and is a decent jobber.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> No one gives a fuck about swagger


*I do.......

ositivity*


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

BrockTheOne said:


> No one gives a fuck about swagger


But Jack Thwagger is a someone though, so your argument falls apart right there. (Couldn't help myself, sorry guys.)

Oh, and I'm still calling B.S on the JTG being cut thing until wwe.com themsleves report it. (Or JTG actually answers his phone so the message gets to him that he's been let go, either or.)


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Can I just say how EXTRA pissed I'm going to be if, on top of jobbing someone out to a midget and then firing them, if someone on Raw or SM comes out and actually BLAMES the 3MB firings on the fact that they lost to the midget in terms of giving a keyfabe reason.

That would just be like, an infinitely recursive "fuck you"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

sky_queen3 said:


> *borrows your voodoo magic and uses it on Ryder* (It's after 4am here, I'm getting weird. )


No one is safe from the Jobbercaust, but we can try.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mcintyre has been the top heel in the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Orton bully you in high school or something? Even if he isn't even part of a discussion you always find a way to bring him up just so can mention you hate him. Its like a crush


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Have to say, that is a big fucking list of wrestlers getting released, but why most of 3MB? They were doing really well with all PPV's preshows, probably their swan song, and the reason why Slater walked out on his own on the ramp while the rest was lying beside the ring. I hope he can get new members in for 3MB because i love their theme song. 

But its a damn shame about Yoshi, dude is a talented wrestler and they didnt know what to do with him. And it seems they did not even care about Bourne trying out on the main show to see how the crowd reacts.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL ^


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*



TehMonkeyMan said:


> Did Orton bully you in high school or something? Even if he isn't even part of a discussion you always find a way to bring him up just so can mention you hate him. Its like a crush


No, just pointing out a fact.

I hardly even talk about Orton these days by the way, he's completely irrelevant.


----------



## CandiMichelle247 (Oct 17, 2006)

Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, Evan, Brodus are the most shocking really. Brodus wasn't a good wrestler but had a good look and was young. I loved 3MB, they should have done more with them. Teddy is most likely very upset, he's been around forever. Aksana I liked, they did nothing with her so it wasn't a surprise. My guess for so many releases is, to many nxt people being called up.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, just pointing out a fact.
> 
> I hardly even talk about Orton these days by the way, he's completely irrelevant.


Thats why every thread I see you in you always eventually mention him.....its also a little odd that you posted a picture aswell.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Have to say, that is a big fucking list of wrestlers getting fired, but why most of 3MB? They were doing really well with all PPV's preshows, probably their swan song, and the reason why Slater walked out on his own on the ramp while the rest was lying beside the ring.


Nothing says success in the WWE like losing to midgets! eyton


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Not Drew.  He was the chosen one man this is fucked up. I will miss him the most and wish him success elsewhere. Aksana I am going to miss seeing her arse during her entrance.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, just pointing out a fact.
> 
> I hardly even talk about Orton these days by the way, he's completely irrelevant.


So he was really relevant before when you were shit blasting him?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, just pointing out a fact.
> 
> I hardly even talk about Orton these days by the way, he's completely irrelevant.


HE'S COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT BUT YOU'RE BRINGING HIM UP OKAY I GET IT

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

One good thing out of this



> *Theodore Long gone*


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

This thread had me worried, I was thinking someone important might have been released, but JTG's still here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*



TehMonkeyMan said:


> Did Orton bully you in high school or something? Even if he isn't even part of a discussion you always find a way to bring him up just so can mention you hate him. Its like a crush


LOL

Wouldnt surprise me if he stalked Orton


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Vickie Guerrero and Khali are still there. :sadpanda
> 
> And I was starting to like Hornswoggle with 3MB too, and they just release two of their members just like that. Oh well, maybe Slater and him can be the 1 1/2 Man Band or something. Also sad to see Brodus go, always thought he had great potential and could've been their next monster heel, but they never gave him a chance. Oh well. Don't really care for the others that got released.


I'm pretty sure WWE won't release Vickie. Doesn't she have a job for life or as long as she wants with WWE after Eddie Guerrero passed away?



Yoshimitsu said:


> I think they'll hang onto JTG for now, he works alot of house shows/superstars and is a decent jobber.


I don't think he's worked an actual match for a year. Possibly more. :lmao I don't remember seeing him since he complained about pay on twitter and was squashed by Ryback on Raw...

2 years ago.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Parker said:


> HE'S COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT BUT YOU'RE BRINGING HIM UP OKAY I GET IT
> 
> SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


:lel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: and JTG survives once again...*



TehMonkeyMan said:


> Thats why every thread I see you in you always eventually mention him.....its also a little odd that you posted a picture aswell.


Every thread? I don't even remember the last time I was out to bury Orton since he lost the title. I'm pretty well only focused on Cena, Reigns, Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro and Lesnar now.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great, that means the Total Groupies (sans Natalya and Naomi, and Summer's okay) and the freak shows like Khali and Hornswoggle will still be employed.


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've just spent an hour going through this thread with a strange mix of shock and amusement. I shouldn't find posts about people losing their jobs funny, but there you go.

Particularly sad about Drew Macintyre, Jinder Mahal, Brodus Clay, Evan Bourne and Teddy Long.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> I don't think he's worked an actual match for a year. Possibly more. :lmao I don't remember seeing him since he complained about pay on twitter and was squashed by Ryback on Raw...
> 
> 2 years ago.



Oh, I didn't know that. What the hell, how does he avoid getting fired? :lel


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I might be a hard ass, but frankly, I think it's about damn time they let the guys they don't use go.
Now those people can go to a different promotion and actually, yknow, be allowed to perform.
Not sure why they fired 2/3rds of 3MB, but I'm damn glad I won't need to sit through more godawful "comedy" matches and hopefully they've got something in the works for Heath Slater somewhere down the line.
Aksana must have pissed someone off, because her last appearance was Alicia Fox dumping food all over her.:lol
You've got to wonder what they're doing keeping David Otunga and JTG around though. One thing I think is interesting is that Kofi Kingston tweeted a diss to JTG earlier in the month, so perhaps they're going to feud?


> @TrueKofi: @DKING4EVER @Jtg1284 has NEVER done a single maneuver off the top rope. How fly can he possibly be?


I think as far as CM Punk goes, they're keeping his contract open in case he wants to return...keeping his seat warm, metaphorically speaking.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jinder remaining unhindered and classy.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Jinder remaining unhindered and classy.


He's always been a class act to be honest. I hope he finds success after WWE, and that goes for all the superstars.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck you WWE, I liked 3MB. WHY


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

So we never get that Brodus Clay heel monster run after all.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Jinder remaining unhindered and classy.


Can't unhinder the Jinder!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

So is Heath going to tag with Hornswoggle?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Jinder remaining unhindered and classy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Curt Hawkins Comments On His WWE Release, Calls Mark Henry An Idiot*
> 
> Curt Hawkins tweeted the following about his WWE release:
> 
> ...


*Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0612/576944/curt-hawkins-comments-on-his-wwe-release/


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Jinder remaining unhindered and classy.


Nice one Jinder :clap
Honestly it is shitty but this is how you should remain on social media. Curt Hawkins, stay classy bro.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

3 Words: Job Til Grave


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

They must of forgotten JTG is employed. With Curt Hawkins being used to help train guys get back into ring shape e.g. The Rock thought he might of been kept around a while longer. Looks like Heath Slater is back to being the 1 man band. 

I am shocked by the 3MB guys - used on a regular basis, get heat, could easily be changed to faces. DMC was the chosen one back in the day and the potential of Jinder for publicity in India



skarvika said:


> You've got to wonder what they're doing keeping David Otunga and JTG around though


I think i read that Otunga has been working in the law or public relations department


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Hopefully this means a Heath Slater push is coming :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

What don't you people get.. Khali would be the most surprising if he were to be released. 

Kids love him and he is huge in India.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a feeling AJ Lee might be released for some reason


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

X-Train said:


> They must of forgotten JTG is employed. With Curt Hawkins being used to help train guys get back into ring shape e.g. The Rock thought he might of been kept around a while longer. Looks like Heath Slater is back to being the 1 man band.


I thought it was Curtis Axel (this was before his rebranding), I mean I'm 100% sure it was him.

Also this means we get Slater's 'One Man Band' music which was catchy as hell! Much much better than the 3MB theme which is really good itself.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> *Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0612/576944/curt-hawkins-comments-on-his-wwe-release/


Somebody's gonna get they ass kicked... :henry2


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Not Drew man! Jtg lives again! Wtf! And why release Bourne without trying to use him?!


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

You guis WWE is on the hunt! Watch out JTG!!!!


----------



## Mordecai. (Apr 21, 2014)

HouseofPunk said:


> Hopefully this means a Heath Slater push is coming :mark:


No, he's there to job to El Torito. :clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Brodus Clay Comments On WWE Release*
> 
> - As noted earlier, Brodus Clay is one of ten WWE talents that were released today as of this writing. Brodus commented on his release on Twitter, writing:
> 
> "Is it Better 2be held down, held back or let go I'm proud of all the obstacles I fought through wwe and now greatness is on me #MonsteousBC"


*Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-comments-on-wwe-release/#lGBrHyJhgAcByG1x.99


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

For a jobber faction, gotta say that 3MB did a pretty excellent job.

People will remember the WeeLC match. At least they got to pull that off prior to getting released. They also were featured more on television than guys who are midcarders.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They've moved those released from the Superstars to the Alumni page now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

hag said:


> What don't you people get.. Khali would be the most surprising if he were to be released.
> 
> Kids love him and he is huge in India.


Which is exactly why he WON'T be released.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nice one Jinder :clap
> Honestly it is shitty but this is how you should remain on social media. Curt Hawkins, stay classy bro.


Well I can't blame Hawkins for reacting that way. Mahal's was much much better though. A good amount of people maybe some who might be his friends get released and he tweets 18 years and still here.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

JTG did not make it, guy on Reddit who has been confirmed by the mods to be a former employee who still has ties (guy get's almost nothing wrong, if anything) has confirmed that JTG has in fact been released.

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/27z4xd/jtg_released/

Though he still hasn't been moved to the alumni, so he may be wrong.

Edit: The guy said this one may come out later, but he can't say why. That makes me think they are going to fire him on screen, have HHH run into him backstage and be like, "wait, we never fired you?"


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

ViolentRiC said:


> I thought it was Curtis Axel (this was before his rebranding), I mean I'm 100% sure it was him.
> 
> Also this means we get Slater's 'One Man Band' music which was catchy as hell! Much much better than the 3MB theme which is really good itself.


Yeah it was Axel and Hawkins that were used as training partners


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> I think they'll hang onto JTG for now, he works alot of house shows/superstars and is a decent jobber.


*Reliable source says JTG is released, so no.*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why keep Slater and release Drew and Bourne?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jmacz said:


> JTG did not make it, guy on Reddit who has been confirmed by the mods to be a former employee who still has ties (guy get's almost nothing wrong, if anything) has confirmed that JTG has in fact been released.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/27z4xd/jtg_released/
> 
> Though he still hasn't been moved to the alumni, so he may be wrong.


Yeah, I'll wait until it's officially announced to believe it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Just what TNA needs...fresh WWE talent. The cheap kind.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Teddy being released means no more...


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> So we never get that Brodus Clay heel monster run after all.


But we did... His push threw him out of the door :lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I forgot how packed these released threads get, we haven't had a big release day like this in a while. I am not surprised at any of the choices, while it sucks for people to lose their jobs, most of these guys were 1) Either sent back to NXT or 2)Not used on TV at all or 3)Injuring people in ring or 4) Jobbers.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> Yeah, I'll wait until it's officially announced to believe it.


^
They've got no reason to not put him on the list if he has indeed been released. He also hasn't posted anything on his twitter, unlike many of the others who have been released.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm actually most shocked by Drew McIntyre. First, because 3MB seem to be on RAW, and most Smackdowns every single week. But at least because I honestly thought they would get round to pushing him again.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Drew McIntyre - Surprise considering they were on last show.
Jinder Mahal - Just like Drew.
Aksana - Once again, she was on the last show (or was it the one before that?), i understand why they would want to release her but a surprise.
Curt Hawkins - I was under the impression he was released already, understandable.
Theodore Long - He was with WWE for like forever, kinda of a surprise but understandable.
Camacho - Understandable.
Brodus Clay - Probably the biggest surprise.
Evan Bourne - The poor guy has been injured for ages, its a shame, he was really over considering his position on the card but way to injury prone.
Yoshi Tatsu - Not a surrpise, i was under the impresison he was released.
Marc Harris (referee) - Dunno LOL.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why keep Slater and release Drew and Bourne?


Because Slater has a personality.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Mordecai. said:


> No, he's there to job to El Torito. :clap


Unfortunately you're probably right.. another great move by this company :no:


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Funny thing is, if Mark Henry was released tomorrow I don't think too many people would care much.


That's really stupid of you to say so, Mark Henry is a legend. Just because they have been booking him weakly does not mean nobody would care if he got released.


It's like saying nobody would care if the Undertaker got released tomorrow because he no longer has a streak. Or Rey Mysterio cause he's irrelevant right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did anyone seriously think Drew had a future after losing to a damn dwarf in a bull costume?*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JCW Pro Wrestling ‏@JCWprowrestling 

JUST ADDED To Saturdays Hasbrouck Heights NJ JCW Show now, Former WWE Superstar @TheCurtHawkins + @ValVenisEnt & More pic.twitter.com/MpQykXw7Mw

that was fast


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

If wwe had any real booking ability Bourne, Clay, McIntyre and Mahal could all be established Midcard players in the IC/US division ..but they think they're a movie production company and not a wrestling promotion 

If I'm Jeff Jarrett, I would be ecstatic right now, those are some talented guys 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Well I can't blame Hawkins for reacting that way. Mahal's was much much better though. A good amount of people maybe some who might be his friends get released and he tweets 18 years and still here.


Honestly neither of the tweets were pretty good moves... I mean sure you could say Mark's may have been miss timed but still it staying dignified both in the fact that you kept your job and lost it. Sometimes I have to think though surely people like Hawkins see this coming? Whereas someone like Mahal maybe not so much considering how he was working Monday? 

I mean I know can't ever prepare for stuff like this but when you think of it from that way wouldn't you want to keep all options and cause you never know what the future holds. 


Kinda pissed about Teddy, what about all those tag matches, playas? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Just what TNA needs...fresh WWE talent. The cheap kind.


Would LOL if they all showed up in TNA at once and they tried to do a Radicalz-type storyline with them. 

And still employed!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone thinks Dolph isn't safe?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> JTG did not make it, guy on Reddit who has been confirmed by the mods to be a former employee who still has ties (guy get's almost nothing wrong, if anything) has confirmed that JTG has in fact been released.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/27z4xd/jtg_released/
> 
> ...


Quoted for edit with new news.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sucks for them, but it is what it is. And yeah, I wouldn't be shocked in TNA tries to pick some of them up, lol.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2

People upset JTG still has a job....

Dat Affirmative Action baby

:steebiej


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Leave the memories alone


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Good thing Rosa Mendez got picked to be in Total Divas. Might have actually saved her job.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Feel bad for Mahal as well. It kind of pisses me off that they didn't let 3MB get one last win before releasing them. I know they were jobbers but they deserved better. Mahal was a little underrated, I think there was potential there.

I just hope Slater gets a push out of this


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jmacz said:


> Quoted for edit with new news.


That would be so sad and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

It's a work. They are all gonna show up led by Kevin Nash as the New NWO.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Camacho, Jinder and Teddy 

Good news for pro wrestling TBH. Someone like McIntyre or Clay could realistically walk into the TNA main-event scene. The company needs jobbers though so I'm sad to see 3MB go, they were pretty entertaining for what they were.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

3MB really should've gotten a push they jobbed them out for too long. they deserved one decent push. 

no more aksana 

TEDDY NO   

on the other hand, this means there might be a LOT more tag matches in TNA soon


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bummed over Brodus being cut. Dude was actually competent on the mic, decent in the ring for a hoss and had an interesting look. With some work, he could've easily been an IC and U.S. Champ. Oh well, hopefully he finds title success elsewhere. I'm surprised at Drew and (Don't Hinder) Jinder being cut after they finally became somewhat entertaining during the 3-Man Band / Matadores feud, but oh well. With McIntyre and Mahal gone, this better mean a push for mah big (tittied) homie Heath Slater, though.

Bourne was way overdue, in all honesty. Neville not only trumps him finisher-wise, but physique-wise too, so I'm not bothered over his departure. Personally think that Hawkins should've stayed on board in a trainer type of role for NXT, but like Brodus, I hope he finds success elsewhere.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Every thread? I don't even remember the last time I was out to bury Orton since he lost the title. I'm pretty well only focused on Cena, Reigns, Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro and Lesnar now.


Don't forget Sandow (he's still there, yes?)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

No more 3MB? No more Bourne? No more holla holla? JTG still has a job?!


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

was watching an old smackdown match between kaval and drew the other day. I remember watching it when it came out and thinking the two of them were fantastic and would be a big deal in the future. How wrong I was. I still think/hope Drew can make a successful career for himself because he's certainly good enough.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Releases 3MB but keeps Hornswoggle and the El Torito people? WTF


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.lolwrestling.com/how-long-has-jtg-been-employed/


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Yeah, I'll wait until it's officially announced to believe it.


The guy is reliable. The backstage skit would be fun to see.



JoseBxNYC said:


> Anyone thinks Dolph isn't safe?


Nah, he's safe. He's like Swagger. Not that low on the card.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Actually, wouldn't Ziggler be considered a little lower than Swagger? The latter has at least received pushes & whatnot.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Was hoping one day Drew would return as The Chosen One and bring back his epic theme song.


----------



## PaigeBayLee (Jun 5, 2014)

Drew mcintyre?!?!?!?! Thats fucking bullshit. What the fuck did he do honestly, he is more talented than some of their overpushed stars.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aksana stunk in the ring, I don't miss her as a wrestler.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Vince finally showing some RUTHLESS AGGRESSION. Although I won't condone all the releases but I believe this is the right step at the right time, now the people embracing mediocrity and jobberism in the locker room need to be on their toes and step up their game in whatever way possible seeing people getting TV time on a weekly basis getting the boot.

Wish all the people released well, hope they buckle up from this shock and put some hardwork in to revamp their lives.


----------



## Habu (Jun 12, 2014)

the immortal JTG!!!!!


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope BC get a good indy run. The guys heel persona towards the end was actually good. I liked it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Teddy Long is actually a big name, my man been in the business like 30 years. Gonna miss those tag team matches playa!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I was reading rumors that JTG has been released,could this be the end of an era?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Releases 3MB but keeps Hornswoggle and the El Torito people? WTF


Hornswoggle does some backstage stuff if I recall.



JoseBxNYC said:


> Anyone thinks Dolph isn't safe?


I don't see why they'd fire him. He's a fairly popular former heavyweight champion. He also still goes up against the big names in the company; he just faced Seth Rollins on Main Event. There's no reason to let him go.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Teddy Long is actually a big name, my man been in the business like 30 years. Gonna miss those tag team matches playa!


I wonder if smarks will start chanting his name every time they're bored to go along with the "CM Punk, JBL, Randy Savage, etc." chants.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

The bloke on reddit that claimed JTG has been released is now "checking with his sources" at the moment.

It's always sad when people get released, because it's their lives. As much as I hate seeing some people on tv, I'd never wish release on them. Bitterly disappointed about Bourne and Drew.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Swagger's not going anywhere, even if he loses everyweek, he still wrestle everyweek on one of the two major shows.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/status/477169517723152385


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Teddy is the biggest surprise. He's been with WWE since 1998.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Robbyfude said:


> Swagger's not going anywhere, even if he loses everyweek, he still wrestle everyweek on one of the two major shows.


And he's most likely going to begin a feud with Rusev, so he isn't going anywhere indeed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

evilshade said:


> Releases 3MB but keeps Hornswoggle and the El Torito people? WTF


Slater's still there, so hooray! Especially since Mahal and Drew were boring as shit for years and only just recently became remotely entertaining. 'Swoggle is pretty much hooked up for life for God knows why, but Torito is actually fun to watch, so he deserves his spot even though Los Matadores are boring.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> JTG ‏@Jtg1284 32s
> Damn ! Why I pick up my phone !


Gotta love JTG. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is he making a joke or?



Robbyfude said:


> Swagger's not going anywhere, even if he loses everyweek, he still wrestle everyweek on one of the two major shows.


So did Mahal and McIntyre.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!

couldnt they wait with an epic retirement match at Summerslam for JTG?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If this is truly the end for the ICON that is JTG, they should give him one last program on TV, where he is trying to get fired, but no matter what he does they don't fire him.

#stillemployed


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope he's making a joke, I like JTG to be honest.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> If this is truly the end for the ICON that is JTG, they should give him one last program on TV, where he is trying to get fired, but no matter what he does they don't fire him.
> 
> #stillemployed


I can already see smarks chanting his name at next year's post-WM Raw when Orton and/or Sheamus are wrestling. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...ne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

They updated the release page on WWE.com

JTG is finally gone. Its the end of an era as we know it.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

and its official its on the wwe.com website ,,they released JTG


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Lmfao JTG!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. MY DAWG JTG IS GONE. AFTER ALL THIS TIME!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Updated list

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...ne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014


----------



## Cohle (Jun 8, 2014)

THEY FUCKING DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

End of an Era


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/status/477169517723152385


Lol'd hard.

It's official. The end of an era.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JTG has left the building.. 

*Never Forget!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Two of the greatest wrestling streaks of all time end in a span of a couple of months.

Sad times.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't tell me they actually just ditched the legend that is JTG just like that


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Shall we call this The Red Endeavouring? I heard someone on Freakin' Awesome call it that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

They actually fucking did it. :lmao :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

AND THE STREAK.................................is over.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Well at least Drew McIntyre was finally "chosen" for something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheOaths said:


> They updated the release page on WWE.com
> 
> JTG is finally gone. Its the end of an era as we know it.












And just when my nerves started to calm down. Christ, that means they could still be releasing people throughout the day.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I'm genuinely shocked. 

Jesus.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats the deal with Punk lol still not released.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:ti


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh shit...WF meltdown.


----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

Can see Los Matadores & Titus being next, Darren Young & Xavier Woods should be going though.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

The unthinkable has happened! THIS WEBSITE ABOUT TO CRASH IN 3..2..1...


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

It seems someone logged into the forum and was reminded that jtg still existed.

hope you are happy guys.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TNA just hit the jackpot


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

And with that, JTG finally main evented something.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

First Taker's Streak and now JTG's I dunno bout you, but I think I'm heading for my bunker b/c it's clearly obvious that the Apocalypse is upon us.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, I want him back purely because of this. :bow


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JTG's tweet is the tweet of the fucking year. :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

JTG'S GONE!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

So now if theyre just getting rid of JTG now...

...that might mean that theres still more people theyre releasing todayunk


----------



## Cohle (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.lolwrestling.com/how-long-has-jtg-been-employed/

has crashed at the JTG release. :maury


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

The Corre said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if 1 or 2 other names were added to this list in like an hour. They've done that before, announce a bunch of names and then after it's gone silent for a while announce another name or 2.


Boom. Took a little longer but guess I was right, too bad it's JTG though.

It'd be funny if next years WM crowd chanted for JTG or brought signs or something lol.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


>



I guess we know how JTG managed to stay employed all these years lol. You can't fire someone if you can't phone them(since that seems to be how WWE fires everyone)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JTG with an amazing tweet. At least he took it in good spirits.



The Corre said:


> Boom. Took a little longer but guess I was right, too bad it's JTG though.
> 
> It'd be funny if next years WM crowd chanted for JTG or brought signs or something lol.


Now I'm like hella nervous again.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol. I was never a fan of JTG, but at least he has a sense of humor about his release.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This forum gon' rage once Ziggler is released..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn, WWE cold blooded. The talents receive phone calls and not told to their face? :lol Sheesh.

I really feel bad for them though. They have families and themselves to support and now they're out of a job. And I'm pretty sure even the jobbers got paid more than most indie guys. 

I'm shocked about Camacho though. Dude was a solid talent stuck with a dumb ass gimmick. I was hoping he would get a decent push in NXT :no:

#3MB #NeverForget #WhyBayBay!!


EDIT: Praying for Heath, Ziggler and Sandow now :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I feel as though all of us got JTG fired by making it a joke that he's still employed. GOOD JOB ASS HATS, YOU MADE SOMEONE LOSE THEIR JOB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wikipedia said:


> On June 12, 2014, JTG was released from his WWE contract. This ends JTG's eight years in the company. There will be a ten-bell salute at the onset of the June 16 edition of Raw in memory to his career.


:lmao

That tweet is amazing by the way. PLEASE tell me it's real.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

TheOaths said:


> So now if theyre just getting rid of JTG now...
> 
> ...that might mean that theres still more people theyre releasing todayunk


Nah, JTG was today's main event!


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

LMFAO JTG!!!
Hall of Fame 2015 please!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FACK


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

You know Vince and creative suck when they can release this many people and still have a ton more jobbers that can go.

Fandango
Truth
Woods
Rose
Matadors
Ryder
Slater
Kofi
Otunga
Young
Titus
Khali
Santino
Sin Cara 2
Gabriel


I guess they still need a few people so Bo Dallas can keep his win streak.
But seriously they might as well fire everyone. Reduce the show to one hour and just have main eventers/ tag team division only.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Give me a break, it's 3MB for fucks sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, just pointing out a fact.
> 
> I hardly even talk about Orton these days by the way, he's completely irrelevant.


You come out with some of the biggest shit on this forum I swear to god!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

seriously though, i'll buy everyone a round of beer if Hornswoggle or Khali gets them deavors :ti


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Anybody know if McIntyre commented his release?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WWE needs to release Los Matadores, Hornswoggle, Jack Swagger, Santino and Dolphin Wiggler now. My dreams would be achieved.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Taker's streak ends and JTG gets released in the same year. Truly is the End of an Era.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

JTG is finally fired. I never thought this day would come.


----------



## CardinalSin (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm a little hurt over Drew's departure.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yo, the other low carders have to be so tense right now. If I was Ziggler or Sandow, I would be sweating :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The end of JTG. Wow.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

in the words of the great iron sheik,,FACKING BULLSHJIT


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Everyone mentioned JTG and they remembered he was employed


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

We really did curse poor old JTG i bet someone from WWE was lurking here and went "fuck we still hadn't fired JTG" and bam he gets fired

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yo, the other low carders have to be so tense right now. If I was Ziggler or Sandow, I would be sweating :lol


They won't fire them, they've got to have SOMEBODY left to humiliate on a weekly basis.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao
> 
> That tweet is amazing by the way. PLEASE tell me it's real.


It's legit.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> You know Vince and creative suck when they can release this many people and still have a ton more jobbers that can go.
> 
> Fandango
> Truth
> ...




So you want them to release all the black wrestlers? lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

DOLPH ZIGGLER ADDED TO THE LIST!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, I can't handle the nervousness of waiting, this is horrible. I just want the Jobbercaust to end.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's legit.







Oh, holy shit, that made my day.



> Ugh, I can't handle the nervousness of waiting, this is horrible. I just want the Jobbercaust to end.


Swagger is NOT getting fired, I don't really understand what you're worried about. They're only firing people who don't get on tv, apart from 3MB who are beyond jobbers. Swagger is a midcarder, he's fine. 

Besides, if he gets fired they have nothing for Dutch. That's not going to happen.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> FACK


Time to update your sig.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey! Maybe if you lot keep bringing up Ryder, he'll get released as well. Jinx him!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FOUR superstars*



Terminator GR said:


> The fact that they couldnt do anything interesting with a talent like Brodus shows how incompetent this company is.


Exactly. If you remember Brodus for nothing else, remember that he cut one of the best promos of 2011.

This company fucking fails sometimes.


And I was an Aksana mark too.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, I can't handle the nervousness of waiting, this is horrible. I just want the Jobbercaust to end.


Pretty sure this is it though. Maybe some NXT talents next but I think they're done.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

God please don't fire Ziggler.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> So you want them to release all the black wrestlers? lol.


Mark "ratings" Henry is all the sexual chocolate Raw needs. :bow


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Corre said:


> Pretty sure this is it though. Maybe some NXT talents next but I think they're done.


I sure hope you're right. I really would be so distraught if Ziggler, Ryder, Sandow or Kidd got released.

I don't even wanna think about Swagger being released.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh shit, wait, Ziggler gone?

Edit- got me.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lmao :lmao


That is surreal though. I never thought I'd see the day he actually got released.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Aksana could go into Porn? fingers crossed anyway that body isn't built to be wasted in TNA


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Mark "ratings" Henry is all the sexual chocolate Raw needs. :bow



Haha


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM PUNK ADDED TO THE LIST!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:








AND IT'S ALL OVER!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I sure hope you're right. I really would be so distraught if Ziggler, Ryder, Sandow or Kidd got released.
> 
> I don't even wanna think about Swagger being released.


I'm a bigger Sandow fan than you and I'd be relieved if he got cut. He's doomed anyway, what do you want to watch him suffer for?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm willing to pay a lot of money to see JTG's shoot interview. Must be gold i swear.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

None of these are surprising. 

However, what an eerie horoscope for the black ref today.

https://twitter.com/WWE_Ref_MarcH/status/477075116832985089


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

could see mcintyre going to tna


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

JTG is finally gone


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It just...won't....stop...


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

jtg will be back ........... jtg will make a name for himself on the indies.........jtg will prove his release was a mistake


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Where is everybody finding out who gets released?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Seems like Ryder is safe. Rusev and Alberto Del Rio need somebody to beat every week.

I'm glad as hell Slater survived. Hopefully he gets some kind of a push.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Rehire JTG due to that tweet!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ugh, I can't handle the nervousness of waiting, this is horrible. I just want the Jobbercaust to end.


David Otunga, R-Truth, Xavier Woods, Santino, Zack Ryder and Khali are next...and maybe even Heath Slater, Fandango and Damien Sandow.



The Reigns Train said:


>


He's been gone due to injury.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

shackles said:


> Where is everybody finding out who gets released?


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...ne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014



Just keep refreshing


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm a bigger Sandow fan than you and I'd be relieved if he got cut. He's doomed anyway, what do you want to watch him suffer for?


Maybe because I like to see them on my tv and I don't want them to lose their source of income? People are losing their jobs and their livelihoods. It goes beyond what we find entertaining. It could legitimately ruin and mess up their lives.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

shackles said:


> Where is everybody finding out who gets released?


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-releases-brodus-clay-evan-bourne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014
The long awaited post-Wrestlemania cleaning is HERE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

shackles said:


> Where is everybody finding out who gets released?


WWE has an article on it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

skarvika said:


> David Otunga, R-Truth, Xavier Woods, Santino, Zack Ryder and Khali are next...and maybe even Heath Slater, Fandango and Damien Sandow.
> 
> 
> He's been gone due to injury.


Otunga does legal advising for them.

Truth is probably closer to retirement.

Woods is incredibly new.

Not sure about everyone else you listed, though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So JTG got released, he didn't appear on RAW in years, he just sat back and got paid for years literally. Oh and something tells me Rosa Mendes got saved by being added to Total Divas.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

JTG @Jtg1284

Damn ! Why I pick up my phone !



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JTG got released? :sodone


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk is next!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm shocked at a few, JTG is prob the hardest to take.

"WWE wishes them the best in all their future endeavors." <- pretty tacky tbh by WWE.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lel :jordan4 :ti NOT JTG


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Maybe because I like to see them on my tv and I don't want them to lose their source of income? People are losing their jobs and their livelihoods. It goes beyond what we find entertaining. It could legitimately ruin and mess up their lives.


There's other places to work, TNA and Indies jump on booking former WWE talent, no matter the level. They may not make big money...but they're not making big money right now anyway. 

I guess I have a breaking point that you obviously don't have. I'd rather never see Sandow again than see him used like this. Regardless, I genuinely don't think he's getting cut because they enjoy humiliating him too much. They insist on having some jobber comedy on their shows.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RPOED said:


> Can see Los Matadores & Titus being next, Darren Young & Xavier Woods should be going though.


was actually thinking of los matadores with two thirds of 3mb bein released.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Why would they release Punk when his contract is up next month? I think they will just let it expire and not mention it.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cannot believe they released Mcintyre! Massive potential, he gave them a shit gimmick he made it mildly entertaining. He has the look, is big and athletic. 

Loved him as the 'chosen one' but it fizzled out. He could've been repackaged. FUCK


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

People are happy that a black man lost his job,when the USA economy is in bad shape? :faint:

Poor JTG...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

pushJTG said:


> jtg will be back ........... jtg will make a name for himself on the indies.........jtg will prove his release was a mistake


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's other places to work, TNA and Indies jump on booking former WWE talent, no matter the level. They may not make big money...but they're not making big money right now anyway.
> 
> I guess I have a breaking point that you obviously don't have. I'd rather never see Sandow again than see him used like this.


No job is guaranteed, though. And if it really is surprise for many of these talents, as it looks like it could be, then they could have all types of trouble in bouncing back and getting reemployed.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it sad to say that JTG was better off gone? I mean, what was left for him in all honesty; being fed to Rusev?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Otunga does legal advising for them.
> 
> Truth is probably closer to retirement.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I thought that was just an angle. Then again, I wasn't really paying attention to wrestling 2008-2013.
Xavier Woods is kind of a sad case for me because I kind of like the guy, but as it stands it seems like they have an extremely tough time finding anything for him to do and is just around to make Rusev look tough at this point. I don't see a bright future ahead of him unfortunately. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What's GTG doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Expecting a release of Ryback in this jobber holocaust.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No job is guaranteed, though. And if it really is surprise for many of these talents, as it looks like it could be, then they could have all types of trouble in bouncing back and getting reemployed.


Well, I hate to sound callous, but if a jobber genuinely thinks that him getting cut is a surprise, they're kinda dumb, to be honest. Your spot is not secure unless you're a main eventer. Even Shelton Benjamin got released and he was king of the midcard. Having said that, they're not going to release midcarders but they could if they wanted to.

Sandow will be fine. He's already been fired once before by WWE after making the main roster and he got work.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

They actually fired JTG?...


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Heath Later keeps his job, silver lining!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I legit hope TNA signs JTG, I will start watching again if they do.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. They dropped the ball alot with some of those who were released. Untapped potential.

Also, I liked 3MB. RIP.


----------



## the zodiac killer (Feb 8, 2014)

Nooooooooo JTG is gone. The JTG site was actually taken down


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

NOOOO not JTG!! They could have at least fed him to Rusev before they canned him


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I hate to sound callous, but if a jobber genuinely thinks that him getting cut is a surprise, they're kinda dumb to be honest.
> 
> Sandow will be fine. He's already been fired once before by WWE after making the main roster and he got work.


Not necessarily. And regardless, it's a job to them. It's literally their career and source of income. It sucks being fired, no matter where you work, and just like losing any job being released by the WWE can still be shocking.


----------



## hidden202 (Jul 16, 2013)

Reminder: JTG got fired because everyone tweeted and posted pics on how he was still employed. I blame each and every one of you.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Crozer said:


> If JTG gets released I'd suck my own dick.


Oh hi there


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



StraightYesSociety said:


> Oh hi there


IF he can actually pull off that feat, I think he is the winner in the scenario, not the loser.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Better start sucking Crozer


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

hidden202 said:


> Reminder: JTG got fired because everyone tweeted and posted pics on how he was still employed. I blame each and every one of you.



Everyone - you see this?! Do the same thing to Ryder!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

From Aksana's IG:



> It hasn't quite hit me yet and I've been repeating it in my head. I hate to say that my run with WWE is over. Sucks that I'm leaving, especially at this point in my career! But thank you to everyone around the world who have supported me these past few years, I LOVE YOU ALL. Kisses xx


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Crozer said:


> If JTG gets released I'd suck my own dick.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



StraightYesSociety said:


> Oh hi there


:lol


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

What a day in the WWE. LOL at the JTG twitter post.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

^ So in other words it is abrupt and anyone could be released today randomly outta nowhere.

I'm so nervous man, this is not okay.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

hidden202 said:


> Reminder: JTG got fired because everyone tweeted and posted pics on how he was still employed. I blame each and every one of you.


WWE really messed up here. That could have been his new gimmick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not necessarily. And regardless, it's a job to them. It's literally their career and source of income. It sucks being fired, no matter where you work, and just like losing any job being released by the WWE can still be shocking.


WWE fires lower card talent every SINGLE year, and with the NXT guys coming in, those jobber spots are gonna need to be open for Adam Rose, Aiden English, Tyler Breeze, Enzo Amore, CJ Parker, etc. You can't tell me that every jobber just has their head in the fucking clouds and thinks they're bulletproof, it's impossible.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It sucks that they're losing their jobs, but they're former WWE superstars. They'll get booked. It took Curt Hawkins, what? An hour or two before he was booked for an event this weekend? Now they just have more freedom to do what they want with their lives. Their income will vary depending on how many bookings they take. This may be better for the guys at the bottom of the card like the ones that are being released today.

Swagger isn't going anywhere. Stop worrying.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

MetsFan4Ever is now reporting Vickie Guerrero is released. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/27zqq2/vickie_guerrero_released/


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Job(ber) Security doesn't exist.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How the fuck does Rosa Mendes still have a job?


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Let's raise a glass in memory of JTG. His non-presence will be missed.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> How the fuck does Rosa Mendes still have a job?


For the millionth fucking time....


Total Divas


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

cindel25 said:


> WWE really messed up here. That could have been his new gimmick.


If WWE had missed an opportunity to fuck up, they would have been ruining their own gimmick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

07 Years, 29 Days, 12 Hours, 31 Minutes, 38 Seconds. ﻿Never forget. Goodbye JTG.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> How the fuck does Rosa Mendes still have a job?


Total Divas Season 3. Why they think anyone would care to watch her on there is another story.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Weren't there reports of Vickie wanting to leave soon anyways? Teddy Long probably just retired.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ^ So in other words it is abrupt and anyone could be released today randomly outta nowhere.
> 
> I'm so nervous man, this is not okay.


You're nervous for Swagger? He will be fine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> It sucks that they're losing their jobs, but they're former WWE superstars. They'll get booked. It took Curt Hawkins, what? An hour or two before he was booked for an event this weekend? Now they just have more freedom to do what they want with their lives. Their income will vary depending on how many bookings they take. This may be better for the guys at the bottom of the card like the ones that are being released today.
> 
> Swagger isn't going anywhere. Stop worrying.


Exactly, this is a much better worded version of what I was trying to say.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> How the fuck does Rosa Mendes still have a job?


She just got added to the Total Divas cast, so she'll be around for at least a little while longer. Crazy fact: She's been signed since 2006.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> It sucks that they're losing their jobs, but they're former WWE superstars. They'll get booked. It took Curt Hawkins, what? An hour or two before he was booked for an event this weekend? Now they just have more freedom to do what they want with their lives. Their income will vary depending on how many bookings they take. This may be better for the guys at the bottom of the card like the ones that are being released today.
> 
> Swagger isn't going anywhere. Stop worrying.


I can't, I'm legitimately afraid he's gonna lose his job and there's nothing saying that it can't happen. At least not until the day is over or they say they're done releasing people for now. 

At least there's that. For the lowercard guys it's not so much a selfish reason that I want to see them, it's that I hate that they're losing their jobs.



jamal. said:


> You're nervous for Swagger? He will be fine.


Recruited by JR, whom the WWE doesn't have good relations with. 
Been with them for around 7 years.
Isn't over with most people.
Has hit a stagnant point in his career.
Was arrested during his push.

He could easily be released. Nothing is saying that he can't be. Literally anyone could be released right now besides main event guys.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So many megs of JTG memes all over the internet, now totally useless. Truly the end of an era.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Wait, Vickie is fired too??? 

So her last appearance is getting bitched by Stephanie?? :lmao

So Aksana gets popcorn gets shoved down her throat.
Jinder and Drew leaving jobbing
and now Vickie?? :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> How the fuck does Rosa Mendes still have a job?


Let's just say she knows how to play Freebird on the (skin) flute.....


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Plot Twist.. John Cena has been released. lol jokes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> So many megs of JTG memes all over the internet, now totally useless. Truly the end of an era.


:bosh6 Never forget JTG. I'm sure he is set for life though :lol


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE fires lower card talent every SINGLE year, and with the NXT guys coming in, those jobber spots are gonna need to be open for Adam Rose, Aiden English, Tyler Breeze, Enzo Amore, CJ Parker, etc. You can't tell me that every jobber just has their head in the fucking clouds and thinks they're bulletproof, it's impossible.


Dude, by wrestling standards, its job security. I don't even know what point you're trying to make. Everything is relative and even the most on-the-brink WWE jobber has more job security than an indie wrestler or a LOLTNA guy who doesn't know if his check will clear.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

We are officially in the post-JTG era of WWE, and I don't know about you guys but I'm scared.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I've read that some of the talent were notified weeks ago.. via reddit, obvi.

Curt probably just had the other organization lined up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

hag said:


> MetsFan4Ever is now reporting Vickie Guerrero is released.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/27zqq2/vickie_guerrero_released/


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I remember it used to be said that you're never really safe from being released unless your name is John Cena, Randy Orton or The Undertaker.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Vicky G gone now as well. Vince throat will be raspy after all the YOURRRR FIREEEED done today.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really sucks for Drew McIntyre. Thought he had huge potential. Best of luck to them all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End of an era.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Someone needs to make an up to date list of whose gone, can't keep up.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

At this point half of the roster will be gone by tonight


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Melrose92 said:


> Vicky G gone now as well. Vince throat will be raspy after all the YOURRRR FIREEEED done today.



You mean Johnny Ace.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JTG is officially in the alumni section on the site.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Someone needs to make an up to date list of whose gone, can't keep up.


JTG
Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu
Marc Harris (referee)

And Vickie is rumored to be released/leave.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Officially:

JTG
Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu
Marc Harris (referee)

Vickie hasn't been announced on the website yet.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can't say I'm sorry to see Mahal and McIntyre gone. Slater was better off without them.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Someone needs to make an up to date list of whose gone, can't keep up.


Here's a link. Just refresh after a while, Although i don't understand people saying vickie ? She's not listed on here.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...ne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Recruited by JR, whom the WWE doesn't have good relations with.
> Been with them for around 7 years.
> Isn't over with most people.
> Has hit a stagnant point in his career.
> ...


And what are they gonna do with Dutch if they fire him? He's too good to not have a place on television. 

Swagger is high enough on the card that it's highly unlikely that he's going to be cut. HIGHLY unlikely. Who has been cut today that actually has some presence on television? No one other than 2 members of 3MB and they have no impact on anything.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No more 3MB.
No more tag team match, playas.
No more JTG jokes. 

What a day it's been, already.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

For the love of God, WWE, don't you dare touch a single flawless hair on Maddox :cuss:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> :lmao


He can afford to say that now that he's released. :haha


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

JTG was a real icon, he had an amazing streak that was unfortunately conquered today. 

Looks like JTG couldn't defeat the release form. 

In all seriousness I wish JTG the best in his future endevous, the guy was talented and it's real unfortunate he wasn't fully utilised after Shad got released years ago.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Butthurt hawkins haha 

If was mark i wouldnt give a fuk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I have to leave work soon and run some errands, I feel like by the time I get home there will be 5 more names on the list. Hoping I'm wrong though.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And what are they gonna do with Dutch if they fire him? He's too good to not have a place on television.
> 
> *Swagger is high enough* on the card that it's highly unlikely that he's going to be cut. HIGHLY unlikely. Who has been cut today that actually has some presence on television? No one other than 2 members of 3MB and they have no impact on anything.


QFT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Here's a link. Just refresh after a while, Although i don't understand people saying vickie ? She's not listed on here.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...ne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014


Someone a few pages back was claiming that a source on reddit (who I guess was right about JTG) said Vickie was cut as well.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

According to Reddit guy, it's more Vickie is probably at the end of her contract and it's a mutual release.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think Jack Swagger is safe for now, but he needs to pick up momentum. It is harder to predict when WWE will be doing some cleaning again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And what are they gonna do with Dutch if they fire him? He's too good to not have a place on television.
> 
> Swagger is high enough on the card that it's highly unlikely that he's going to be cut. HIGHLY unlikely. Who has been cut today that actually has some presence on television? No one other than 2 members of 3MB and they have no impact on anything.


He could get another client from NXT or what's left on the roster. Or he could go back into retirement.

3MB were getting more air and doing more on PPVs than Swagger has been the past couple of months. It's incredibly likely that he could easily be released. Honestly, until the WWE says something along the lines that they're done releasing people for now, I'll still be nervous about Swagger possibly being released.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Here's a link. Just refresh after a while, Although i don't understand people saying vickie ? She's not listed on here.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...ne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014


*It's from the same very credible ex WWE employee who posted JTG's release hours before it happpened on Reddit.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> QFT


I see what you did there. 8*D


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Kind of surprised that they fired McIntyre and Mahal, Thought they had a nice jobber spot on the roster in 3MB. The rest for me is no surprise really.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dixie Carter: The happiest woman in wrestling right now. hahahahaa


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> For the love of God, WWE, don't you dare touch a single flawless hair on Maddox :cuss:


:lmao

Right now Maddox somewhere is hiding under his bed shaking like a leaf covering his ears going "LALALA" in case the phone rings


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

oh crap, JTG's streak was broken


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

JTG is gone too


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

JGT was finally released? Only took like 7 years.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Thought they were going to tem bourne with Tyson Kidd


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

LOL JTG released


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Whose next, Tyson Kidd? I almost forgot he was around.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

Ryder is next.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's from the same very credible ex WWE employee who posted JTG's release hours before it happpened on Reddit.*


You know something i don't russo ? Do tell.  Loving the new name btw. Had no idea you liked roman, Finally something we can agree on. :cool2 Getting nervous now with all these releases.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn! No more JTG 

His tweet about it tho :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Here's a link. Just refresh after a while, Although i don't understand people saying vickie ? She's not listed on here.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-relea...ne-curt-hawkins-other-superstars-june-12-2014


Contract expired most likely.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tardbasher12 said:


> QFT












:HHH2



> He could get another client from NXT or what's left on the roster. Or he could go back into retirement.
> 
> 3MB were getting more air and doing more on PPVs than Swagger has been the past couple of months. It's incredibly likely that he could easily be released. Honestly, until the WWE says something along the lines that they're done releasing people for now, I'll still be nervous about Swagger possibly being released.


Well, I still really think you're worrying about nothing.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, they keep more white chicken shit around. I sday this because I feel bad for JTG getting dropped because of their racist agenda.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

fuck them for firing drew! jeff, please pick the phone up and hire your new world champion


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You know something i don't russo ? Do tell.  Loving the new name btw. Had no idea you liked roman, Finally something we can agree on. :cool2 Getting nervous now with all these releases.


*RESPECT THE REPACKAGING* :cuss:!!! *XD*

*Yeah, Reigns has been my favorite for a year. I liked him even when the majority was all over Ambrose.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *RESPECT THE REPACKAGING* :cuss:!!! *XD*
> 
> *Yeah, Reigns has been my favorite for a year. I liked him even when the majority was all over Ambrose.*












:reigns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JTG too?!?










Leave the memories alone! D':


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE HQ:

Daniel Bryan, neck brace still on, races into the front lobby and screams, "IT'S NOT THAT BAD!!! I SWEAR!!! JUST GIVE ME A FEW WEEKS, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :reigns


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I still really think you're worrying about nothing.


Agreed. Swagger still gets a big pop when his music hits; 3MB usually got some pretty quiet boos. I still consider him to be an important part of the mid card.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

N/M


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Now that he's gone, I want to hear from JTG how he kept his job for so long.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Outta everyone, how does khali still have a job? Seriously, he's not good for anything.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :HHH2
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still really think you're worrying about nothing.


Goddammit at the weed pictures. :lmao

I hope you're right. I really do.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Outta everyone, how does khali still have a job? Seriously, he's not good for anything.


Big draw in India.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Curt Hawkins was ready for this. He's signed with PWS :lol


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Outta everyone, how does khali still have a job? Seriously, he's not good for anything.


He apparently sells in india. Don't understand how, because he's the worst wrestler ever seen and he's clueless sometimes.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

skarvika said:


> Agreed. *Swagger still gets a big pop when his music hits*; 3MB usually got some pretty quiet boos. I still consider him to be an important part of the mid card.


Really? I haven't watched RAW fully in a while. If this is true then times have changed.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if more cuts will be made. I understood the Tatsu release though im actually shocked he was on the roster for so long


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Damn it, JTG.You had me fooled that there were powers out there, watching over you 

And Aksana.... she was H O T


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bkfestivus said:


> Now that he's gone, I want to hear from JTG how he kept his job for so long.


Yeap, I guess the JTG memes need to do their natural slide on to Kahli and Santino memes.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of potential wasted on that list, especially Drew McIntyre and Jinder Mahal. And why not give JTG one more shot? He was hardly given a chance IMO.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Big draw in India.


He hasn't competed in India for his company in the past few years!


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Zeb draws, Swagger snores 

j/k

but We The People was more over than Cesaro and Jack separate, combined


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Swagger will never be relevant again


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Khali survives although there probably waiting for the translator to arrive so Vince can break the news :ti


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Warrior said:


> Really? I haven't watched RAW fully in a while. If this is true then times have changed.


I'm not sure. Swagger doesn't come out to crickets, sure, but I think the "We the People" chant is more over than he is to be quite honest. :draper2


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

In other news, Bear Grylls about to take a lecture from JTG on survival skills.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> A lot of potential wasted on that list, especially Drew McIntyre and Jinder Mahal. And why not give JTG one more shot? He was hardly given a chance IMO.


They canned him the minute they broke up Cryme Tyme.

It's a damn shame they never got the tag titles.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Really, I haven't watched fully inn a while? If this is true then times have changed.


Yeah, when I went to Raw last Monday, he got a pretty positive reaction, lots of people saying "we the people" along with him and Zeb. Granted, he doesn't get cheered as much as someone like Ziggler or RVD, but he's still liked enough to where I think he's going to be around for a while.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winter's cooling said:


> Damn it, JTG.You had me fooled that there were powers out there, watching over you
> 
> And Aksana.... she was H O T


Aksana should've been released right after she rammed her knee into Naomi's EYE. That's an incredibly grievous lack of ring awareness.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Khali gets future endeavored today as well. Even if he was a draw in India at some point, he definitely isn't one anymore - I mean, when was the last time he did anything meaningful on TV?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

1 diva released so far, surprised Cameron and Tamina have made it through


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Yeap, I guess the JTG memes need to do their natural slide on to Kahli and Santino memes.


*NOPE! WE'LL JUST CREATE NEW MEMES!*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

CupofCoffee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Khali gets future endeavored today as well. Even if he was a draw in India at some point, he definitely isn't one anymore - I mean, when was the last time he did anything meaningful on TV?


He is still loyal to the company as he doesn't mind being booked as an one of Vince's idiot attractions.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Vickie?

:floyd1


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally JTG is gone I would love to know how he was employed with WWE for so long?


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Aw, no more 3MB or FoxSana?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Big draw in India.


He is such ass. Idc how big of a draw he is for india. He's unbearable to watch everytime he steps into the ring AND everytime he talks. Can't understand shit!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> Vickie?
> 
> :floyd1


I'll miss her laugh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

In Punk We Trust said:


> 1 diva released so far, surprised Cameron and Tamina have made it through


Cameron is safe because of Total Divas.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


>




LMFAO I was hoping the Undertaker streak fan with the shocked face was in it. Perfect.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Cameron is safe because of Total Divas.


If it wasn't for that, future endeavored for sure.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> :lmao


Seriously. Mark Henry is a fucking ****** for saying that.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

> *TRENT? Verified account
> ‏@trentylocks*
> 
> Shoulda been Kofi


Oh, Trent

and Long hasn't been on tv in eons. He probably has asked for his release, same case with Vickie if she is indeed gone.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Robbyfude said:


> *He apparently sells in india.* Don't understand how, because he's the worst wrestler ever seen and he's clueless sometimes.


That country must be full of idiots...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Seriously. *Mark Henry is a fucking ******* for saying that.


Mark Henry has sex with men??

:StephenA2

:maury @ Hawkins bitter ass....I never even heard of that guy....


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Kofi Kingston at least still does that Royal Rumble surprise stunt that Vince likes so much.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Imagine if Mark Henry got released now :ti tempting fate with that tweet


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Cameron is safe because of Total Divas.


Probably, but out of that group she is the most expendable.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They hindered Jinder. He's not impressed.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Mark Henry has sex with men??
> 
> :StephenA2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Seriously. Mark Henry is a fucking ****** for saying that.


It's his birthday :side:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn 3MB it's over! xD


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

O Fenômeno said:


> Vickie?
> 
> :floyd1


Wait, what? She was released? I guess that makes sense considering she has another career opportunity in the works. Around Wrestlemania time, it was rumored she wanted to leave.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> That country must be full of idiots...


No I didn't mean that his country is full of idiots! I meant that he is another carney freak pushed down our throats by Vince who can't speak english on his own! And Vince forces us to cheer for the lughead like he is relevant. How many escorts have blown his large...........







, backstage?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> He apparently sells in india. Don't understand how, because he's the worst wrestler ever seen and he's clueless sometimes.


No he doesn't. He isn't even that popular in India. Plenty of Indians have debunked that myth on this forum.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> That country must be full of idiots...


It basically is...hell, Indians have basically become a meme in themselves due to having their sexual messages to underage girls being screenshotted and plastered all over the internet. I've run across an astounding amount of pedophiles and just overall perverts online from India.
Also go on WWE's facebook page. Loads of Indian fans there, but they all like Cena and Sheamus...though half the time they can't spell their names right. I mean, almost every positive Cena comment I see on there is from an Indian dude...which means that Khali clearly isn't the biggest draw for them anyways. No clue why they're keeping him around.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

skarvika said:


> It is...hell, Indians have basically become a meme in themselves due to having their sexual messages to underage girls being screenshotted and plastered all over the internet. I've run across an astounding amount of pedophiles and just overall perverts online from India.
> Also go on WWE's facebook page. Loads of Indian fans there, but they all like Cena and Sheamus...though half the time they can't spell their names right. I mean, almost every positive Cena comment I see on there is from an Indian dude...which means that Khali clearly isn't the biggest draw for them anyways. No clue why they're keeping him around.


So they're sex starved. Reminds me of a forum.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

https://twitter.com/ShaneHelmsCom/status/477190053999833089


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Seriously. Mark Henry is a fucking ****** for saying that.


It's his fucking birthday, man. He probably wasn't even aware.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

What's this I'm hearing Ziggler may be next to go?!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> https://twitter.com/ShaneHelmsCom/status/477190053999833089


That be epic! I'd like it!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> It's his birthday :side:


Hahahaha Curt Hawkins is a fucking retard.:lmao

Happy birthday Mark!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

This majority from forum would shit cartwheels if Cena would get released

yeah yeah i know... too good to be true


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

For the old farts who are senile as Vince, and the kids in the country and other countries who think a broken down giant from India is cool. There are gay autistic retards out there who jack off to posters of him when they lip sync to Avril Lavigne rock songs.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

First The Undertaker's Streak, Now JTG's Streak. Why is the WWE killing Streaks?

Can't wait for Big Clem Layfield's in-ring Debut


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

* Drew McIntyre - could have done much more, came in with the "promising" tag, being the chosen one and yadda yadda. Unfortunately, guy didn't develop, didn't do shit and was stuck with the worst idiots ever.
* Jinder Mahal - Last three words from upper opinion
* Aksana - Don't care about pointless matches with no story, so no Divas for me. 
* Curt Hawkins - Was he even on the roster? Well, let's put it that way - I am looking forward to see him paired with Zack Ryder on the indie scene.
* Theodore Long - Good character for the management roles, bad talking and nice presence. Holla holla holla. Bye bye bye.
* Camacho - Who dat.
* Brodus Clay - Funk is on a roll. This guy just didn't stick up with his ridiculous theme song and entrance. 1-10 times is interesting. After that it's the same old skip part.
* Evan Bourne - Too fucking bad, i was expecting him to be #3 of The Shield. He neither has the mass or the height for being one of them, but he's the unique highflyer that could have fit in the Shield. Stupid WWE never makes intelligent decisions with talent, so we saw what happened here. Good luck on the indies. 
* Yoshi Tatsu - Never blended in. Like a japanese anime woman with no mic skills whatsoever - he was doomed.
* Referee Marc Harris - who dat
* JTG - The next one that i expected to be added to The Shield, since he has potential, in-ring skills and mic skills, the vest too. Would have been great to add his gangsta promo talk to The Shield's promos, which tend to be aimed to scare people. His time with Cryme Tyme was really nice, they had moments that they were elevated to DX level and with some luck they could have stuck there. Unfortunately - no chance for them, especially after the CRYME TYME CENATION (facepalm).


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

skarvika said:


> It basically is...hell, Indians have basically become a meme in themselves due to having their sexual messages to underage girls being screenshotted and plastered all over the internet. I've run across an astounding amount of pedophiles and just overall perverts online from India.
> Also go on WWE's facebook page. Loads of Indian fans there, but they all like Cena and Sheamus...though half the time they can't spell their names right. I mean, almost every positive Cena comment I see on there is from an Indian dude...which means that Khali clearly isn't the biggest draw for them anyways. No clue why they're keeping him around.


Lol. Every post on the WWE Facebook page is full of those fucking idiots saying "JHOM CEEMA IS A BEST FIGHT." Either that, or telling girls to add them in the creepiest way possible.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> What's this I'm hearing Ziggler may be next to go?!


Doubt it.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

My boy JTG been removed too.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Triple H has been released :vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Khali wouldn't get released only because he's still popular in India and that's a market they are continuing to grow and develop in.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> What's this I'm hearing Ziggler may be next to go?!



That'd be some BS if he goes before Ryder.


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

thank god McIntyre is out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


> From Aksana's IG:


I'll miss her. Lana becoming a Russian stereotype with Rusev probably hurt her. Aksana was my superwoman. She could take lump of coal, crush it between her thighs and make it a diamond.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Lol. Every post on the WWE Facebook page is full of those fucking idiots saying "JHOM CEEMA IS A BEST FIGHT." Either that, or telling girls to add them in the creepiest way possible.


PLzZzZ aDd Me iF yOu LIeK JhoN CenNa,,,, gUd DaY FrNdZzzZz,,,,,,
:millhouse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Khali wouldn't get released only because he's still popular in India and that's a market they are continuing to grow and develop in.


It's okay to be big in India, but for Yoshi being Big In Japan wasnt quite enough.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Swagger should be fine because Vince Mcmahon is a gigantic 'murica mark.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Aksana should've been released right after she rammed her knee into Naomi's EYE. That's an incredibly grievous lack of ring awareness.


They could have used her only as a dancer or something.She was SERIOUSLY H O T


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

McIntyre & Mahal - Thought they'd stick around as 3MB were the most high profile jobbers on the roster, besides Sandow. 3MB are what Jobbers should be, if you're gonna lose be entertaining while doing it. 

Aksana - Not surprised as they ended her partnership with Alicia Fox. Funny thing is her 1st match with Paige was the best Paige match to date IMO.

Hawkins & Tatsu - While McIntyre/Mahal are gone i'd say you're less likely to be released if you're seen as a bigger jobber then others, if that makes sense.
Remember a report of WWE refusing to allow Tatsu to move as they wanted his home close to the development center. If this is true why not release him earlier as he's in development but in their eyes he hasn't improved enough to get significant time on NXT.

Teddy Long - While not being on tv i assumed he'd had a role backstage. Find it hard to believe a wrestling company would have someone employed but not doing anything.

Camacho - Didn't see him lasting long after Hunico permanently became Sin Cara.

Brodus - Was good on the mic but didn't impress me that much n the ring. Was curious as to what they'd do with him after losing to Neville.

Evan Bourne - After he made his in-ring return and still didn't appear on tv, i thought his release was just a matter of time. Had to many things going against him with his two suspensions and injury.

JTG - For the 7 years he was employed he was only a jobber like a Tatsu or Hawkins beginning in mid 2012.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Lol. Every post on the WWE Facebook page is full of those fucking idiots saying "JHOM CEEMA IS A BEST FIGHT." Either that, or telling girls to add them in the creepiest way possible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> Swagger should be fine because Vince Mcmahon is a gigantic 'murica mark.


I just want this day to be over. I feel horrible for the talents who have been released, but the nerves and anticipation for others to be released, especially my favorite, is just horrible.

I can't imagine how bad it is when lower card guys have to sit around worrying if they'll get that call.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Aksana going :sad: they better bring back Eve, Kaitlyn or K2 now just to give me someone to look at


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

I totally blame Rusev for Brodus Clay's release. If not Rusev, Lana and aathlete pootin, Clay might still have a job in WWE.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vickie Guerrero is still employed, I don't believe that she is released. The WWE and Michael Hayes are waiting to humiliate her with a few millitant skinheads in tow. There are rumors about them hanging around Smackdown backstage catcalling her!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*End of an Era
12/06/2014
JTG
Future endeavoured​*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Swagger should be fine because 'murica.


*Until this guy signs:*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So much for that "report" that said Vince and HHH were 'high' on Aksana. :ti


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

NitroII said:


> WWE totally misused Drew Mcintyre.
> 
> He had one of the best themes in a long time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD0FAURFTTM



Amen!


Get your "BO KNOWS WRESTLING", "DC VS MARVEL/NUFF SAID", "FANGS OUT,ASS UP" T-Shirts and other unique apparel at www.saykwat.deco-shirts.com


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Khali wouldn't get released only because he's still popular in India and that's a market they are continuing to grow and develop in.


I've read comments from Indian fans that he's really not that popular over there. I'm guessing he's still signed because they feel bad for his condition.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Until this guy signs:*


And breaks his kneecaps in his first return match.

Nah, but legitimately Swagger isn't anymore safe than anyone else who has been on released. Which is why I'm still nervous as hell.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

Why Aksana?  Why? WHY?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

WrestleMestle said:


> So much for that "report" that said Vince and HHH were 'high' on Aksana. :ti


Maybe she wouldn't do what was required to keep her job :millhouse


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Sad that there wont be anymore 3MB though. Who will the WWE find to be jobbers now? Teddy Long can no longer make tag team matches and I will miss that. Shocking release of all would be Brodus Clay. I thought the company was going to make use of him more. It took long enough for them to release JTG. He has employed for so long. Now that Yoshi Tatsu is gone, the WWE has no representative from Japan. Unless someone else is coming to the company soon.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> JTG survives still! The WWE should seriously give him a gimmick where he escapes from management because he's trying to avoid being fired. I'm impressed with how long he's still employed. Sad that there wont be anymore 3MB though. Who will the WWE find to be jobbers now? Teddy Long can no longer make tag team matches and I will miss that. Shocking release of all would be Brodus Clay. I thought the company was going to make use of him more.


Nope, released.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

And those escorts who took it up the ass for him! fpalm


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

BrockTheOne said:


>


legit LOL'd. Thanks for this.


Get your "BO KNOWS WRESTLING" ,"DC VS MARVEL/NUFF SAID", "FANGS OUT,ASS UP" T-Shirts and other unique apparel at www.saykwat.deco-shirts.com


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> JTG survives still! The WWE should seriously give him a gimmick where he escapes from management because he's trying to avoid being fired. I'm impressed with how long he's still employed. Sad that there wont be anymore 3MB though. Who will the WWE find to be jobbers now? Teddy Long can no longer make tag team matches and I will miss that. Shocking release of all would be Brodus Clay. I thought the company was going to make use of him more.


I've got some bad news for you.......


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Curt Hawkins is a bitch ass wigga for calling Mark Henry an idiot, when he is far enough from Mark. Hope he gets his ass kicked


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

> As noted earlier, WWE released 11 talents today - Teddy Long, referee Marc Harris, Evan Bourne, JTG, Brodus Clay, Curt Hawkins, Aksana, Yoshi Tatsu, Camacho, Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre.
> Regarding Tatsu, there had been a feeling for some time that he had really regressed in the ring.
> 
> It's said that Brodus Clay fell out of favor with WWE creative.
> ...


Dem Reasons


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I heard Khali got a US Citizenship to get away from the perverts on the internet who are multiplying in his country! :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> JTG survives still!


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

Damn Teddy, Aksana, Brodus, nad especially Drew. I liked those 4


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hollywood Hutch said:


> There's no way Swagger gets released. He's still a solid midcard guy; given the right stories and feuds, he can still be considered an upper midcarder. The people that have been released are a mix of wrestlers not even on tv or guys that have fallen heavily over the years.


3 of the people released today were on RAW this past week, 3MB have been on RAW for the last couple of weeks actually and I was starting to warm to them


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler just got released :duncan :ti

http://www.reddit.com/user/MetsFan4Ever


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Warrior said:


> I've got some bad news for you.......


Just barely saw the update on wwe.com. It's about damn time for JTG.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

There is no way they're going to release Swagger.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Parker said:


> Dolph Ziggler just got released :duncan :ti
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/MetsFan4Ever


Well played. +rep


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Parker said:


> Dolph Ziggler just got released :duncan :ti
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/MetsFan4Ever


Yeah right!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Parker said:


> Dolph Ziggler just got released :duncan :ti
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/MetsFan4Ever


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Parker said:


> Dolph Ziggler just got released :duncan :ti
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/MetsFan4Ever


Don't hurt me like this ever again. :ziggler1


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Dean Ambrose will probably be on this list next time :ti


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Parker said:


> Dolph Ziggler just got released :duncan :ti
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/MetsFan4Ever


I don't even care that I was rick rolled. So pumped that's not true.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, guys. I just had to.


----------



## Ricky Barbara (May 22, 2014)

Aksana is the most talented of the list....She could've easily been a great heel, not to mention she has a banging body....But WTFis the obsession with Drew Mcintyre? That boring ass generic jobber should've been gone years ago


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Don't hurt me like this ever again. :ziggler1












Scares like this are not fun.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Somehow that drunken racist pervert Michael Hayes is still employed. He also wants white chicken shits like John Cena, The Big Show and Sheamus as fan favorites.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dixie gon crazy right now.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Curtis Axel released!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Curtis Axel released!


:no: Shame on you getting people's hopes up like that.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

[IMG[/IMG]


In Punk We Trust said:


> Dean Ambrose will probably be on this list next time :ti


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Curtis Axel released!


I call bullshit!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, MY CLIENT, VINCE MCMAHON, CONQUERED JTG'S STREAK


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Ichabod Crane said:


> [IMG[/IMG]


Not surprising from an Ambrose mark he is the most likely member of the Shield to be forgotten about in a years time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ichabod Crane said:


> [IMG[/IMG]


Honestly, it wouldn't be the most surprising thing in the world.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Somehow that drunken racist pervert Michael Hayes is still employed. He also wants white chicken shits like John Cena, The Big Show and Sheamus as fan favorites.


He also thought that Bobby Lashley was going to be the face of ECW.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fuck those guys...Feel bad for the ref though. Harris will be remembered forever *sarcasm*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Not surprising from an Ambrose mark he is the most likely member of the Shield to be forgotten about in a years time


CM Punk will never come back to WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DJ2334 said:


> Fuck those guys...Feel bad for the ref though. Harris will be remembered forever *sarcasm*


My question is with "Black Ref" gone, Who will ref the Divas matches at the PPVs?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stop the baiting or I'll stop it for ya. :hayden2*


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

How the heck can I go thru 100+ pages to find out any relevant info? This thread is a cluster fudge.

Can anyone summarize anything important that's been discussed?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> CM Punk will never come back to WWE.


Not really bothered if he does or he doesn't tbh


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> My question is with "Black Ref" gone, Who will ref the Divas matches at the PPVs?


I want Charles Robinson to ref every single match for the rest of his life. In his later years, Vince can give him a "wheelchair ref" gimmick and have him do tricks with his chair. The fans will love it!
:vince$


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> CM Punk will never come back to WWE.


Never full time, but I guarantee he'll have a Wrestlemania match or two in the next couple years.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

FlyingBurrito said:


> How the heck can I go thru 100+ pages to find out any relevant info? This thread is a cluster fudge.
> 
> Can anyone summarize anything important that's been discussed?


Nothing important has been discussed. The list of releases are on the original post. The rest is people trying to troll by saying things like "Jack Swagger just got released!" and other people discussing why that won't happen.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Curtis Axel released!



Chill 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

> *THE KING IS DEAD - LONG LIVE THE KING!*
> 
> WWE today comes to terms with the release of one of their longest serving employees - the legendary Jerry 'The King' Lawler. Lawler has been a part of the company for well over twenty years, and has become a mainstay in the art of colour commentary, with legendary names such as Vince McMahon, Jim Ross and Michael Cole. However, Lawler's condition was worsening as he was turning more orange by the day, and on his last week in the WWE offices, he was seen to be more orange and leathery than Hulk Hogan's balls. We wish him well in his future endeavours.
> 
> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0612/576950/wwe-syas-farewell-to-the-king/


I hope and prey for this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> First The Undertaker's Streak, Now JTG's Streak. Why is the WWE killing Streaks?
> 
> Can't wait for Big Clem Layfield's in-ring Debut


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> CM Punk will never come back to WWE.



Good


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> I hope and prey for this.


LOL. I wish that were true, but it's not.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> I hope and prey for this.


It's been removed. That could mean either one. If he has been released, then


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Punkholic said:


>


*Bo Dallas is next :ti*


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, it wouldn't be the most surprising thing in the world.


Im confident Ambrose spot is safe in the long term. Wouldn't throw in the towl this early. Ambrose is unique.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> LOL. I wish that were true, but it's not.


It was written very convincingly though.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Reading this whole thread from the beginning and seeing the events unfold as more talents get released is the most intense thing I've ever experienced.

Surprised about Jinder and Drew. 3MB officially disbanded...

JTG tho. It finally happened. End of an era. Nothing will ever be the same again. I was so sure they were saving him for WM against Rusev.















Leave the memories alone 

On a side note, I swear I thought Curt Hawkins was released a year or two ago.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> Disloyal? I have never been a Mark Henry fan. I do know that when you're used the way he has been for over 6 months (not 2 like you said), your future looks bleak.


Not really, how many talents have been this way, specially veterans, look at Christian for example also.

Henry also recently signed a 3 year deal I believe, so he's contracted a while.

---------------------------

I was just reading this article which I thought was interesting, specially with Drew's recent comments :



> WWE has released a number of Superstars, including 3MB's Drew McIntyre and Jinder Mahal.
> 
> Also released are Curt Hawkins, Camacho, Brodus Clay, Evan Bourne and Yoshi Tatsu.
> 
> ...


Source : http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s2...tyre-jinder-mahal-aksana.html#~oGZN592WvZZN4W


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Somehow that drunken racist pervert Michael Hayes is still employed. He also wants white chicken shits like John Cena, The Big Show and Sheamus as fan favorites.


You seem to have a problem with White people.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Corre said:


> It was written very convincingly though.


True, but it has been deleted, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel a Swagger release a-comin'....


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

CruelAngel77 said:


> I feel a Swagger release a-comin'....


nah, you don't get a win on the way out. In that case He would have lost to Santino.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Seriously. Mark Henry is a fucking ****** for saying that.


Wow that was a very impressive insult.. :StephenA

It's not his *fault *or his *problem *that people lost their jobs, the man can say whatever he would like..


But anyways back to the topic.. It's a shame they never gave Brodus a promising gimmick. Oh well I'm sure we will see him in TNA soon enough, but sadly they will use him terribly as well..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Banez said:


> nah, you don't get a win on the way out. In that case He would have lost to Santino.


*He lost to Big E on Smackdown.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Curtis Axel released!


Axel will have multiple WWE Championship reigns and a Hall of Fame induction before he ever gets released. You all best deal with what is coming. :ann2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The Reigns Train said:


> *He lost to Big E on Smackdown.*


True but Losing to Santino would be definite nail in the coffin.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You can't just "release" Jerry the King Lalwer. He's The King. WWE loves him that much and he's been such active with them for so long. That would be like releasing Jericho because "he doesn't wrestle enough." 

Lawler might suck on commentary but he's active every single night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> True but Losing to Santino would be definite nail in the coffin.


He's lost to Santino before. So as Cesaro.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Holy shit, Jerry Lawler finally released by WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Callisto said:


> Axel will have multiple WWE Championship reigns and a Hall of Fame induction before he ever gets released. You all best deal with what is coming. :ann2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Crazy. So disappointed for a few guys, especially Curt Hawkins. Wherever Zankman Jack is I hope he's alright, as we have just lost one of the most promising underutilised sub-30 guys in history in Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Afnorok said:


> Holy shit, Jerry Lawler finally released by WWE.


It's not official. I really doubt it's true.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Afnorok said:


> Holy shit, Jerry Lawler finally released by WWE.


trolls need to stop. Or provide a link like the last guy did.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

All this talk about Ziggler being released, every time I see it my heart sinks haha, you guys gotta stop doing this to me.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

JTG is gone my life is now complete


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

JTG famous as fuck , vince should bring him back :vince2


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Why would WWE release King? JBL is the worst on the commentary table anyway


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I just read JTG was released!!!!!! HOly Shit!!! If JTG is released..that means nobody is safe!!!!!!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> JTG famous as fuck , vince should bring him back :vince2


Thanks alot vince..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jarsy1 said:


> JTG famous as fuck , vince should bring him back :vince2


Wait until the "JTG" chants start on next Monday's Raw! :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Next week on Raw, back from their 73rd commercial break:*

:cole3 Welcome back everybody to MONDAY NIGHT RAW. As you can see at the bottom of your screen, the Twitterverse is going CRAZY at the IMPACT of JTG's release from the DOUBLE-U-DOUBLE-U-EEEE. Tweets going al-

:vince4 Shut up. SHUT UP. Dammit Cole. JBL...say something you ******* bastard!

:jbl ...

:lawler ...oh man! Poor JT-

:jbl SHUUUUUP MAGGLE!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Heath Slater is safe, that's weird. :hmm: That means he's getting a push babyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Dixie gon crazy right now.


_Dixie is definitely having a good time right now reading this!!_


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> Holy shit, Jerry Lawler finally released by WWE.


Not true man. Not true at all. SMH


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

We have to reverse this injustice

http://www.change.org/en-AU/petitions/the-re-hiring-of-drew-mcintyre-jinder-mahal-bring-back-3mb#share


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

skarvika said:


> It basically is...hell, Indians have basically become a meme in themselves due to having their sexual messages to underage girls being screenshotted and plastered all over the internet. I've run across an astounding amount of pedophiles and just overall perverts online from India.
> Also go on WWE's facebook page. Loads of Indian fans there,* but they all like Cena and Sheamus...though half the time they can't spell their names right*. I mean, almost every positive Cena comment I see on there is from an Indian dude...which means that Khali clearly isn't the biggest draw for them anyways. No clue why they're keeping him around.



Too true.
"Jon CEENA BEST IN ALL WWE,hhh weak fighter!"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Heath Slater for WWEWHC Champion, calling it.

unk2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Not true man. Not true at all. SMH


He's just trolling man.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Why would WWE release King? JBL is the worst on the commentary table anyway


Frankly, I'd fire JBL first. I'm damn sick and tired of his lame repetitive quips. Fire Jerry second.
Keep Cole since he's the only one that actually calls the match but give him a contract that states it can be terminated if he ever utters the phrase "There are bodies everywhere" again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For Fucks-sake...WWE has now began an unstoppable 

SUMMER OF JTG REVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Holy shit. 3MB broken up then. Mcintyre had potential FFS.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Frankly, I'd fire JBL first. I'm damn sick and tired of his lame repetitive quips. Fire Jerry second.
> Keep Cole since he's the only one that actually calls the match but give him a contract that states it can be terminated if he ever utters the phrase "There are bodies everywhere" again.


Add:

"RKO from outta nowhere!"
"Brogue kick from outta nowhere!"
"John Cena has overcome the odds"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meanwhile....

CM Punk is resting up this summer, drinking lots of Pepsi..thinking..Yup i quit bitches..i didn't get released


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> *WHY WWE MADE THE CUTS THAT THEY DID TODAY, HOW THE RELEASES WERE RECEIVED BY TALENT, IT LOOKS LIKE MORE TO COME*
> 
> By Dave Scherer on 2014-06-12 18:01:25
> 
> ...


more to come (via PWInsider)


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

I wonder who will next on the chopping block? Justin Gabriel? Xavier Woods? Emma? Maybe even Cody Rhodes, The Miz, or Kofi Kingston? Hmm...


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Ziggler, Ryder and Swagger in for an uncomfortable night's sleep :ti


----------



## Monkeyman576 (May 16, 2014)

A Heath Slater/Adam Rose feud would be kinda cool.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my god Taz, what are Hugh Bacintyre and Minder Jahal doing in the impact zone


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DREW NOOOOOOOOOOO

What a god damn waste. Future was looking so bright for him until he was drafted to RAW and they proceeded to do fuck all with him.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

3MB was getting a slight push and was even at the Superstars taping. So a bit surprised they were released now. I figured for a while they were on borrowed time, but given they had been getting a push and been part of the last 2 PPV Pre-Shows that they might earn a reprive. Well, not that the Hornswoggle/El Torito feud was burning down the house, but I guess 3MB can't say WWE didn't give them one final chance to prove their worth before releasing them. As opposed to most. 

Aksana is gone? Who will job to Paige every other week when it isn't Alicia? In all seriousness, not shocked she was let go, especially with so many good TNA wrestlers clearly on the way to the main roster. But while I didn't read the Smackdown spoilers, if Raw was her last appearance, then having Alicia humiliate her like that literally right before her being fired seems kind of cruel. Especially given it went over like a fart in church with the fans. Wonder if she pissed someone off. 

Theodore Long I agree for all the time he put in and all the talent he had should have gotten at least a shot as a manager, or a backstage position. Assuming he didn't just want to retire that doesn't seem right. Although WWE is losing money and given the length he was with them and the amount of TV time he was getting during his GM days he probably had a big contract. WWE might have just decided he was a higher paid talent that they could afford to lose. Although again, not right. 

Brodus Clay is a bit surprising. I am not a fan at all but given WWE will usually push any big man to the moon, then if it fails push them three more times... just to be sure. I figured he would be back on the main roster sooner or later. Although to be honest, I won't miss him. I never got what the big deal with him was in the first place. 

No one else really surprised me, although JTG must have had one hell of a long term contract to not be fired until just now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

JY57 said:


> more to come (via PWInsider)


Oh shit, they're getting rid of the office people too, that's when you know it's serious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheBusiness said:


> Oh my god Taz, what are Hugh Bacintyre and Minder Jahal doing in the impact zone


LoL sounds about right...i can picture this...

In fact, they'll put the tag titles on them on their debut!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I didn't even know that Hawkins was still employed. I thought that he left shortly after Tyler Reks did a long time ago. Maybe its because I don't watch any of WWEs shows other than RAW, but seriously.. Hawkins and Tatsu lasted this long?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn who could be next?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, atleast Tatsu wont be kicking Shaemus' ass anymore.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Korvin said:


> I didn't even know that Hawkins was still employed. I thought that he left shortly after Tyler Reks did a long time ago. Maybe its because I don't watch any of WWEs shows other than RAW, but seriously.. Hawkins and Tatsu lasted this long?



Yeah I thought Hawkins was released long ago.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Darren Young should get released..along with Los Matadores...Horsnwoggle...theres a lot more they should cut. Cut all these turds who are worthless and bring in guys from NXT to take their spot.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Damn who could be next?


Vickie G


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Sad to see Evan on that list, he was one of the most entertaining cruiserweights they have had in a long time. Also so glad to see Aksana go, all she was good at was injuring other Divas and looking terrible


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Monkeyman576 said:


> A Heath Slater/Adam Rose feud would be kinda cool.


After having to see poor Slater get rode around like a horse while being spanked by that goof, at this point I just wanna watch Slater knock all of Rose's teeth out. That moment was an all time low. fpalm



Chan Hung said:


> I think Darren Young should get released..along with Los Matadores...Horsnwoggle...theres a lot more they should cut. Cut all these turds who are worthless and bring in guys from NXT to take their spot.


Agreed. Young can still have a decent feud with Titus when he comes back from his injury though.


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

Oh man, what a tremendous waste of talent in Drew McIntyre. I hope he's not just done with wrestling and we get to see him in TNA, because at least he'll actually be used there and not job to bulls. That's some shit news, straight up.

Aksana is the only other one I'm a bit fussed about. I kind of liked her even if she was a terrible wrestler, she had that Eva Marie thing going for her that the crowds loved to hate her. It also seemed like she was turning face and starting a feud with Alicia to keep Alicia away from the title? That sucks.

Yoshi Tatsu and Eric Bourne could've been something, but eh.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Sad to see Drew and Brodus go, they REALLY had potential, victims of incompetent "writers", a term I use very loosely. 

Gonna pour out some liquor for JTG tonight, damn son


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Why is Kofi Kingston still employed? He's a waste of space and TV time, hogging precious mid card spot for years and years without any actual purpose or character development. Lot of NXT talents can fill that spot. 

Kofi needs to go.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Vickie G


But she's a GOAT heel, don't think they'll do that.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

I see Gabriel getting the axe tomorrow or later tonight. Like most, he hasn't been seen or done much in a long time.


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :no: Shame on you getting people's hopes up like that.


+1


Get your "BO KNOWS WRESTLING", "DC VS MARVEL/NUFF SAID", "FANGS OUT,ASS UP" T-Shirts and other unique apparel at www.saykwat.deco-shirts.com


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Will they announce when the releasing is finished?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

JTG should be lucky he was employed for that long. I guess Amber B is gonna have to change his sig now


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fire Mcintyre...keep bo dallas.

Someone backstage is retarded.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Forgot about Gabriel think he's one of the next lot along with Tyson Kidd and sadly Ziggler


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Really, would any of us lose any sleep over the loss of Santino? Am I the only one that actually _wants_ him to go away?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think the WHOLE JTG thing will have a major backlash on the WWE....Watch out...lots of JTG fans will resent this!! :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Really, would any of us lose any sleep over the loss of Santino? Am I the only one that actually _wants_ him to go away?


Even tho I would want Santino to stay, with a possible chance at a serious midcard push. He would do better outside the WWE at this point.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

skarvika said:


> Will they announce when the releasing is finished?


They never do.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Axel will have multiple WWE Championship reigns and a Hall of Fame induction before he ever gets released. You all best deal with what is coming. :ann2


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.kayfabenews.com/wwe-releases-mcmahon/ :lel


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Daww no more JTG jokes.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

What the hell is all this love for JTG???


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

Ryder and Gabriel have to be freaking at every text/call.


Get your "BO KNOWS WRESTLING", "DC VS MARVEL/NUFF SAID", "FANGS OUT,ASS UP" T-Shirts and other unique apparel at www.saykwat.deco-shirts.com


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Even tho I would want Santino to stay, with a possible chance at a serious midcard push. He would do better outside the WWE at this point.


I just can't handle his comedy thing. At this point, it's apparent that that's all WWE is gonna stick him with.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be shocked right now if we heard quite a lot of 3MB chants on Raw... RIP3MB was tending straight after that went out .


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

Firing McIntyre is ridiculous. Very disappointed. Also a bit disappointed by Bourne's release, few issues with the rest of them.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

What was that about them just letting contracts quietly run out? :lol


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling that if Darren Young wasn't injured atm, he would get fired?

Also dammit no more 3MB


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I think the WHOLE JTG thing will have a major backlash on the WWE....Watch out...lots of JTG fans will resent this!! :lol


Look out for the #HijackRAW next time they are in Brooklyn.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

JR responded to the releases, and he told it how it is: 




> *WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross updated his blog at jrsbarbq.com following the release of 11 WWE Superstars, on-air personalities, and one referee. This included a hopeful message to the talents released, encouraging them to continue pursuing their goals and dreams.*
> 
> For the young talents that are now non WWE talents, your dreams can still come true if that's the path with which you choose to commit. One thing is for sure….if one turns in their jersey then the game is over…your time has run out…and it's time to explore other options that hopefully are more structured and less volatile. In other words, don't quit if being in the business still resonates in your heart. By no means should any one cease attempting to live their dreams simply because they are no longer working in WWE or any other company for that matter.
> *
> ...


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/483...ative-for-failure-to-develop-marketable-stars

On air personalities?? Dont tell me they got rid of Justin Roberts and Renee Young?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*NEVER FORGET*


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Unfortunately WWE might release Ziggler simply because he ranted a lot on twitter in the past. Ryder is probably next.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> But she's a GOAT heel, don't think they'll do that.


I know that but wait for it...


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

Never like to see anyone get released, but most of these cuts make sense.

JTG hasn't been around in ages.

Curt Hawkins hasn't been around in ages.

Camacho hasn't been around in ages.

Yoshi Tatsu hasn't been around in ages.

Evan Bourne has been injured for too long.

Brodus Clay hasn't been around much since his heel turn.

Teddy Long was no longer needed.

Aksana was no longer needed.

Drew McIntyre and Jinder Mahal had potential, but WWE wasted them.

Referee Marc Harris is the release I am most upset about.

#WeWantHarris


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> JR responded to the releases, and he told it how it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt they'd get rid of those two. Esp Renee.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> On air personalities?? Dont tell me they got rid of Justin Roberts and Renee Young?


Nope he's talking about Theodore Long and Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

SaltyKernels said:


> Never like to see anyone get released, but most of these cuts make sense.
> 
> *Camacho hasn't been around in ages.
> 
> Brodus Clay hasn't been around much since his heel turn.*


Wrong, both of them were doing great on NXT to make new talent go over.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> :lmao


I strongly doubt that tweet has anything to do with this. It's his birthday.


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Wrong, both of them were doing great on NXT to make new talent go over.


Don't watch NXT. I meant in terms of RAW, Smackdown, etc.

I don't doubt that they were doing well in their roles on NXT, but they are easily replaced.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

But what about StillemployedJTG ? 
Damn man,What did it end at ? 6 years and something I believe.
It's like the streak ...I can't believe it's over.

Wait ...is JTG's streak still alive or not ?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Titus O'Neal released.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Brodus Clay gone? It looked like they were high on him. Then they gave him a goofy gimmick which became unbearable very quickly, turned him heel and made him disappear. 

He was good enough for them to do SOMETHING with.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Always sad to see a wrestler go no matter who it is.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

WE MADE IT !


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

smarty456 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that if *Darren Young *wasn't injured atm, he would get fired?
> 
> Also dammit no more 3MB


Gotta keep the gay guy for a healthy public image, you know? :vince


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeez. Heath Slater still on board, but Drew McIntyre is gone?! Come on. Even non-fans of Drew have to agree that he was at least good enough to keep on TV. I guess Heath Slater has successfully implemented the Horowitz System of remaining employed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Titus O'Neal released.


No he hasnt, the trolling isn't funny anymore


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> WE MADE IT !


*He'll be gone in July* :hunter


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

smarty456 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that if Darren Young wasn't injured atm, he would get fired?
> 
> Also dammit no more 3MB


No way. WWE wouldn't want controversy over being accused of being a homophobic company.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> WE MADE IT !


:lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

obby said:


> I strongly doubt that tweet has anything to do with this. It's his birthday.


I doubt he was referring to his birthday... The whole "18 years here" sounds like him saying that this August would make 18 years that he's been with this company.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> WE MADE IT !


LOL. I read somewhere today that his contract might be extended, so he'll keep getting paid while doing nothing...looks like we may have found our new JTG!


----------



## TheHallMonitor (Aug 17, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/status/477169517723152385

:lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PirateMonkE said:


> I doubt he was referring to his birthday... The whole "18 years here" sounds like him saying that this August would make 18 years that he's been with this company.


Seeing as he got hired in 1996, I'd say that you're correct.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know who else is probably wetting their pants over this "jobbergeddon?" Youtube shoot video groups are probably salivating down the fronts of their shirts like Harper.


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> LOL. I read somewhere today that his contract might be extended, so he'll keep getting paid while doing nothing...looks like we may have found our new JTG!


Wow. Talk about a waste.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> *JTG
> Drew McIntyre
> Jinder Mahal
> Aksana
> ...














Yoshimitsu said:


> *Evan Bourne*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TheHallMonitor said:


> https://twitter.com/Jtg1284/status/477169517723152385
> 
> :lmao


Best reaction to getting fired from work...EVER! :lmao


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> I doubt he was referring to his birthday... The whole "18 years here" sounds like him saying that this August would make 18 years that he's been with this company.


What if today's just the same date he got hired 18 years ago? :jericho2


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> You know who else is probably wetting their pants over this "jobbergeddon" youtube shoot video groups are probably salivating a down the fronts of their shirts like Harper.


JTG shoot :mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Titus O'Neill released? That's a lie! Fuck this company.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JTG's streak ending is more shocking than Taker's.

Edit: Fuck, the joke was already made.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JTG finally fired?

:damn


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Titus O'Neill released? That's a lie! Fuck this company.


MetsFan4Life (the guy that confirmed Vickie and JTG) said he's heard they're done with the releases today, so you'd be correct.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

BrockTheOne said:


> What if today's just the same date he got hired 18 years ago? :jericho2


He said "here we stand 18 years in August. still here" So I assume August was the date. Plus it looks like his first feud as a WWE wrestler was with Lawler when he came to Jake Roberts aid in the 1996 Summerslam, which took place in August.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

WWE.COM is reporting that Paul Levesque, better known to wrestling fans as the embattled Triple H, has been released from the the WWE. Effective immediately Levesque will no longer serve as Executive Vice President and will no longer have an on screen role of any type. An official statement from Levesque will be posted within the next few hours. WWE would like to wish Levesque best wishes in his future endeavours.

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Ugh, Titus better not get the fucking axe. That would be such bullshit.

He's so talented, but being near 40 and low on the card doesn't bode well for him. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

skarvika said:


> MetsFan4Life (the guy that confirmed Vickie and JTG) said he's heard they're done with the releases today, so you'd be correct.


I guess Jerry Lawler is safe.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> WWE.COM is reporting that Paul Levesque, better known to wrestling fans as the embattled Triple H, has been released from the the WWE. Effective immediately Levesque will no longer serve as Executive Vice President and will no longer have an on screen role of any type. An official statement from Levesque will be posted within the next few hours. WWE would like to wish Levesque best wishes in his future endeavours.
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!



This isn't funny anymore. Stop shitposting trying to be funny.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Has Vickie really been released or y'all being silly -_-


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> WWE.COM is reporting that Paul Levesque, better known to wrestling fans as the embattled Triple H, has been released from the the WWE. Effective immediately Levesque will no longer serve as Executive Vice President and will no longer have an on screen role of any type. An official statement from Levesque will be posted within the next few hours. WWE would like to wish Levesque best wishes in his future endeavours.
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn. 
Did not expect Drew and Jinder to be let go. 

Hooe that's end for today though.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Does Heath go back to being a one man band or is he stuck with Hornswoggle?


----------



## Anonimo0 (Apr 13, 2014)

Shocked for JTG ,


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know how to take all of this really. It's a mix of sadness and an embrace for what's to come. 

Did we, I, actually become somewhat attached to this era? These past 10-so years? 

Why you pick up the phone JTG. :'(


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

JTG's streak is over


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> Does Heath go back to being a one man band or is he stuck with Hornswoggle?


Big Clem Layfield makes his in ring debut sometime this year


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Legitimately angry about Drew's release.


What the fuck WWE? YOU DID THIS TO HIM.


It started the week before Wrestlemania 26 when you randomly decided to switch the winner of the MITB to that progress/momentum killer Jack fucking Swagger, you killed ALL of Drew's direction. The literal week of Mania you changed up. For a month long Swag reign that did absolutely nothing.

I can keep going, but it doesn't evem matter anymore.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Most of those people will endup in CMT as part off Jeff Jerrett promotion, Not Drew Dixie Carter will have him beat all her former world champions to make him credible again


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anybody know that if they get fired do they have clauses in their contracts to not allow them to sign with competing companies?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Backstage News On Many Of Today's WWE Talent Releases
*
Some details have come to light on today's WWE releases, which included Brodus Clay, Drew McIntyre, Evan Bourne, Aksana, Curt Hawkins, Jinder Mahal, Yoshi Tatsu, Theodore Long, JTG, Camacho and referee Marc Harris.

Regarding Tatsu's release, it's being said that there's been a feeling for some time within the company that he had really regressed in the ring.

As far as Clay is concerned, there are reports that claim he "fell out of favor" with WWE creative.

In terms of the Teddy Long release, his contract actually expired, and it was well known within WWE that he would be leaving the company as an active performer soon.

Out of all of the releases, the general consensus within those actually in WWE is that Camacho and Hawkins were the two most surprising releases, as Camacho was very popular within NXT circles and Hawkins still had several years remaining on his existing deal.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Official count:










7 years
30 days
25 minutes
12 seconds


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Oscirus said:


> Does anybody know that if they get fired do they have clauses in their contracts to not allow them to sign with competing companies?


I think its 90 days that they can't sign with televised wrestling companys. They can still do indy promotions.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

So they kept the Miz and really let all those other people go?...


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

WM17 said:


> So they kept the Miz and really let all those other people go?...


The Miz is set to return to Raw, probably this week, after being gone filming The Marine 4. The WWE loves The Miz.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if it wasn't for the success of BNB Gimmick Barret imo would be one of the guys who got released today.
Ziggler and Swagger and Sandow are the ones i really hope can survive this year big cut


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

Crozer said:


> If JTG gets released I'd suck my own dick.


So what's your plan of attack?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL ^


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Hollywood Hutch said:


> Hawkins is already booked for a show this weekend.


Yep, and I'll be there. The already awesome card just got better.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

theanticanadian said:


> Yep, and I'll be there. The already awesome card just got better.


Have fun my friend.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

Selfdestructo said:


> The Miz is set to return to Raw, probably this week, after being gone filming The Marine 4. *The WWE loves The Miz*.


Maybe because he's the only one willing to do there boring movies...:clap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BallsBalogna said:


> So what's your plan of attack?


I think someone is going to need a bit of DDP yoga


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in total disbelief about Drew McIntyre...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm in total disbelief about Drew McIntyre...


He was a waste of space, chosen one my ass.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm in total disbelief about Drew McIntyre...


He just lost to a midget two weeks ago..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aksana


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

.MCH said:


> He just lost to a midget two weeks ago..


Was heath slater the only member not to lose to the bull? I can't really remember.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The real question is, how are they going to have Heath say Jinder and Drew left the band...forever?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

So wait, they book Aksana to be embarrassed by Alicia Fox on RWA and THEN they release her? Wow...that's terrible.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> So wait, they book Aksana to be embarrassed by Alicia Fox on RWA and THEN they release her? Wow...that's terrible.


Not really, that's business my friend. Why would they push someone whos going to get fired/released?
Makes 0 sense when you think about it.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

It's been awhile since we've seen one of these Release days. I'm surprised David Otunga made the cuts today.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Not really, that's business my friend. Why would they push someone whos going to get fired/released?
> Makes 0 sense when you think about it.


No, fuck that shit. Its not a "push" to hold off on making somebody do humiliating shit when their pink slip is in the mail.

Alicia fox was scraping dirty, wet popcorn off the mat and stuffing it in her mouth.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

ShadowZiggy said:


> So wait, they book Aksana to be embarrassed by Alicia Fox on RWA and THEN they release her? Wow...that's terrible.


No, they had Alicia squash her on SD this week first and THEN released her. 

Lana's taken her place anyways. :lana


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Unca_Laguna said:


> No, fuck that shit. Its not a "push" to hold off on making somebody do humiliating shit when their pink slip is in the mail.
> 
> Alicia fox was scraping dirty, wet popcorn off the mat and stuffing it in her mouth.


Exactly, and that's her role. The crazy chick, and the other bitch can't remember her name was playing the role of the victim, it's sports entertainment, where were you when vince was doing horrible things to the divas?


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Heath Slater is lucky he didn't strap on a condom 9 months ago tbh.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

The fact that I'm only on page 4 of this thread and have already seen multiple people claiming Brodus "Denver The Last Dinosaur" Clay was a potential main eventer is proof why WWE never listens to IWC.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Exactly, and that's her role. The crazy chick, and the other bitch can't remember her name was playing the role of the victim, it's sports entertainment, where were you when vince was doing horrible things to the divas?


Yeah, they do all kinds of painful (because wrestling) or demeaning (because divas) shit because, to quote the flintstone's appliance, "eh, its a living". 

However, that skit with Fox was over the top on its own, and its a load of shit to do that to somebody as you're firing them.

It begs the question: what kind of mark gives money to these people?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> The fact that I'm only on page 4 of this thread and have already seen multiple people claiming Brodus "Denver The Last Dinosaur" Clay was a potential main eventer is proof why WWE never listens to IWC.


:lel


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> sports entertainment


Do people outside the WWE really call it this?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Do people outside the WWE really call it this?


Well, the smell test to see if its a useful term: is there any form of "sports entertainment" other than professional wrestling?

You could be snide and say boxing, but I think we're pretty much it.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Unca_Laguna said:


> Well, the smell test to see if its a useful term: is there any form of "sports entertainment" other than professional wrestling?
> 
> You could be snide and say boxing, but I think we're pretty much it.


Pretty much.



skarvika said:


> Do people outside the WWE really call it this?


Yup, I usually say pro wrestling, but WWE have fucked with my head and I call it sports entertainment sometimes :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Unca_Laguna said:


> Well, the smell test to see if its a useful term: is there any form of "sports entertainment" other than professional wrestling?
> 
> You could be snide and say boxing, but I think we're pretty much it.


I'm just gonna side with Cornette on this one and assume it's because Kevin Dunn despises wrestling and gets worked up at the mere mention that his product has anything to do with it.
I'm gonna keep callin' it wrestling...it is what it is. "Sports entertainment" just sounds smarmy to me.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

At least Drew can exact the ultimate revenge on Taryn Terrell in TNA.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Zack Ryder is hiding in a broom closet as we speak. Being a jobber today must be like knowing the Spanish inquisition is in town.

EDIT: Just found this.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL ^ What the hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Teddy Long is the most shocking name there. Poor guy. He's been a big name in the company for how many years? Pretty lame of them to just let him go like that.

McIntyre and Mahal are strange choices. They were jobbers of course and were never going to be anything else but they were part of a fun stable that was over and was featured every week. Bit of a weird choice that one, they didn't even break up 3MB.

Brodus Clay... big surprise. Guy hasn't even appeared since his heel turn. What a great idea breaking up Tons of Funk was huh. Not that they were an amazing tag team but at least they were a tag team. There aren't too many of those left. Main Event is gonna need a new playa.

Yoshi, Camacho, Hawkins? Haven't been on tv for a damn long time. I do feel bad that none of these guys were ever really given a chance, but whattya gonna do. Can't say I say too much in any of them.

Evan Bourne is great but also was out so much on injuries and his own stupidity that this isn't a surprise at all.

Aksana? She had no direction. Like a lot of divas I guess. Only thing I'll miss about her is dat sax.

JTG is one of the more shocking names here. I wonder what the hell made them wait so long. I thought he was a moderately talented guy, comfortable on the mic and decent in the ring and somewhat charismatic but he was never on any damn show! Honestly most disappointed about this one as the 'JTG is still employed' joke is over.


----------



## Dextrosity (Jan 27, 2014)

I dont get why Drew and Evan was let go. Felt like they were entertaining, though they both had things to work with i thought at least Drew could make it to the upper midcard, not just some jobber. Kinda wish they continued with his first run and "gimmick".


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

People thinking Ambrose might be forgotten in a year is hilarious. Talk about blowing things way out of proportion.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Teddy Long is the most shocking name there. Poor guy. He's been a big name in the company for how many years? Pretty lame of them to just let him go like that.


Yeah dude, he's been there for around 30 years? I believe, maybe I'm wrong.
Something that shocked me about him, did you know he is 66 years old?
It shocked me when I googled his name earlier, holy shit dude.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Yeah dude, he's been there for around 30 years? I believe, maybe I'm wrong.
> Something that shocked me about him, did you know he is 66 years old?
> It shocked me when I googled his name earlier, holy shit dude.


Wait, really? Jesus, and I thought Stone Cold never aged.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> At least Drew can exact the ultimate revenge on Taryn Terrell in TNA.


By getting lost in those awesome funbags of hers?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> By getting lost in those awesome funbags of hers?


:lol


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Yeah dude, he's been there for around 30 years? I believe, maybe I'm wrong.
> Something that shocked me about him, did you know he is 66 years old?
> It shocked me when I googled his name earlier, holy shit dude.



He's been on the Patrick Steward lifestyle.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I wouldn't call any of them 'super'stars...

More like 'average' stars.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I know this has probably already been joked about, but in case it hasn't...

My god Tazz! What are:

GTJ
Stew Hackenmyer
Parminder Nepal
Madonna
Burt Dawkins
Eddie Strong
Comanche
Horace Blade
Kevin Horne
Hiroshi Mitsu

Doing in the Impact Zone?!


Hey maybe TNA can do a WWE Invasion.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Looks like Drew was chosen... to work in TNA.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Sad for Evan Bourne. I was expecting a comeback.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Vince mcmahon has also been future endeavored!


http://www.kayfabenews.com/wwe-releases-mcmahon/
:chrisholly


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like Brodus and Hawkins are in PWS now.

https://twitter.com/ProWreSyndicate


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ehh i really dont care. I was never a fan of any of those guys anyways


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

drew


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please let there be more releases. We need to get rid of more dead weight like Sandow, Ryder, and Swagger. :dance:


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Slater survives


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*JTG*- Who cares, really?
*Drew McIntyre* WWE screwed this one up years ago. A living testimony to their dumbassity(new word)
*Jinder Mahal*-He was ruined from the start, but not HIS fault. WWE creative fails again.
Aksana- Only one that had a nice full figure(which I prefer)
Curt Hawkins- He still had a job? Guy was meh.
*Theodore Long*-Doubt this lasts long. He'll be doing something for them soon.
Camacho- Who? Seriously, who?
*Brodus Clay*-They should have dropped the funkasaurus gimmick and made him a monster heel. WWE creative fail
*Evan Bourne*- Wasn't sure he was even still in the US..
Yoshi Tatsu- Well, he tried. Yet another Oriental wrestler creative didn't know what to do with.
Marc Harris (referee)-wasn't he the guy in the striped shirt?..not sure.

Ones I boldened will be working for TNA or GWF soon. Count on it.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

Shame about all of these. None of them were personal favorites but it's never a fun thing to hear about someone losing their job. Hopefully they can all find their niche after this.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> *JTG*- Who cares, really?.


I cannot believe such blasphemy is allowed on this forum. The almighty JTG shall smite you when judgement day comes!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Will be interesting to see how many turn up in TNA.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MetalKiwi said:


> Will be interesting to see how many turn up in TNA.


Honestly, both JTG and Teddy Long would fit in with what MVP is currently doing.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

They could even add Shad. Have JTG and Shad come into TNA together and join up with MVP.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

The only ones that stand out as surprising, at least to me, is Brodus Clay and Evan Bourne. Neither are going to be indy names, though I can see Evan Bourne being a ROH regular. Maybe TNA will come calling, but doubt theyd know what to do with them.

I figured Clay would be the new generation Rikishi. Thats where he seemed to be headed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Former WWE Superstar Tweets Message To Released WWE Stars, Takes A Shot At Kofi Kingston*
> 
> Former WWE Superstar Trent Baretta tweeted the following about the WWE releases today, apparently taking a shot at Kofi Kingston:
> 
> ...


*Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ge-to-released-wwe-stars/#ug1VAzxDs8l7MW7m.99


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

He could have said it while employed with WWE. People still wouldn't care what he had to say.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

THEY FIRED JTG? 


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO http://www.lolwrestling.com/how-long-has-jtg-been-employed/


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> THEY FIRED JTG?
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO http://www.lolwrestling.com/how-long-has-jtg-been-employed/


I had totally forgotten about that website. Sad to see the clock has stopped.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

This dude reckons that Dolph (or Dalph) Ziggler could be released, I'm not so sure to be honest.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Feel bad for these guys, best wishes to them in the future. Oh and before I forget:

What is Shrew Mac and Cheese doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

tducey said:


> What is Shrew Mac and Cheese doing in the Impact Zone?


That was terrible. They'll probably use it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> *Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ge-to-released-wwe-stars/#ug1VAzxDs8l7MW7m.99


*Don't know who the fuck he is and I'd like to keep it that way.*


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Noticed Heath Slater survived. He can be really entertaining, despite being a jobber.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn Brodus, that sucks he never even got a chance to do his own thing
And Tyson Kidd is lucky hes on total divas or his ass would be on the chopping block as well


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

This is the worst day in WWE history, even worse than the night Owen died. Whichever company Jinder goes to will become a global phenomenon. It will overtake WWE. Jinder will be the Hollywood Hogan of this generation, the guy who jumps ship and catapults the competition to the next level.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it over? Can I come out now?

I feel for theose who were released, losing your job is never nice, but heck, it was the most interested in WWE I've been for a while, and I'm not alone in that, This thread alone had over 500 people viewing it at one point.

I had to laugh when I started seeing "JTG is gone" getting posted, that was so funny (sorry JTG, see what I said above), it's as if someone in WWE looked at this forum for reactions to the releases and suddenly realised they still employ him. Probably not how it happened, but I'd laugh even more if that was what happened.

Let's hope people like Drew show up somewhere they'll actually get used (and I don't mean jobbing to El Torito)


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

they release Brodus Clay? he just have wrong character with stupid dancing that's it...Clay should have that Monster character or what ever, Clay will be natural monster not Rusev/ Big E Langston or any other new guy which WWE pushing right now.

Damn sad to see Clay got release...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Whats the deal with Trent & Kofi?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Whats the deal with Trent & Kofi?


I'm asking myself the same thing, tbh.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Who is Trent?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trent Baretta?


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> Who is Trent?


Think they mean Trent Beretta?

Not happy about Bourne, Clay and McIntyre but something had to happen. Bourne had been out of action for atleast a couple years iirc, Clay was jobbing to Adrian Neville on NXT and McIntyre was jobbing to a midget for the last few weeks, aswell as Mahal.

Wouldn't be surprised if more followed suit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder when Kofi pissed in Trent's Cheerios lol*


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

A little surprised at Evan and Drew getting cut. The rest, I understand and am all for them being canned.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't believe there is some who believe Ziggler is a threat to being released. He's an upper midcarder who is very over.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

I understand WWE has to make roster cuts, but what if Husky Harris was cut before he became Bray Wyatt? And to release Drew and Jinder. What happens when you cut out the bottom of the card? The Upper Mid becomes the Mid card and the Mid Card become jobbers. And it is that much harder to get a win. A sad day as a fan, a sad day for the wrestlers.

I guess somebody finally recognized JTG and he couldn't hide in time. That or Vince went to talk to someone and they turned around and it was JTG in a woman's wig. WWE has had a serious lack of Japanese wrestling and Yoshi Tatsu never being utilized was a mistake. Heard Evan was finally coming back well that's not happening now. Take Kofi with you. Who do they have left to fire? It hurts to be a wrestling fan in this day and age.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Crozer said:


> If JTG gets released I'd suck my own dick.


Well...


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

RuthlessAussie94 said:


> Think they mean Trent Beretta?
> 
> Not happy about Bourne, Clay and McIntyre but something had to happen. Bourne had been out of action for atleast a couple years iirc, Clay was jobbing to Adrian Neville on NXT and McIntyre was jobbing to a midget for the last few weeks, aswell as Mahal.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if more followed suit.


I've heard that the next group of people about to be released are The Wyatt Family, The Shield, John Cena, Randy Orton, Edge, Christian, Triple H, Paul Heyman, JBL, The Usos, Rybaxel, The Bella Twins, Emma, ADR, Bad News Barrett, Y2J, Renee Young, The Miz, and Bo Dallas.

Sorry, bro.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> I've heard that the next group of people about to be released are The Wyatt Family, The Shield, John Cena, Randy Orton, Edge, Christian, Triple H, Paul Heyman, JBL, The Usos, Rybaxel, The Bella Twins, Emma, ADR, Bad News Barrett, Y2J, Renee Young, The Miz, and Bo Dallas.
> 
> Sorry, bro.


I know you're joking, but I'd like Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler added to that list


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

CD Player said:


> Noticed Heath Slater survived. He can be really entertaining, despite being a jobber.


Him and his wife also just had a baby so maybe somebody in the WWE gave him a free pass this time around.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I know this has probably already been joked about, but in case it hasn't...
> 
> My god Tazz! What are:
> 
> ...



Hopefully this invasion angle is better than the last one....


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

So...
Rosa - next season
Eva Marie
Cameron are still there because of Total Divas.

Ryder
Ziggler
Maddox are safe.

Mark Henry is a total douchbag when he tweeted that out saying "Still here."

Most surprise to see on that list is McIntyre. He had loads of potential. Him being in 3MB was his downfall. Well at least he get to be in WM30 preshow and in the last PPV preshow. Cant believe Slater is still there. Read that he and his wife just had a baby, maybe that's why. Find him entertaining though when he's also by himself even as a jobber. Well i guess the 1 Man Band continues.

CM Punk still not future endeavored.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of today, June 12, 2014:
> 
> *JTG
> *










*OH MY GOD! THEY BROKE THE STREAK!*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



> Former WWE Superstar Shane "Hurricane" Helms tweeted some advice to the released WWE talents today:
> "To newly released talents, embrace your freedom. The Indy scene is on FIRE and is in fact home to the best wrestling in the world."
> 
> "The WWE is the biggest "stage" for pro wrestling but the "best" wrestling I've seen in the last years has been on the Indy's. Good luck!!"
> ...


Lmao , Hurricane giving advices


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

What's wrong with him giving advice? He's right.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



Jarsy1 said:


> Lmao , Hurricane giving advices


lmao, Jarsy1 using a keyboard.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Sugar Shane speaking the truth.

Really hope Mcintyre is used to the fullest of his abilities somewhere. I can already see him as a future TNA or ROH World Champion.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Helms is right about the indies being the best stage.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Admirable act on Huricane's part. "WHATS UP WITH THAT?"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Quite surprised at McIntyre, very talented.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Please fire Los Matadores and stupid bull.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just wonder how does khali keep surviving these releases?? Lol I thought he is one of them lol


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of today, June 12, 2014:
> 
> *JTG
> Drew McIntyre
> ...


Evan and Drew are the only guys that could have cut it in WWE in right circumstances. Of Course its sad that everybody lost their job.

Well no reason to moan and complain, done is done


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm genuinely shocked that they released Drew. Just as 3MB were starting to sppear on TV every week they do this. He was doomed to fail ever since he got arrested with his ex at the time.

He was pushed down the roster but he didn't hit her back so what was Vince wanting/expecting him to do? If he had hit her back the WWE would have been in the news again for the wrong reasons and Drew would have been fired instantly.

Gutted for the big man. He's a fellow countryman and i feel he was a solid in ring performer.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Aaron510 said:


> I just wonder how does khali keep surviving these releases?? Lol I thought he is one of them lol


*He's HUGE in India... no pun intended.*


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

I'm guessing the next releases will be Ryder, Tamina, Justin Gabriel, David Otunga, and maybe even Rybaxel? 

Only reason I say Tamina is because she's been out for knee surgery, the others are pretty obvious picks.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

saadzown said:


> Please fire Los Matadores and stupid bull.


What I'm scared of if these three goofs don't fade into obscurity is who are they going to target next?
Please don't tell me we'll see them beating the Wyatts, Rybaxel, etc...oh god. There's almost nothing else they could do though. :faint:


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn, I loved how silly 3MB was. Never cared for Mcintyre or Mahal, but I think they could've been good role-players. Brodus Clay? Wow, he was featured heavily last year. Aksana isn't much of a surprise. Glad to see her gone before she ended up hurting somebody. Maybe they can run an angle around her being fired and say that Alicia Fox killed her or something, lol.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

crazypwny said:


> Maybe they can run an angle around her being fired and say that Alicia Fox killed her or something, lol.


Not in PG la-la-land! Loads of creative restrictions, which is part of the reason we have such generic "I choose a random guy that I randomly don't like for no reason at all and I will fight him a few times and then everyone will forget about it" storylines. Thank you Vince! :bow


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Evan Bourne will definitely be signed in the indys as Matt Sydal again.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

JTG added to the list hahahahahaha


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

Oh, and I forgot to mention those NXT girls that haven't wrestled yet are probably foremost on the chopping block as well. Devin Taylor, Veronica Lane, Leyvonna Zakari, Ashley Sebera, Carmella, and the other girls I'm probably forgetting. Eden's safe through Cody Rhodes, Alexa Bliss is safe through Triple H being high on her, and the girls actually on NXT I can't see getting the boot.

I don't know why those girls didn't pop out before.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Good point. Is hurricane like the last person in the world they should listen to?

If anything they should study jeff hardys first run in tna after he was released. He came back and had a super push in 2008-09


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

He's absolutely right. The indy scene is coming up more and more as an alternative as wrestling fans are alienated by WWE. Goldust still occasionally does appearances for indy promotions and watching some of his matches in the indies, you can really tell how much overall freedom he had and it led to a better experience as a viewer.
Really the only benefit to being in the WWE is the fame and money. This is probably what appeals to most people, but if you're in it truly for the love of wrestling, the indy scene is no doubt the way to go. It's also easier to do your work because the indy scene usually has less critical fans from what I've read and observed. They're just there to watch some good old fashioned wrasslin'
Yeah, you're not going to get tens of thousands of people cheering for you or whatever, but you'll have people who are willing to let you be yourself and who are just appreciative of the fact that you're giving your time to put on a show for them.
Dunno what I'd pick rather, both have their ups and downs. Ideally I'd probably go to WWE for a little bit, save up most of my earnings so I can live out the rest of my life without financial worry and then wrestle in the indies just for the love of the sport.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Drew would be great in NJPW IMO.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

markdeez33 said:


> JTG added to the list hahahahahaha


I wanna hear the story how JTG lasted 7 years, while not appearing in anything for at least 2.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Sage advice from Helms. Good on him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



Jarsy1 said:


> Lmao , Hurricane giving advices


Actual good advice. But still, they'ld have to work 500% harder then they do now to see equivlent paychecks.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



Jarsy1 said:


> Lmao , Hurricane giving advices


Exactly what I thought. It's like being let go from Google and being told hey man, great things are happening at Walmart these days. I hope Hurricane knows about the pay differential. Good to know he's a good a jabroni at life as he was in the business.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

*STAND BACK!!!!!

good advice actually. *


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Not sure what's so wrong with him giving that advice lol. He's right. When he posted it on twitter, I went "yepp, they'll be fine". 

You know I think some wrestlers prefer the harder work because they actually get to work and not just sit on their asses. I mean you gotta remember these guys *love* to wrestle. If they didn't, they wouldnt be in the pro wrestling business. So for them working harder might be just fine.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Everything will be ok, they just have to Bo-lieve


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Some of you underrate how much these guys can make on the indies. Fresh out of WWE a lot of these guys won't be getting under a thousand dollars per appearance (Even the job guys) for the first year or so. After that it drops down a little but guys like McIntyre, Brodus, Teddy Long etc will still make great money even when they have lost the freshness from WWE. Throw in merchandise, shoots, seminars, convention signings etc and these guys can do really well in those first few years as long as they are willing to work for it.

In a few years the guys like Hawkins and JTG are the ones who should be worried but if they're smart on the indies and save these paydays it won't be a big issue.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

I don't know what's wrong with what Helms said. Those wrestlers were just wasting their years in the WWE. Some might be satisfied with just getting paychecks but some actually love to wrestle in a weekly basis and would actually want a good role in a company instead of not being used at all.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

The Hurricane once beat the GOAT so he's entitled to his opinion.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow I'm more shocked about Drew and Jinder because they've been used on TV lately...also poor Akasana, got her ass beat and force fed popcorn before being given the boot. I had no idea the rest were still under contract except for Teddy and Brodus.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They keep The Great Khali around as a statue so the pigeons will have a place to shit. I think they pay him in curry..


damn, now I'm hungry for curry....shouldn't have said that.


----------



## FPT (Mar 27, 2014)

Firstly, that essentially is the show "Superstars" isn't it?

Drew McIntyre - Don't care
Jinder Mahal - Don't care - return to One Man Band for Slater? 
Aksana - Don't care
Curt Hawkins - Has he done anything since being Edge's mate?
Theodore Long - Holla Tag Team match. 
Camacho - Weird, they were just recreating him on NXT
Brodus Clay - Don't care, way too fat, his titties use to come out of his singlet
Evan Bourne - I liked Bourne, but I liked anyone of that style, probably TNA bound
Yoshi Tatsu - He was in an NXT Battle Royal, that's the last I remember of him.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

JTG released. Legit shocker here.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Kind of fitting that JTG was added to the list after the initial announcement. It's like he was an afterthought even when getting fired.


----------



## PaigeBayLee (Jun 5, 2014)

That's enough for me.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> They keep The Great Khali around as a statue so the pigeons will have a place to shit. I think they pay him in curry..
> 
> 
> damn, now I'm hungry for curry....shouldn't have said that.


That was mean, yet funny.


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

LOL at this coming just a week after the internet wrestling sites reporting that "WWE will no longer be releasing talent, but rather letting their contracts run out. This will be done to make WWE look nicer".

Way to go internet news people. Once again proving 99% of what you read on the internet is pure BS.

As far as who was released, none of them are a big shock. Brodus is the only one where it's a little surprising. But he was buried from the beginning.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

MetalKiwi said:


> They could even add Shad. Have JTG and Shad come into TNA together and join up with MVP.


"Oh my god Taz! It's Rhyme Tyme! GTG and Chad are here!"


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Helm advice is to whine about the past.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

if drew goes to tna i will be watching tna for sure than


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

elperfecto said:


> LOL at this coming just a week after the internet wrestling sites reporting that "WWE will no longer be releasing talent, but rather letting their contracts run out. This will be done to make WWE look nicer".
> 
> Way to go internet news people. Once again proving 99% of what you read on the internet is pure BS.
> 
> As far as who was released, none of them are a big shock. Brodus is the only one where it's a little surprising. But he was buried from the beginning.


Who said that, meltzer or kelly?


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

TNA will pick up most of them because of MVP


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What's so funny about Helms giving advice? He spent several years in the WWE, now has moved on and apparently is making a living working the Indies. He's just giving some motivational, uplifting advice to guys who are probably really bummed out right now.

Yeah, that's soooo funny.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

I think it's a great thing he's done there, the talents may be feeling a little down now and he's been through it so he can give advice to them.

I think it's a really nice gesture of him to do that.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Great advice from Shane Helms - he is completely right.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



RyanPelley said:


> What's so funny about Helms giving advice? He spent several years in the WWE, now has moved on and apparently is making a living working the Indies. He's just giving some motivational, uplifting advice to guys who are probably really bummed out right now.
> 
> Yeah, that's soooo funny.


Lol im just saying if you want to follow someones lead then look at hardy or karl anderson. Not helms


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

elperfecto said:


> LOL at this coming just a week after the internet wrestling sites reporting that "WWE will no longer be releasing talent, but rather letting their contracts run out. This will be done to make WWE look nicer".


Proves they don't know shit, they just wrote a fake article assuming so because of punks contract. Forgetting that punk is a main event talent so obviously they would let his contract expire.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

funny to think he beat the rock once, :ti


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk has survived.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

As always unk2


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

That's Bo Dallas gimmick.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler has survived.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> - As noted earlier, Mark Henry turned 43 today and wrote on his Twitter, "Here we stand 18 years in August. Still here!!!"
> 
> Curt Hawkins, who was released earlier today, took offense to Henry's tweet and wrote, "Your colleagues lose their jobs & you tweet that? You're an idiot Mark."
> 
> ...



:henry1


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Releases FIVE superstars*



Crozer said:


> If JTG gets released I'd suck my own dick.


LOL!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they have to give a severance package based on contract when they release someone. All these people probably had very little to give. But someone like CM Punk probably has a shit ton in his contract and it's cheaper for WWE to let the contract expire, plus they can hold onto the dream he'll come back...and still be a douche bag.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't care what any of you people say, Seth Mates is fucking hilarious.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Whats the deal with Trent & Kofi?


I heard they got beef cause AJ was fuckin Punk while she was with Trent and Kofi ain't said shit about it even though they were friends cause he was trying to protect his career.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

#pushcena said:


> Zack Ryder won't get released. He has 1.6 Million followers on Twitter. WWE are obsessed with social media. They use Ryder's Twitter followers to use as stats to boost their image. He's safe.
> 
> Darren Young will never be released. Ever. Him coming out ensured job security for life. WWE will never want that kind of publicity.
> 
> ...


Darren Young can get released no problem :lol. Some of the people released yesterday are more talented than him.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Seems like any main roster guy that performed on NXT as of late was on thin ice. Clay, Camacho, Hawkins and Yoshitatsu had been NXT regulars as of late. Hell Clay feuded with Neville and Camacho performed on NXT takeover. Makes me wonder where Tyson Kidd really stands after all. Seems like hed be safe with Natalya being on Total Divas but who knows.


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

Please no R-truth and David otunga. 
R-truth's heel work in 2011 was amazing.
And i enjoyed david otunga's work with John laurinaitis, it was great comedy, especially taking the selfie in ring part lol.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Sith Rollins said:


> Darren Young can get released no problem :lol. Some of the people released yesterday are more talented than him.


You didn't read between the lines. Yes, Darren Young is less talented then a potato. But since he publicly came out as being gay (first WWE star to publicly do so I think), then WWE don't want to risk a PR nightmare by releasing him.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

saadzown said:


> Please fire Los Matadores and stupid bull.


This!

also, they need to make a "Total Jobbers" reality show, so some of the lower card can protect themselves, much like how total divas protects Eva Marie and Rosa Mendes!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

#pushcena said:


> Zack Ryder won't get released. He has 1.6 Million followers on Twitter. WWE are obsessed with social media. They use Ryder's Twitter followers to use as stats to boost their image. He's safe.
> 
> Darren Young will never be released. Ever. Him coming out ensured job security for life. WWE will never want that kind of publicity.
> 
> ...


Hit the nail right on the head when it comes to Ryder. He has a very big social following and they won't let that walk away.

Darren Young is good for life, agreed.

The Great Khali is also safe for a long time. As long as the WWE is in India, he will always have a job as well. 

Tyson Kidd is a regular on Total Divas, don't see him going anywhere anytime soon. Tamina is related to The Rock and also is Jimmy Snukas daughter. She is not going anywhere anytime soon.

Otunga has a law degree from Harvard. They love having him to show that WWE Superstars are actually smart as well. He's not going anywhere besides maybe the main office.

Kids LOVE R-Truth, he is very entertaining and I can't see them getting rid of him. 

Titus O'Neil is another like Otunga, all though I can't remember where he has a degree from. But WWE sends him to do a lot of Media. I follow him on Instagram and he is always doing something for corporate.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> I wanna hear the story how JTG lasted 7 years, while not appearing in anything for at least 2.


Same here. JTG's shoot interview is going to be gold, most likely.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

elperfecto said:


> LOL at this coming just a week after the internet wrestling sites reporting that "WWE will no longer be releasing talent, but rather letting their contracts run out. This will be done to make WWE look nicer".
> 
> Way to go internet news people. Once again proving 99% of what you read on the internet is pure BS.
> 
> As far as who was released, none of them are a big shock. Brodus is the only one where it's a little surprising. But he was buried from the beginning.


I'm starting to think somebody higher up is leaking false information for teh lulz. Wasn't that how Stephanie caught out that former writer who now works for TNA? She purposely leaked false info only to him and then when it hit the sheets she fired him lol. Whatever's going on, the only thing I can recall these guys getting right this year is Cena/Wyatt happening at Wrestlemania. Everything else has been laughably wrong or the usual half truth mixed with speculation. Either way, it's amusing to say the least. 

As for the releases, I don't really care about any of them since I haven't seen any of them on my TV probably once this year. I mean Drew and Jinder, fair enough, but the rest, nope. But yeah, I'm not bothered.

Can't wait for all DEM SHOOTS though. What's that, 11 to looks forward to? :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> You didn't read between the lines. Yes, Darren Young is less talented then a potato. But since he publicly came out as being gay (first WWE star to publicly do so I think), then WWE don't want to risk a PR nightmare by releasing him.


That's extremely sad that people would call discrimination if he got released. Even sadder that WWE would be afraid to release him.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope Teddy Long does a shoot interview with all his years in the business. He probably has a lot of good stories having worked under all the crappy WCW bosses, Bischoff and McMahon.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Darren Young doesn't have a job for life just because he came out. WWE will fire him all the same if they wanted to.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

While there's some talent among the cuts, I think that nothing of significant value was lost. WWE wasn't going to do anything with any of these people, so let them go elsewhere and prove themselves.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

El Capitano said:


> Darren Young doesn't have a job for life just because he came out. WWE will fire him all the same if they wanted to.


I really doubt that WWE would fire him. WWE uses Darren Young for their diversity campaigns. Cutting an openly gay wrestler would be a PR issue that they just wouldn't want to face. If he leaves the company, it won't be a release but him walking away.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#pushcena said:


> sigh...
> 
> Darren Young is 30. His downside would be a small jobber one. He'd make 100k a year at most. WWE would go to him and say:
> 
> ...


This. Exactly.

Every single release is a business move. I'm rarely shocked at who sticks around and who is cut because it all comes down to who the company would be willing to lose publicly in a mass release. Darren Young will never be on that list.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

#pushcena said:


> sigh...
> 
> Darren Young is 30. His downside would be a small jobber one. He'd make 100k a year at most. WWE would go to him and say:
> 
> ...


I think your missing my point. They won't fire Darren Young out of fear of the backlash and will fire him all the same if they felt there was no money to be made off him. I agree he will be used as an ambassador rather than a wrestler. 

I disagree about Woods though, yeah they'll keep him around for years if they think he's worth it but in the end it will get to the point where they don't need him anymore.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Heath Slater will shine baybayyy. Wooo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly.
> 
> Every single release is a business move. I'm rarely shocked at who sticks around and who is cut because it all comes down to who the company would be willing to lose publicly in a mass release. Darren Young will never be on that list.


Agreed 100% here, Darren Young will take JTG's spot for the #stillemployed movement. He fits 2 "minorities" for them, won't command a huge salary, and at worst is a good jobber.

Now that JG #stillemployed movement is finally dead, its time here and now to start the Darren Young #stillemployed movement.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe JTG's unheralded streak of being employed finally ended.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank fuck they've taken out some of the utter, utter trash like Mahal and Brodus.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JTG was employed by the WWE longer than Brock Lesnar, Eddie Guerrero, Ultimate Warrior, Curt Hennig and many others... Just whoa.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I've seen a lot of rumours that Ziggler is on an "endangered species" list, releasing him would be insane, he's one of the most over guys in the company. If they want to release a relatively big name, get rid of Swagger instead (sorry Thwagger :shitstorm)


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Thank fuck they've taken out some of the utter, utter trash like Mahal and Brodus.


I wasn't a fan of Brodus's look and gimmicks, but I at least have the sense to know he's not "utter, utter trash". That goes double for Jinder.

How about you grow up a little and get off the "They haven't been used for a while, so they must suck" bandwagon?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I've seen a lot of rumours that Ziggler is on an "endangered species" list, releasing him would be insane, he's one of the most over guys in the company. If they want to release a relatively big name, get rid of Swagger instead (sorry Thwagger :shitstorm)


Nah, that's your opinion. I honestly don't care. I'm just relieved that it looks like he's survived another day. I really, really hope he's got a few more years left in him. Same with Ziggler. Both could go for a whole other decade, but whether WWE lets them or they want to is a whole other story.

But really, any lower midcard guy who isn't involved in a serious feud or angle is probably in danger of losing their job. That includes Ziggler and Swagger.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see them release either Ziggler or Swagger anytime soon.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Heath Slater has survived because he's actually JBL's nephew Clem Layfield.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

unk8


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Brodus had the potential to be a huge star but once you are stuck with a dancing gimmick it is the road to nowhere


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

The break up of 3MB is outweighed by the hope that it gives Slater more shine by himself. No great losses here, especially considering it'll give everyone else more spotlight and/or pave the way for a Zayn or whoever else debut.

Eve(a)n Bourne - it's been two years and if the ankle is still bad, there's good chance it'll never be "good." And if he immediately shows up on the Indies 6 months later (or whenever the no-compete clause expires)? It'll look awfully convenient on his part, and WWE made the right decision if he was milking the clock. 

I firmly believe that talents get themselves over, and almost none of these guys could. Better to give them time to develop somewhere else - perhaps gaining that extra seasoning needed in the process - and give others who _are_ getting over more time. And a debut (or two)!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Brodus Clay getting released is the best thing that could have happened to him. Now he gets to develop his character more the way he wants and he could actually be successful in the Indy's including winning multiple titles. Something he would probably never achieve in the WWE.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

this is one of the downsides to NXT: every time someone is called up to TV, they're probably going to get rid of someone else to compensate.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

His advice is sound, some of y'all came in this thread to hate on anyone who wasn't an absolutely huge star.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

Indy scene is awesome right now so he is right.

Altho its funny it's coming from a guy that is still milking his old terrible WWE gimmick.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



JC10 said:


> That's Bo Dallas gimmick.


Bo should actually talk about this on RAW, giving some inspirational speech, advices, imagine heat he would get lol...


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

I think people should judge the content of what the individual says as to whether what they say is valid or not. Instead of just listening because they're x. In this case, Shane is right and should be commended for lifting these people up, when they may be going through a tough time.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

I must have missed something, why does everyone seem to hate Gregory Helms?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

sounds like he is giving some gracious words of encouragment i see nothing wrong here so if anyone is critizing the guy for that you must seriously have something wedged deep up your ass

but hey its not stone cold saying it right? so fuck him.. the ignorance of some of you i swear


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



HBK65 said:


> Exactly what I thought. It's like being let go from Google and being told hey man, great things are happening at Walmart these days. I hope Hurricane knows about the pay differential. Good to know he's a good a jabroni at life as he was in the business.


You're a pretty big idiot with terrible analogies. Their first runs in the Indy's usually give them a year of making a ton of money just off of novelty factor. They'll probably make more working the indy's for that year than they did in the WWE. It's after that when you gotta go beyond the novelty and re-invent yourself but you have a year to do it.



skarvika said:


> I must have missed something, why does everyone seem to hate Gregory Helms?


Because they are idiots who don't understand that there is a world outside of the WWE. They think ROH, NJPW, PWG, FWE, CZW, Chikara etc all pay 25$ at most per appearance.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

good advice
perform in the indies
make enough noise
back in the e


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Jericho Speculates on why WWE Released Drew McIntyre*

TNA is having major financially issues so how could they afford bring Drew and/or any others who were released.



> Chris Jericho was one of many surprised by Drew McIntyre's WWE release yesterday, which is being referred to as "Black Thursday" following the termination of eleven talent contracts by WWE.
> 
> During the latest episode of his podcast, Talk is Jericho, Y2J gave some insight into why McIntyre may have hit the chopping block:
> 
> "I think he got sidetracked when he got married to Taryn, I don't think that worked out too well for him politically. And, once again, once you're in 3MB, it's kind of the end of the line. It's funny that Heath Slater out of all the guys is the one that stayed. But if I was TNA or Ring of Honor or Global Wrestling Force (sic), I would pick up Drew McIntyre as well, he would be another guy that would be on my instant list along with Evan Bourne. Because I think Drew has a lot to offer and he's unique, he's got the Scottish accent. Put him in a suit and make him serious. All you have to do is have him come out and beat up guys for like a month and you would forget right away about the whole 3MB thing. Gimmicks like that don't damage your career but they definitely hurt it and they needed to get out of it and they needed a fresh start."


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Regarding Released WWE Talent*

Is it the case that WWE kept some of the talent, not so much because they want them, but more the fact that they don't want other promotions to have them ?


----------



## SummerSet (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

:jay Going from WWE to the indies or TNA is like going from Scarlett Johansson to Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*

I have a great piece of advice

Don't drink and drive 

got that everyone?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Jericho Speculates on why WWE Released Drew McIntyre*

I agree with him...if you get stuck portraying something, that's what people will remember you as. For example, how many people do you think refer to Harrison Ford as that guy who was in Firewall and Regarding Henry as opposed to that guy who was in Star Wars and Indiana Jones?
Being known strictly for being in 3MB for the rest of their lives would have been a negative thing overall and they'd probably be more likely to get stuck in similar roles with other promotions. All three of them really deserved better than they got and though they were entertaining at times, they were rarely allowed to be in a position where they'd have been taken seriously as athletes.


----------



## PaigeBayLee (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Jericho Speculates on why WWE Released Drew McIntyre*

Mcintyre at his best is better than Orton is at the moment


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Speculates on why WWE Released Drew McIntyre*



> Put him in a suit and make him serious.


They already did:










And he was painfully boring as fuck, so they thankfully put an end to it. Sorry Y2J KYJ, but just because you made the Anton Chigurh + business suit combo work doesn't mean every other guy can too.


----------



## PaigeBayLee (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Jericho Speculates on why WWE Released Drew McIntyre*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They already did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys like Axel, Mcintyre etc appeal to a different type of fan than you. I love heels with their kind of presence


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Jericho Speculates on why WWE Released Drew McIntyre*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They already did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for going off topic but I have to say this. That is one damn good looking suit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Speculates on why WWE Released Drew McIntyre*



PaigeBayLee said:


> Guys like Axel, Mcintyre etc appeal to a different type of fan than you. I love heels with their kind of presence


The problem with McIntyre being dead serious and wearing a suit was that he was doing it when Jericho already had it on lock. Swagger also committed gimmick infringement at the time, as he began doing the same damned thing (srs bidness in dat bidness suit) once he won the WHC.

What's funny is that even if you say "Well, Jericho's not doing the brooding, calculating heel gimmick anymore so Drew can do it now!", from what I've seen of McIntyre pre-WWE, he actually did good as a throwback vain pretty boy heel, which he accentuated by cutting promos where he said that all the ladies should be prepared to get wet when he wrestles (or something along those lines) and even having a finisher called the G-Spot (seriously :lol).



FourWinds said:


> Sorry for going off topic but I have to say this. That is one damn good looking suit.


Word. Drew was boring as fuck back then, but he did beat Jericho on occasion when it came to dem suits. bama


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



Jarsy1 said:


> Lmao , Hurricane giving advices


He is 100% right and they would probably all make more money by going to ROH than TNA at this point.

TNA would just low ball them but ROH would love to have Evan Bourne back and I am sure they wouldn't mind having Drew.


----------



## suha52 (Jun 6, 2014)

well i miss the old champions.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Star Gives Advice To Talents Who Were Released*



skarvika said:


> I must have missed something, why does everyone seem to hate Gregory Helms?


A few years back he threw some pretty angry words at HBK calling him the world's biggest pill head, yet he's friends with the Hardy's so everyone was pretty disgusted he could say that about HBK while being BFF's with Matt and Jeff who were infamous for their big drug problems. That's pretty much the reason why some seem to just hate Helms. If your mates with 2 infamous drug addicts its not too smart to be seen talking shit at a former drug addict


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*When Could We See Some Of The Recently Released WWE Superstars*



> Regarding the recently released WWE talents showing up in TNA, the only one that's able to do what he wants right now is Teddy Long as his contract expired.
> The other talents were informed they were being released so they will be paid their downside for another 90 days and then will be free to do what they want. September 12th would be the earliest that we could see some of them in TNA.











Prepare for Tag Matches , TNA playas


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

What I'd like to know is, if you need someone to be big in India, why not push Jinder and fire Khali? At least Jinder's promos would be understandable.

It's all very well saying Khali is a big name in India and Jinder isn't, but I think Jinder could have easily filled that spot if WWE took him seriously. That's why Del Rio gets pushes despite Rey Mysterio being more popular.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't believe JTG is gone. This is gonna signal a dark period for WWE.


----------



## NeverForgetJTG (Jun 14, 2014)

Are there going to be more releases or what? How is Justin Gabriel, Ryder, Otunga, Young, Kidd, Tamina still employed.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

AlienND said:


> What I'd like to know is, if you need someone to be big in India, why not push Jinder and fire Khali? At least Jinder's promos would be understandable.
> 
> It's all very well saying Khali is a big name in India and Jinder isn't, but I think Jinder could have easily filled that spot if WWE took him seriously. That's why Del Rio gets pushes despite Rey Mysterio being more popular.


Wait, is Khali hard to understand in ALL languages, or just English?



NeverForgetJTG said:


> Are there going to be more releases or what? How is Justin Gabriel, Ryder, Otunga, Young, Kidd, Tamina still employed.


I don't know why people all have that same list. Gabriel and Ryder I could see, and Young is injued, so I don't know his situation. But Otunga is an actual lawyer who does legal work for the company, Kidd just main evented NXT Takeover, and Tamina is the closest thing to a monster heel among Divas. (besides being among the actual wrestlers in the division)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: When Could We See Some Of The Recently Released WWE Superstars*



Jarsy1 said:


> Prepare for Tag Matches , TNA playas


About that thought, a few of them on twitter have already said they're free for events and taking bookings etc... so not sure how true that is.

Jinder Mahal and Curt Hawkins if I remember correctly.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

AlienND said:


> What I'd like to know is, if you need someone to be big in India, why not push Jinder and fire Khali? At least Jinder's promos would be understandable.
> 
> It's all very well saying Khali is a big name in India and Jinder isn't, but I think Jinder could have easily filled that spot if WWE took him seriously. That's why Del Rio gets pushes despite Rey Mysterio being more popular.


I think it's because Khali is somewhat a freak of nature, which is extremely popular in India. They're fascinated by people with physical deformities and the like, so they'd probably love Khali for the simple fact that he's as huge as he is.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: When Could We See Some Of The Recently Released WWE Superstars*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> About that thought, a few of them on twitter have already said they're free for events and taking bookings etc...


"Will work for food."


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Well, in one fifteen minute segment last night at ICW. The former Drew McIntyre showed how badly WWE dropped the ball with the guy.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Well, in one fifteen minute segment last night at ICW. The former Drew McIntyre showed how badly WWE dropped the ball with the guy.


Who?


----------

